# Sticky  Show us what you have added to your roster



## mopac

The O guys have a sticky thread titled "Show us what you have added to your roster". I would like to ask John to make this a sticky for the S guys. And then that means you guys need to use it. I am buying AF and I know Broke is and then there is flyernut. He is always adding stuff. I will go through my pics and add what I have bought in last few months soon. I think I am getting a flyer in the mail today. Pics can be locomotives, rolling stock, or buildings. Anything S scale.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> The O guys have a sticky thread titled "Show us what you have added to your roster". I would like to ask John to make this a sticky for the S guys. And then that means you guys need to use it. I am buying AF and I know Broke is and then there is flyernut. He is always adding stuff. I will go through my pics and add what I have bought in last few months soon. I think I am getting a flyer in the mail today. Pics can be locomotives, rolling stock, or buildings. Anything S scale.


Big train show tomorrow for me, Sunday... I have already discussed purchases with a member here who's going to be bringing stuff I need, or should I say, want,lol..


----------



## mopac

Good luck sunday. My mail has not run yet. Our regular guy is out and sometimes the post office just skips us. I may not get mail today. What ever you get show it here.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Good luck sunday. My mail has not run yet. Our regular guy is out and sometimes the post office just skips us. I may not get mail today. What ever you get show it here.


No mail today buddy, Veterans's Day... I forgot too after opening the mailbox and finding nothing there,lol.


----------



## mopac

I forgot that too. But they must have made a special trip for me.
I got 2 packages. I have seen them deliver packages on sunday.
The other package is an O scale passenger car I ordered. My new
to me 282 came. I am ok with it. It was only 24.50 plus shipping.
In the pics it was all assembled, I got a box of pieces. LOL. Part 
of the problem was the way it was packed. This guy could give a seminar on how NOT to pack a steam engine. First he starts with a flimsy shoe box. Then he wraps the loco with one sheet of newspaper and puts it in the shoe box and tapes the lid on. There
was about 3 or 4 inches of nothing between sides. Must have been a rough trip. A couple of pieces of plastic from screw holes was in there also. Front pilot assembly came off. So of coarse cross heads were loose. Front body mount screws were out. And
at first I could not find the coal pusher from tender. It was up
inside the boiler shell. One of the white wheel insulators is chipped and rim is loose from insulator. There was no white pieces of white plastic in there so maybe I missed it in the pics. I
usually look for that. And there was some screws loose in the box. Actually I think all the parts are there. Glad I bought some JB Weld. Cab numbers and tender graphics are nice. Boiler is nice.
Its cheap enough to be a parts engine but I think I will make it a runner. I like it. Its a project. The shoe box was the mailing box.









I don't think it was in pieces when the guy mailed it. He had a note in the box telling me he had taped the drawbar screw to top of tender.
It needs a bath.
Smoke tube is missing. I have some.


----------



## cramden

That should keep you busy for a while. The nice thing about Flyers is they're not hard to fix and if yours is complete then the cost of parts to get it running won't be that high. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## mopac

I could be wrong, but I do not think it will cost me anything to get this one on the rails.
I already have the JB Weld, I have new brushes and springs, I have enough harness material, I have some red smoke tubes, I even have some brand new armatures if it needs it, I doubt it, and I have some extra AF screws. It really does seem to have all parts. It does not appear to have a lot of run time on it. One or two wires are unhooked from plug so I did not even try it. It has a couple firsts to me. First coal pusher, and it has the little posts on top, at back of tender. I even have red jewels for
the posts.


----------



## cramden

I only meant that you should have everything thing on hand, although you still had to buy them at one time. Do you know if yours is a 1952 or 1953 date. I can't tell if your stack is white (1953) but some 53 engines had a coal pusher and marker lights. Is it 4 or 5 wire and with a red dot on the plug?


----------



## mopac

You right I had to buy my parts at one time. I don't have anymore fingers. Its a 1953.
Has 5th wire. Some white in smokestack but not much. I will paint it white. Does not
have red dot. Male or female plug. Not sure what that's about. It is a 5 wire. I may or not keep it a 5 wire.
My other 282 is a 4 wire 1952 metal tender.


----------



## cramden

Maybe the red paint is gone. When its apart you might be able to see the date stamp inside the top of the boiler. The red dot was put on the plug to keep someone from plugging it in flipped over, as it can fit either way but the engine won't run right.


----------



## mopac

John, thanks for making this thread a sticky.

cramden, if I keep it a 5 wire I will put some red dots.


----------



## flyernut

As long as it's that far apart, take it the rest of the way..Check for broken screw holes,etc. This will be a nice project, and if you decide to keep that 5th wire, I can help with that,lol.


----------



## mopac

Oh its got broken screw holes. Nothing that JB Weld can't fix. In some ways it is a very nice engine. Just needs some TLC. Is super glue what to use to glue rim back in place?
The whitewall is chipped some but I think ok. Rim is just loose. She had a rough ride but it will be ok. Hey, big day for you with the train show. Sounds like you got a bundle spent already. Be sure to post what you get in this thread. John made this a sticky so we all can post our new additions here.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Oh its got broken screw holes. Nothing that JB Weld can't fix. In some ways it is a very nice engine. Just needs some TLC. Is super glue what to use to glue rim back in place?
> The whitewall is chipped some but I think ok. Rim is just loose. She had a rough ride but it will be ok. Hey, big day for you with the train show. Sounds like you got a bundle spent already. Be sure to post what you get in this thread. John made this a sticky so we all can post our new additions here.


Super glue or CA, they might be the same. Just be sure the rim/wheel is free from any grease or oils, and make sure the white insulator is square on the rim.. Yep, I got a bunch of stuff!! I'll wait until the wife goes to work to post pictures, lol.


----------



## flyernut

Ok, here we go.. Train show pick-ups!!!!! Most of this stuff was bought from "Flyguy55". First is a set of freight cars that came with a 293 engine..The NP 947 car is beautiful!, the other cars are fine as runners, or set aside for the grand-kids to play with. The 930 caboose is also very nice, as well as the SF gondola. here's some pix..


----------



## flyernut

I quickly checked the 293 for runabilty, and she runs great, lights, and smoke well. Just a few cosmetic things to look at, but I have the parts for it...


----------



## flyernut

Next is a 302, 4-piece boiler. This will need some work, but again,I tested it as to running condition with my test mule tender and it runs great, smokes fine, and lights.


----------



## flyernut

Next is a 322AC Hudson.. This will also need some work, but again, I checked the engine with my test tender, and it runs wonderful!!. Any parts that I didn't have on hand were already ordered.. Work to do, but that's what I like....


----------



## flyernut

Last but not least, a off-white 640 hopper car!! I never seen one in person, but I've heard of them. I couldn't pass this one up, even though it has a very small chip out of 1 step... Best of all was the price...$10 bucks!!!! I bought it to put on ebay, but






I just might keep it,lol.


----------



## mopac

LOL, you will keep it. You don't have one. I have seen them on ebay. Great scores. the 293 looks awesome.
They all look great. Congrats on a good show.

The NP car looks really nice.

I went to casino today. Shouldn't have. I figure I lost at least 3 nice hudsons, maybe 4. Not good. Got stupid AGAIN.
I was up 150 and didn't leave. Really stupid.


----------



## cramden

flyernut said:


> Last but not least, a off-white 640 hopper car!! I never seen one in person, but I've heard of them. I couldn't pass this one up, even though it has a very small chip out of 1 step... Best of all was the price...$10 bucks!!!! I bought it to put on ebay, but
> View attachment 367761
> I just might keep it,lol.


Sheeesh!!! The mother lode, looks like Christmas came early. I'm sure when you work your magic on these you'll have some nice pieces. I really like the 4 part 302. In my opinion they are much nicer then the 1 piece boilers. Neat 640, one could build quite a collection just getting all of the 640 variations. Nice scores flyernut.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> LOL, you will keep it. You don't have one. I have seen them on ebay. Great scores. the 293 looks awesome.
> They all look great. Congrats on a good show.
> 
> The NP car looks really nice.
> 
> I went to casino today. Shouldn't have. I figure I lost at least 3 nice hudsons, maybe 4. Not good. Got stupid AGAIN.
> I was up 150 and didn't leave. Really stupid.


You see, when you're up like that, cash out and head straight for the buffet!!!


----------



## flyernut

cramden said:


> Sheeesh!!! The mother lode, looks like Christmas came early. I'm sure when you work your magic on these you'll have some nice pieces. I really like the 4 part 302. In my opinion they are much nicer then the 1 piece boilers. Neat 640, one could build quite a collection just getting all of the 640 variations. Nice scores flyernut.


I love the 4-piece. Some day, I'll have to dig all of them out and see how many I really do have!!


----------



## mopac

A little update on my 282 that had a rough trip through the mail. I did not burn the
seller on feedback. I could have, but I can fix the damage. I did send the seller a message
letting them know you can't put one of these old locomotives loose in a box and ship it.
I got a message this morning thanking me for the info and that $10.00 had been refunded
to my paypal. So only 14.50 for the 282. Plus shipping.

On those 4 part (1948) 302s. I was seeing a bunch on ebay. Have not seen one for a few weeks. I would like one also.
I will find a deal on one.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

*282 for rebuild and parts*

The inventory is building up fast. (My wife is holding her tongue but is getting nervous. :cheeky4 I am in process of re wiring and servicing my 282. The parts machine arrived yesterday. I am anxiously awaiting my Hudson which should arrive in 4 or 5 days.


----------



## mopac

Both are good looking units Broke. Top one looks just like my old 282 (1952).
Except yours looks a little nicer. Bottom looks like 1953.

Congrats on scoring a Hudson. I have done nothing with mine yet. We want to see
the Hudson. They are beauties. What number is yours.

I bid on a 290 this morning. I bid 25.13. It went for 26.13. It had issues. I think it was missing a reverse unit.
Pic of the tender bottom showed no screws for reverse unit and no lever for lockout. It only had 2 wires from
tender to engine. It probably only ran in forward. The engine had better paint than my 290 so I was going to switch the body.
And the grease pan was missing. The train Tender has repros for 4 bucks.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

*Awaiting Hudson*

Mopac it is a 322AC. It is suppose to be in C-6 very good condition and runs. We will see... I did pay more than I had wanted to but I wanted a good running Hudson.:laugh:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

*Crazy Freddy's American Flyer Lineup*

Fred's journey into American Flyer addiction. hwell: As I get all of the loco's (appropriate word) restored and running good, I will take new photos of them and maybe even a video. In the mean time, these photos will have to do.
1) 21160
2) 307
3) 302AC
4) 282
5) 322AC - coming soon
and a bunch of parts and 2 transformers
:smokin::hah:


----------



## mopac

Broke, you are getting a nice collection.

I paid more for my Hudson and my northern.


----------



## cramden

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Mopac it is a 322AC. It is suppose to be in C-6 very good condition and runs. We will see... I did pay more than I had wanted to but I wanted a good running Hudson.:laugh:


 Sometimes it's better to spend a little more up front when looking at engines that are at least according to the seller running at the time, then going through the frustration of figuring out whats wrong. Unless your comfortable with repairs like flyernut and myself then sometimes a little more now is better then a bunch of little things later as you figure out whats wrong. I don't buy anything off of ebay, only in person and I don't buy it if it isn't running. Others have no problem with online shopping but I enjoy the face to face interaction with sellers. Maybe that's why I haven't bought anything lately.hwell:


----------



## mopac

Here is a pic of my 326 Hudson. It don't even run and I paid too much. Sure looks nice though. LOL.


----------



## cramden

BC, nice looking engines. Soon you'll have a half dozen, that will keep you busy for a while. I'm sure you will like the Hudson, it's my favorite of all the Flyer steamers. It just looks very proportionally pleasing to the eye.


----------



## mopac

Wouldn't it be neat to go back in time and see the little boys that had these trains.

I guess the hudsons were owned by little rich kids.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> A little update on my 282 that had a rough trip through the mail. I did not burn the
> seller on feedback. I could have, but I can fix the damage. I did send the seller a message
> letting them know you can't put one of these old locomotives loose in a box and ship it.
> I got a message this morning thanking me for the info and that $10.00 had been refunded
> to my paypal. So only 14.50 for the 282. Plus shipping.
> 
> On those 4 part (1948) 302s. I was seeing a bunch on ebay. Have not seen one for a few weeks. I would like one also.
> I will find a deal on one.


If I can force myself to part with one, I'll let you know. First, I have to see how many I have,lol...


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Here is a pic of my 326 Hudson. It don't even run and I paid too much. Sure looks nice though. LOL.


Very nice.. Just love those Hudson's!!


----------



## flyernut

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> The inventory is building up fast. (My wife is holding her tongue but is getting nervous. :cheeky4 I am in process of re wiring and servicing my 282. The parts machine arrived yesterday. I am anxiously awaiting my Hudson which should arrive in 4 or 5 days.


I have the sister of your 282. Plastic boiler, sheet metal tender.. Great loco!! Your's is sharp!!


----------



## mopac

If I can force myself to part with one, I'll let you know. First, I have to see how many I have, lol... 

I know what you mean, at this point I do not want to get rid of any of mine. If I had got that 290 this morning, I was going to fix it up and sell it. So many of these are sold untested (which means they don't run). If you can say runs great, serviced, and smokes great, they bring a lot more. I will probably sell that 282 at a later time. I really just want one of each number.
LOL (unlike flyernut).


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Wouldn't it be neat to go back in time and see the little boys that had these trains.
> 
> I guess the hudsons were owned by little rich kids.


My sentiments exactly.. Several months ago I was sitting down in the basement workshop just staring at my layout, and a few of the engines I was working on. I was smiling, and the wife asked me what I was thinking about. I told her I was just thinking of the little boy or girl who owned this train, and could only imagine the joy they got when they ran it with their Mom or Dad... I shed a few tears, but they were tears of a very happy and warm nature, as I could remember myself doing just that with my Dad...It's times like this that my computer screen tends to fog up a little, must get a new one....I actually have a Pacific with all 6 wheels having a flat spot on them. Seems like the little owner couldn't make the engine run anymore, and just pushed the engine down the track. He/she must have done that a lot, as those flat spots were FLAT!!!..It's one of my favorite engines, and I refuse to repair it. It sure does run funny though,lol.!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac

I will never forget my dad and me running my 282 on mom's kitchen floor and her wanting to know how much longer it was going to be set up. We did that a lot when
I was 5 years old till I was 7. And it is THE 282 I have now. Dad had to set it up but I got to run it. I remember me leaving the transformer plugged in too long and it burned up.
I guess they got me another one,

I bet you have heard of the little boy that was running his train. His mom was in the kitchen fixing dinner. She heard him say "all you SOBs that want to get on, get on, all you
SOBs that want to get off, get off. She was not happy and made the little boy go to his room for 30 minutes. After 30 minutes she came to his room and told him he could run his train but no more talk like that. She went back to the kitchen. In no time at all she
heard the little boy say "If any of you people have a problem with the train being late,
talk to the b*tch in the kitchen". Not sure what happened after that.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

cramden said:


> Sometimes it's better to spend a little more up front when looking at engines that are at least according to the seller running at the time, then going through the frustration of figuring out whats wrong. Unless your comfortable with repairs like flyernut and myself then sometimes a little more now is better then a bunch of little things later as you figure out whats wrong. I don't buy anything off of ebay, only in person and I don't buy it if it isn't running. Others have no problem with online shopping but I enjoy the face to face interaction with sellers. Maybe that's why I haven't bought anything lately.hwell:


I wish that I could find someone face to face but I am homebound and can't drive anymore. My kids will haul me around to a point and then... So out of necessity I shop via EBay. Sometimes you win, most times you get what you expect and a few times you get ripped. But at any rate, I am enjoying it all!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

flyernut said:


> My sentiments exactly.. Several months ago I was sitting down in the basement workshop just staring at my layout, and a few of the engines I was working on. I was smiling, and the wife asked me what I was thinking about. I told her I was just thinking of the little boy or girl who owned this train, and could only imagine the joy they got when they ran it with their Mom or Dad... I shed a few tears, but they were tears of a very happy and warm nature, as I could remember myself doing just that with my Dad...It's times like this that my computer screen tends to fog up a little, must get a new one....I actually have a Pacific with all 6 wheels having a flat spot on them. Seems like the little owner couldn't make the engine run anymore, and just pushed the engine down the track. He/she must have done that a lot, as those flat spots were FLAT!!!..It's one of my favorite engines, and I refuse to repair it. It sure does run funny though,lol.!!:smilie_daumenpos:


:appl:


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> Wouldn't it be neat to go back in time and see the little boys that had these trains.
> 
> I guess the hudsons were owned by little rich kids.


Funny you bring that up, I've often wondered about the trains I have and who owned them. Were they Birthday or Christmas gifts, did they enjoy them, or were they on a layout in the attic or basement or only set up on holidays? In my case Dad bought my first 3 sets and the platform was set up right after Thanksgiving until the first week in January. No basement in the house so they were stored until the following year. Lots of memories about Dad and my younger brother and I running the trains, both gone way before their time. Running my trains takes me right back to those great times.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> I will never forget my dad and me running my 282 on mom's kitchen floor and her wanting to know how much longer it was going to be set up. We did that a lot when
> I was 5 years old till I was 7. And it is THE 282 I have now. Dad had to set it up but I got to run it. I remember me leaving the transformer plugged in too long and it burned up.
> I guess they got me another one,
> 
> I bet you have heard of the little boy that was running his train. His mom was in the kitchen fixing dinner. She heard him say "all you SOBs that want to get on, get on, all you
> SOBs that want to get off, get off. She was not happy and made the little boy go to his room for 30 minutes. After 30 minutes she came to his room and told him he could run his train but no more talk like that. She went back to the kitchen. In no time at all she
> heard the little boy say "If any of you people have a problem with the train being late,
> talk to the b*tch in the kitchen". Not sure what happened after that.


lol..


----------



## flyernut

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I wish that I could find someone face to face but I am homebound and can't drive anymore. My kids will haul me around to a point and then... So out of necessity I shop via EBay. Sometimes you win, most times you get what you expect and a few times you get ripped. But at any rate, I am enjoying it all!


Don't worry buddy.. We'll get you going, and keep you going.. You just holler for help whenever you need it.


----------



## mopac

Broke, I only do ebay or here. The train shows don't have enough AF. I have no friends local that do trains. They know I do trains but they have no interest,


----------



## flyernut

Thanks Al for reminding me.


----------



## flyernut

Forgot the pix.


----------



## mopac

Really great job on them. You really should go into business. 
You like messing with the locos. Maybe not so much with people.
I would understand.


----------



## mopac

*Union Pacific*

In my HO I have more Union Pacific than anything else. It has
crept over into S. I am keeping one eye out for a set of Union Pacific A units. I picked this up for what I think was a steal.
47.00 plus shipping. New in box. These usually go for 80 to 120.
If I don't get my A units I will just sell this for a profit.
It has railsounds also.


----------



## mopac

I can go a couple ways with this next item. I got it today.
I can go diesels or pulled by my 336 UP steamer. I would like to get 6 of these. New in box. 36.50 plus shipping.


----------



## mopac

Looking at these pics, I see the trucks on both these units need to be painted silver not gray. Flyonel has a 4 car set of UP heavy weight passenger cars. Their trucks are silver, but I like the streamline stuff better.


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> Looking at these pics, I see the trucks on both these units need to be painted silver not gray. Flyonel has a 4 car set of UP heavy weight passenger cars. Their trucks are silver, but I like the streamline stuff better.


Nice pair mopac. Just to let you know Gilbert's original U.P. sets from 59-60 came with grey trucks on the engines and the cars. If you like silver better, paint them but be aware that lots of people buy the Flyonel U.P. set since the prices for original sets are still way up in price relative to the Flyonel set. You also get more cars and a "B" with Flyonel. But the choice is up to you, your railroad, your rules.


----------



## mopac

I get what you are saying cramden. The flyonel heavy weight set has silver trucks. The real UP cars have silver trucks. But I do get it. I would hate to paint them and it flakes off. Always a possibility. Thanks. LOL. I will wait.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Really great job on them. You really should go into business.
> You like messing with the locos. Maybe not so much with people.
> I would understand.


I did try that once. I completely restored 2 locos, a 321 Hudson and a 300 for a guy. I had at least 10 hours of labor in each one, not to mention parts. The total bill came to $200 bucks total for both, including parts, labor, shipping costs, etc. My wife and myself even delivered them approx 150 miles round trip, and when the guy had them in his hands and put away, he complained the engines looked "too good, and like new", and grudgingly paid the bill. Never again, unless it's for someone here on the forum, and the costs involved are clearly understood. Here they are.


----------



## cramden

flyernut said:


> I did try that once. I completely restored 2 locos, a 321 Hudson and a 300 for a guy. I had at least 10 hours of labor in each one, not to mention parts. The total bill came to $200 bucks total for both, including parts, labor, shipping costs, etc. My wife and myself even delivered them approx 150 miles round trip, and when the guy had them in his hands and put away, he complained the engines looked "too good, and like new", and grudgingly paid the bill. Never again, unless it's for someone here on the forum, and the costs involved are clearly understood. Here they are.
> View attachment 369729


 I remember when you posted this story. Some people you just can't figure out. Maybe he didn't really know what the heck he wanted.Not the way I would contract someone to fix something on my trains. I'd probably sent the money upfront so not to impose on what I'd consider somebody going out of their way for my benefit. Others might disagree but that's always worked for me.


----------



## mopac

*cabooses*

Got this in the mail today. First lighted caboose. I would like to get a caboose for each flyer I have. Like new condition. #630











This is a caboose I got from flyguy55. It is also like new.
#638


----------



## mopac

Might as well show the only other caboose I have.
#904.


----------



## cramden

Nice assortment of cabin cars. Is the 630 red plastic or red painted? The red plastic ones when lit look like they're glowing, whereas the painted ones diffuse the light so only the windows show the light. The 904 you don't see as often as some of the other #s because they were only 1956 production.


----------



## mopac

The 630 is red plastic. I haven't tried it, but if it glows I will paint the inside.
That should do it. I do not remember where I got the 904. I have had it for many years.
It could not have come with my 282. For a few reasons.


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> The 630 is red plastic. I haven't tried it, but if it glows I will paint the inside.
> That should do it. You might like the look, but paint will work.


----------



## mopac

I just missed a 638 brand spanking new in box for 9.99 and free shipping. I waited too late to put bid in and then it asked me to verify my bid. OOPS. No one bid on it. Would be cool to have all different cabooses. Almost bought a flyonel pennsy caboose for my 312.
It went for about 10 something. I forgot about the auction. Plenty of 638s around.

I like those bay windows but some of them get on up there.


----------



## cramden

My favorite are the center cupola cabooses. The Red or the Tuscan color. You should pick up an operating caboose like a 977 with the brakeman on the rear.


----------



## chrisallen21

*343 - back on the tracks*

I picked this little guy up about a month ago. A full cleaning, new brushes, springs, smoke kit and a bit of TLC and she flies around the track. I love watching the smaller wheels on it; it makes it seem as if it is going twice as fast!


----------



## mopac

Very nice switcher. Congrats on the addition. Those are cool.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

*322AC Hudson*

My latest addition. I suppose that I will never surpass Flyernuts or Mopacs's collections.


----------



## flyernut

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> My latest addition. I suppose that I will never surpass Flyernuts or Mopacs's collections.


Looks ok to me, congrats!! From here I see a missing handrail on the tender, and you probably need a new wiring harness.. But the lettering is crisp, and if it runs as good as it looks, you should be happy. I love those Hudson's.You're catching up to me now!!


----------



## flyernut

chrisallen21 said:


> I picked this little guy up about a month ago. A full cleaning, new brushes, springs, smoke kit and a bit of TLC and she flies around the track. I love watching the smaller wheels on it; it makes it seem as if it is going twice as fast!
> View attachment 371050


I have the 342AC. Nice little engine. I also have all the cars that go with the set. There are about 4 sets that your little switcher heads up, all named The Yard King.


----------



## cramden

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> My latest addition. I suppose that I will never surpass Flyernuts or Mopacs's collections.


Very nice Hudson BC. Looks real good. A little work and your on the way, enjoy it.


----------



## cramden

chrisallen21 said:


> I picked this little guy up about a month ago. A full cleaning, new brushes, springs, smoke kit and a bit of TLC and she flies around the track. I love watching the smaller wheels on it; it makes it seem as if it is going twice as fast!
> View attachment 371050


Good job chrisallen21, they're lots of fun and they look good running in forward or reverse.


----------



## dooper

I got this this week - a 23830, new in box. I did remove it so it looks a little different than when I received it. I will probably keep it in the box as a display piece.


----------



## mopac

Nice dooper, love those trailers. Very nice car and box.

Broke, very nice looking Hudson. Better than mine. Nobody catches flyernut. I don't
think I have many more than you. I think I have 9 with one coming next week. Get
with it. LOL. 2 of mine I am going to sell when I get to them. I do not want multiples
of same cab numbers, ( unlike flyernut LOL )so a 282 and a 302 have to go. 
That will bring me back to 7.I have a 1948 302 coming next week. I can keep my 302AC.

I got a 312 in the mail today. Its not really ready for a pic but I take one later this evening
and post here. I like our new thread here. Thanks guys for using it.


----------



## mopac

I thought that was a big box for one car dooper, but I see it has an unloading platform.
Cool. I don't know about all the stuff you can get for AFs.


----------



## flyernut

dooper said:


> I got this this week - a 23830, new in box. I did remove it so it looks a little different than when I received it. I will probably keep it in the box as a display piece.


Very cool. I have several cars still in their window box, never taken out.


----------



## mopac

Hey dooper, isn't downers grove out side Chicago. My dad use to work in barrington,
you probably know where that is. We lived in carey. My dad took the train everyday.,

Ok, here is my new to me 312. I told you it is not ready for pics. I paid 36 for it and I am happy with what I got. The paint is very nice on it, dirty but nice. It has some problems.
And maybe more than I have seen. 
1. It has 3 loose rims. Insulators are nice so maybe glue will fix them.
2. It has a broken stud on one wheel. Before I got it I thought it needed a square stud but now I think round. If so, I have a parts chassis I can rob a wheel from.
3. Needs a metal spacer for side rods. All wheel screws are with it. The eccentric screw is screwed to broken stud.
4. Something is missing on engine to screw draw bar to.
5. One small handrail is missing. Front pilot to boiler. It is short. Might be able to form one from paper clip. All handrails are rusty. If I can't clean them up I will get a whole new set.

Paint on engine and tender is very good. Cab numbers a little faded. But will work.
And of coarse it needs front green jewels and rear of tender red jewels. I have plenty of both.

















It has a first for me. The motor brushes that are held by springs.


----------



## mopac

LOL. Looks like smoke coming from tender. Its not.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Hey dooper, isn't downers grove out side Chicago. My dad use to work in barrington,
> you probably know where that is. We lived in carey. My dad took the train everyday.,
> 
> Ok, here is my new to me 312. I told you it is not ready for pics. I paid 36 for it and I am happy with what I got. The paint is very nice on it, dirty but nice. It has some problems.
> And maybe more than I have seen.
> 1. It has 3 loose rims. Insulators are nice so maybe glue will fix them.
> 2. It has a broken stud on one wheel. Before I got it I thought it needed a square stud but now I think round. If so, I have a parts chassis I can rob a wheel from.
> 3. Needs a metal spacer for side rods. All wheel screws are with it. The eccentric screw is screwed to broken stud.
> 4. Something is missing on engine to screw draw bar to.
> 5. One small handrail is missing. Front pilot to boiler. It is short. Might be able to form one from paper clip. All handrails are rusty. If I can't clean them up I will get a whole new set.
> 
> Paint on engine and tender is very good. Cab numbers a little faded. But will work.
> And of coarse it needs front green jewels and rear of tender red jewels. I have plenty of both.
> 
> View attachment 371298
> 
> 
> View attachment 371306
> 
> 
> It has a first for me. The motor brushes that are held by springs.


The stud has a square end to it so the eccentric crank can be fastened to it....Get some "evapo-rust" for those handrails!! It will remove and dissolve all the rust, and then you can polish them with either a bright-boy or 2000 wet/dry paper... You're also missing the small, circular handrail around the boiler face...You'll have to make that draw-bar if it's the one I'm thinking about... Nice engine...


----------



## flyernut

I believe the part you're missing is called the coupler strap. located under the cab, and you'll need the 2 attaching pins. PortLines has both, strap @$3.50, and pins @.25 cents each.


----------



## mopac

What I think what you are calling a strap is there. There is a piece across the engine. Its just
what is in the center of strap. I think it is a square hole. I missed the handrail around boiler. Good eye.

The other side wheels are fine. I will take it apart and see what I need as far as stud and spacer.
Both sides are probably the same.


----------



## mopac

Here is a pic of tender hook up. What is with square hole and what goes in it. Supposedly this engine has been in storage for
about the last 50 years. I would say my strap is there and fine.
Something goes in that square hole.










Maybe a new strap has what goes in square hole. Maybe some threads for screw.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Here is a pic of tender hook up. What is with square hole and what goes in it. Supposedly this engine has been in storage for
> about the last 50 years. I would say my strap is there and fine.
> Something goes in that square hole.
> 
> View attachment 371402
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a new strap has what goes in square hole. Maybe some threads for screw.


I checked my 4 312's, and nothing goes there. You're good to go! That strap is a generic piece that was used on other engines that needed something attached to it, specifically a Hudson..All my Hudson's have that strap with a nut-like thingy that the tender strap attaches to it.


----------



## mopac

There is no where else to hook the tender to. So mine must be like your hudsons.
I wonder if it will create a short if I use a screw and nut? I mentioned that this unit uses different brush and springs. Can I use the normal brush cap? I think my engine is a 1948. $24.50 catalogue price. That was a lot of money back then.

$24.50 was maybe for the whole set.


----------



## dooper

mopac said:


> Hey dooper, isn't downers grove out side Chicago. My dad use to work in barrington,
> you probably know where that is. We lived in carey. My dad took the train everyday.,
> 
> 
> 
> DG is directly west, Carey is north and a little west of me.
> 
> I believe the springs for the brushes were done in 1946 and 1947My 322 from 1946 has those springs. I try not to remove them as I am unsure of how to put them back. I vaguely remember reading something on how to replace them, but don't remember where. (LOL)- Why did I come up here?


----------



## chevelle454

Never posted here in the S gauge forum, thought I'd start now. I have quite a large collection, with a dozen steam engines, a diesel, and about 100 cars. I picked up 7 more cars last weekend at a train show in Hartly, DE. I found 3 638 cabooses, a 629 stock car, a 639 reefer, and a 625G tanker for $15, and I found a 717 dump car that is almost brand new from 1946 for $22.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> There is no where else to hook the tender to. So mine must be like your hudsons.
> I wonder if it will create a short if I use a screw and nut? I mentioned that this unit uses different brush and springs. Can I use the normal brush cap? I think my engine is a 1948. $24.50 catalogue price. That was a lot of money back then.
> 
> $24.50 was maybe for the whole set.


There are 2 different variations of the 312. When I first checked one of mine, I looked at a 312 with the long draw-bar that attaches to the chassis. I was mistaken!!! I also have several 312's that have the later trailing trucks, and they do indeed have a different way of attaching the tender. BUT.. a screw and a nut will work, no shorting issues here.. Please accept my apologies in giving you bad info.. I feel like such a dick-weed!!!


----------



## flyernut

chevelle454 said:


> Never posted here in the S gauge forum, thought I'd start now. I have quite a large collection, with a dozen steam engines, a diesel, and about 100 cars. I picked up 7 more cars last weekend at a train show in Hartly, DE. I found 3 638 cabooses, a 629 stock car, a 639 reefer, and a 625G tanker for $15, and I found a 717 dump car that is almost brand new from 1946 for $22.


Nice, and welcome to the S scale group, where real trains run on 2 rails. ( that should start something,lol). All kidding aside, I have a soft spot in my heart for those 630 and 638 cabooses. I had several back in the 1950's that came in my sets I had as a kid. I probably have around a dozen or so now. Please feel free to add or ask any questions regarding AF trains, and any tips you'd like to share in keeping these old gals running!!


----------



## dooper

Port Line's repair clinic number 43 explains how to remove and replace those brush springs. good luck.


----------



## mopac

No problem flyernut. My tender attachment is like your top pics. I really like this thing. 
I think someday it will be a beauty. It must be gummed up, armature a little stiff to turn.
Plus linkage not helping being loose because of broken stud. Head of stud is indeed square.


Welcome to S forum chevelle. Cool stuff you showed. Great train show scores. I do not
have many rolling stock. That will change. I have a lot of 5 cabooses heading my way.
Be sure to jump in anytime. I have 9 flyers with the 10th coming next week. A diecast
1948 302. And I have 3 diesel sets by lionel. Have not run any diesels yet. They need to be serviced first. They are new, but the grease has hardened.

Thanks dooper. I will check it out. That scare me when you say good luck, LOL.


----------



## flyernut

chevelle454 said:


> Never posted here in the S gauge forum, thought I'd start now. I have quite a large collection, with a dozen steam engines, a diesel, and about 100 cars. I picked up 7 more cars last weekend at a train show in Hartly, DE. I found 3 638 cabooses, a 629 stock car, a 639 reefer, and a 625G tanker for $15, and I found a 717 dump car that is almost brand new from 1946 for $22.


I like you user name!!!


----------



## AmFlyer

Chevelle454, welcome to the MTF! 
The 717 you found is a somewhat uncommon version. It is a 1946 car in the correct 1946 box. The car has thin shank couplers and the 2 inside sliding pickups for activation of the log dump feature. These cars require a special plastic base straight track section with the 2 extra contact strips. Note on the box above Flyer is says Tru-Model. This is a 1946 only carryover of the pre war art. Beginning in 1947 it said 3/16" SCALE in that location.


----------



## cramden

Nice finds chevelle454. Welcome to the "S" gang on MTF. Hope to see more of your Flyer's on here.


----------



## dooper

Welcome chevelle454. If you can't find one of the special track sections, you can make one. I attached two cut down rails to a regular section of track using super glue and an insulator ( I used the regular insulators from a piece of track) and soldered wires to provide power. it actually worked.


----------



## mopac

Got 5 cabooses in the mail today.
A 930 Tuscan with brake wheels, 2 806, A 24636, and a 938.
I think that gives me a caboose for each engine. For now.
These were $31.00 shipped. Not great but not bad. $6.00 a piece. These are all good condition.


----------



## mopac




----------



## mopac

I guess I need to get 4 metal smoke stacks.


----------



## cramden

6 bucks, that's sweet. The 806 and the 24636 didn't come with smoke stacks but they would look better with them. The same with brake wheels if you decide to add them, they would only enhance them.


----------



## mopac

I like the Tuscan cabooses. Most of my HO boxcars are Tuscan. It is such a railroad color.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Got 5 cabooses in the mail today.
> A 930 Tuscan with brake wheels, 2 806, A 24636, and a 938.
> I think that gives me a caboose for each engine. For now.
> These were $31.00 shipped. Not great but not bad. $6.00 a piece. These are all good condition.
> 
> View attachment 372546
> 
> 
> View attachment 372554


Those 806 cabooses came with a 802, 804, and pulling the set was a 355 Baldwin diesel. I had the set as a little sprout, and I have 3 sets now...Set # 20305, made in 1957. I was 7 years old...


----------



## mopac

*New additions*

A few new to me items in past week or two. All from members here.

A special addition to my AF stuff is this nice specimen of a
1948 4 piece 302 from flyernut. Runs great and has the best choo choo I have heard.









Next are 6 pieces of rolling stock I got from flyguy55. All in vey good condition. First are 2 625G tankers. At one time I had one of these Gulf tankers but can't find it. May be long gone.


----------



## mopac

Next is a nice Tuscan 642 and a 804 N&W gondola.










And 2 of my favorites are 2 647 NP reefers.









I believe if one is good 2 is better. LOL.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Next is a nice Tuscan 642 and a 804 N&W gondola.
> View attachment 381082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 2 of my favorites are 2 647 NP reefers.
> 
> View attachment 381090
> 
> 
> I believe if one is good 2 is better. LOL.


If 1 is good, a dozen is even better!!! That 302 is nice, I should have kept it,lol!!! The tank cars hold a special place in my heart. I remember as a kid playing with one, and it was one of my favorite pieces. When you hold it and give it a gentle shake, the link coupler trucks make a very strange, and to me, a warm sound... I have around 12 of them, around 10 625's, 9 925 cars, and 3 triple dome 926's... Tanks a lot!!!.. And thank you Dad....


----------



## mopac

Yes that 302 is nice. Yes you should have kept it. Very nice of you to let me have one of your babies. Its mine now and would be hard to get it from me. LOL.


----------



## flyernut

Got this gem in the mail Thursday. It's not bad, but the wheels are nasty, and it wouldn't light. Loose window silhouettes, and no diffuser paper. I added new diffuser paper, cleaned the chassis and wheels, and still no light. Bulb was ok, and I added my "extra" wire for better current flow.I checked all the connections that would have a current flow and still nothing. I had light when I went directly to the truck rivets, light works when I attach my leads to the truck, and I even had light when I attached my leads to the link coupler pin, but no light when I went to the axle. here's what I found and what I did. I hate removing wheel sets from these particular trucks but I carefully took them out and cleaned/polished them..What I found was there was so much grease/grime/dirt in the axle holes that no current would pass through it! I used my trusty new tool, CRC electrical spray, and squirted down all the axle holes, and then cleaned them out and blew them clean with some canned air. VIOLA!! LIGHT!!. I never came across this problem before..


----------



## mopac

Nice score. Looks to be in very good condition. Is that one of the aluminum cars?
I do not have any of the original AF passenger cars. Someday I will. All I have is a bunch
of the flyonel junk. I probably have 25 flyonel passenger cars.


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> Yes that 302 is nice. Yes you should have kept it. Very nice of you to let me have one of your babies. Its mine now and would be hard to get it from me. LOL.


That's a very nice looking 302 mopac. I don't know exactly why but my 302's have the loudest choo choo sound of all the engines I have. Great looking 647's, always liked the colors on those. Maybe its the brown roof.


----------



## cramden

Never heard of that much gunk causing a loss of conductivity at the axle holes. Wonder what was used for lube? Gee, how many aluminum cars do you have now? Must be quite a few.


----------



## mopac

What ever it is AF, flyernut has a bunch. I think he could open a nice AF museum.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> What ever it is AF, flyernut has a bunch. I think he could open a nice AF museum.


Maybe, 12-15!!


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Nice score. Looks to be in very good condition. Is that one of the aluminum cars?
> I do not have any of the original AF passenger cars. Someday I will. All I have is a bunch
> of the flyonel junk. I probably have 25 flyonel passenger cars.


Yep, aluminum car, series # 600.


----------



## mopac

*New train*

Here is what Santa brought me. I like it.









I guess I am a slow learner. I bought another one of those
flyonels remakes. Pony Express. 2 PA locomotives, one powered
and one dummy, and 4 passenger cars. Union Pacific. I love the
cars. I have not opened the diesel boxes. But I have hooked the
cars up to 336 Union Pacific northern. I will get pics of the diesels some other day. I want to clean old grease and relube the diesels first. The set is brand new and still had factory cellophane. Seal is broken now. Its new from 1990. It does have DC can motors so should be nicer than my Southern Pacific with the open frame AC motor. These passenger trains would look nice
in a wall display.


----------



## mopac




----------



## flyernut

The newer flyonel passenger cars light very nicely..How can you get up and down on that floor,lol?? If I get down on concrete like that, I'm done until I get help,lol..


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Very nice Mopac!


----------



## mopac

Nothing hits the floor hard like that. LOL. I do have trouble getting up sometimes.
I have a nice workbench in another room in basement. But its a storage table right now.
Its got overhead lighting. Power sockets on front. Drawers, the whole bit. The more
light the better. I was so happy to shine flashlight into diesel boxes and see can motors.


----------



## dooper

Pretty cars, Mopac. I purchased a flyonel MP diesel set in the mid 90's. I have had it off the shelf several times and it does fly around the track. What a difference several years make?


----------



## flyernut

dooper said:


> Pretty cars, Mopac. I purchased a flyonel MP diesel set in the mid 90's. I have had it off the shelf several times and it does fly around the track. What a difference several years make?


I have one also. It's a ABA MP, NOS, never run, with 8 cars...


----------



## mopac

dooper, glad to hear the MP set runs well. I have one unrun also. These flyonel cars are nice. I do wish they rolled better. I need to see if some oil would help. 4 cars are kinda
too much drag on a locomotive. 4 lionel O gauge passenger cars roll much easier than 4 of these. My northern is spinning her drivers some pulling 4 cars. That should not be.


----------



## mopac

I just checked my flyonel C&O set and it has can motors. So that is good. I have not run
that one yet. I know the MP set is can motors. I have 4 of these sets and 3 of them are can motors. That's good. The SP set is very nice looking also so I will need to do something with those crappy motors. Worst case would be I need to get a powered unit
with can motors and switch the shells. The C&O set is from 1989 so I did not know which motors it would have. SP set is from 1983. Pony Express set is 1990. I think MP is 1993.


----------



## mopac

flyernut, you will need 3 powered diesels to pull that MP train. If you work on getting
these passenger cars rolling better let me know what worked. A locomotive should not even know it is pulling just 4 cars. Not the case. These cars are no heavier than O gauge cars but seem to have 5 times the drag. Maybe more.


----------



## mopac

Just worked on the passenger cars. I oiled all axles and another problem was the copper strips to the axles had way too much pressure on the axles. Bent them all down a bit.
They still touch and lights work. Cars roll much better. I did not notice 336 slipping at all. It shouldn't. The cars would not roll at all when given a nudge. They do now. They might even roll better when axle holes wear in a bit.

flyernut, you might get by with only 2 powered diesels with all your MP cars. LOL.


----------



## cramden

Nice set mopac, enjoy running it. Don't forget to put a little drop of oil on the wipers where they contact the axles.


----------



## flyernut

Got this in the mail today.. NOS, never out of the box, never run..This






makes 4 vista domes for my MP set.


----------



## AmFlyer

Another nice acquisition. When you run the entire train it will look best on a long mainline with wide radius curves.


----------



## mopac

cramden, I did not put a drop of oil on the wipers. I will try that also. Thanks. I think
these cars would roll nice without the wipers. I am still getting a couple squeaks when
I roll cars by hand, maybe some oil on wipers would help that also. If it comes down to lights or rolling good, I will take rolling good.


----------



## mopac

Very nice car flyernut. Its a beauty. WOW 4 domes. I don't know what you are going to pull that train with. When you start running those flyonel passenger cars you will see what
I am talking about.


All the flyonel passenger sets are extremely great looking trains. The MoPac is my favorite. I wonder why. Love the eagles.


----------



## dooper

I must have a beginners MP set - AB plus six cars, only two vista domes:laugh:
Very pretty trains, and my engine runs very fast pulling four cars, probably from 1996 or 1997.


----------



## chevelle454

Got gift cards for Christmas... first of my puchases showed up today. I got a 948 Flatcar to go with my 648 and 24533. I also got an Alco truck cover thingy for my 360 & 364 so that I can pull KC cars without having jerry rig something to work.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

chevelle454 said:


> Got gift cards for Christmas... first of my puchases showed up today. I got a 948 Flatcar to go with my 648 and 24533. I also got an Alco truck cover thingy for my 360 & 364 so that I can pull KC cars without having jerry rig something to work.


I have the 948 Track Cleaning Flatcar also. I spray the wipers with a little CRC and run it around. Works OK but not all that great.


----------



## flyernut

I think there's 5 versions of the track cleaning car....648...948...24533 with single silver tank...24533 with twin silver tanks...24533 with twin white tanks.. I have all five, and the last 2 5-digit cars are still in the original window box...Cool cars..I did the same thing with my 360.. I change the rear truck in the last A unit, and I can pull knuckle coupler cars.


----------



## cramden

Another nice looking vista dome. You might need a helper unit with that many cars. I never bought a track cleaning car, always cleaned the track manually. I also swap out side frames on the 360 and 364 units. Picked up a cheap 477-478 chrome set that I bought for the 2 motor chassis. Ha! on me, both motors and bushings were bad but the air chime works and all the side frames were good. I found that knuckle side frames between the "A" and "B" keep the "B" unit from getting pulled off the track when starting on a curve with all four aluminum cars. Plus, it's easier to handle them without the draw bar connecting them.


----------



## mopac

Chevelle, that is a great looking 948. Cool addition.

dooper , didn't you get a dummy A unit with that set? "beginner's set"  LOL


I got too much MoPac train also, A - B - A and 8 cars, I got the "beginner's set plus" only 2 domes though.
I got the 4 cars that came with the set and all 4 of the "add ons".


----------



## AmFlyer

I do not have any MoPac trains, so if a shortage develops it is not due to me. I would like to post pictures of my three new engines but they have not yet arrived. They are a PRR Alco PA/PA set, an Erie Berkshire and a UP GP-7.
The track cleaning car looks good.
The longest passenger set Gilbert sold was an ABA with 5 cars. this will run on 20" radius track if the passenger cars are free rolling and the trackwork is perfect. The set will run more reliably if the powered A is the third engine with the dummy PA and PB in front of it. Gilbert engines run great in reverse.


----------



## dooper

mopac said:


> Chevelle, that is a great looking 948. Cool addition.
> 
> dooper , didn't you get a dummy A unit with that set? "beginner's set"  LOL
> 
> 
> I got too much MoPac train also, A - B - A and 8 cars, I got the "beginner's set plus" only 2 domes though.
> I got the 4 cars that came with the set and all 4 of the "add ons".


Doh!!! I guess I have a motorized A and a dummy A


----------



## MaineFlyerGuy

Latest addition is a FlyerChief GP9. Runs very well. The FlyerChief system is good. 

I've got an Erie Berkshire, the blue Frisco Northern and a Boston & Maine GP9 on order at Charles Ro.

ISSUE: For the first time last night, I tried running the GP9 using the Conventional setting, and it made noise, but did nothing. Did not move. Anybody else own this engine?


----------



## mopac

Cool engine. I am a UP fan. I have GP9s UP in HO. I am not familiar with what a
FlyerChief is. I am going to assume it is by Lionel and has a remote throttle like
Lionchief O scale engines. I sure hope it is better than the flyer engines made by Lionel
from the early 80s and 90s. I am not fond of them. And I bought 4 of them last year
before I ran one. That wasn't too bright LOL. They might be ok, but do not run smooth like a lionel O gauge engine.
I think Lionel did it on purpose to not give their O gauge engines any competition.

Part of what I like about S scale is 2 rail track. I have O scale trains but will never get into 3 rail track.
No railroads around here have 3 rail track LOL.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

MaineFlyerGuy said:


> ISSUE: For the first time last night, I tried running the GP9 using the Conventional setting, and it made noise, but did nothing. Did not move. Anybody else own this engine?


How about the actual Lionel product number?


----------



## AmFlyer

I did not know we had fans of the UP. Here are two pictures of my American Models UP E8 pulling 6 AM Budd UP passenger cars. 
The E8 has been retrofitted with TMCC and Railsounds. 
My new UP GP7 is in the mail, it should be here Tuesday. Also in the box is an Erie Berkshire and the PRR Legacy Alco PA set.


----------



## mopac

The E8 looks great. I know of American model but do not own any of their stuff.
Nice stuff.


----------



## cramden

MaineFlyerGuy said:


> Latest addition is a FlyerChief GP9. Runs very well. The FlyerChief system is good.
> 
> I've got an Erie Berkshire, the blue Frisco Northern and a Boston & Maine GP9 on order at Charles Ro.
> 
> ISSUE: For the first time last night, I tried running the GP9 using the Conventional setting, and it made noise, but did nothing. Did not move. Anybody else own this engine?


Welcome to the M.T.F. Maybe you mean Flyerchief GP-7. If so , there is an interesting Thread here about what you might be experiencing.https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/s-scale-flyerchief-gp-7-won-t-operate-in-conventional-mode
There is also another Thread all about the Flyerchief GP-7 that's worth reading to avoid unforeseen problems down the road. Hope this helps.


----------



## cramden

Great looking train Tom. There's nothing like a matched passenger consist.


----------



## flyernut

*New toy*

1939 Chevy, all original including paint and interior.


----------



## flyernut

Original low mileage, original owners manual














, original spare.


----------



## teledoc

Flyernut, Sweet Looking Chevy, and unbelievable low mileage. Cars like that are very hard to come by!!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut

*Chevy*


----------



## mopac

I see she was delivered. Very nice. What a classic. Look at that trunk, the grill, and those
teardrop headlights. Very cool. I really like your new toy. You will have fun with that.

Right out of Bonnie and Clyde.

I was at T R Us this week and some new 1/64 diecast cars were out. I almost bought a 1939 chevy panel truck for my flyers. Went back yesterday and it was gone. They might get more.


----------



## mopac

When you get around to it show us a pic of the rear and the front of the car.

Sorry, you do have a pic of the front. Somehow missed it.


----------



## mopac

You do know you have to get you a nice fedora hat to drive that puppy. LOL.

Clyde always wore one. I remember my dad always wore one. Its a bit of a gangster look.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a great looking car, looks like it came off the showroom floor!


----------



## mopac

I just noticed it has an A post spot light, cool.
All the lights on front are cool also.


----------



## cramden

Unbelievable, what a great find! There's so few originals out there, congrats on the addition. Looks like a "Sunday go to meeting car." Maybe that's what it was used for. Happy motoring.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

I was wondering why you were a little more quiet lately. I now can see why. Nice!!! It was the kind of car my dad had when I was little. A great find!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

*AF Flat Car Army Load*

Not as nice as Flyernuts new car but this is my "new" flat car load.


----------



## cramden

Looks good BC. Who makes the vehicles? They are nice looking.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

cramden said:


> Looks good BC. Who makes the vehicles? They are nice looking.


Thanks Camden!
M2 Machines is the maker. They are 1949 Studebakers. The tow truck was new and in the box but the pickup had been slightly weathered on a diorama. I got both on EBay. I am looking for mor WWII or Post War military vehicles so who knows what the future will bring?


----------



## mopac

Nice load Broke. Looks good. I have a couple loads for a S flat car. Only problem is I do not have a single S flat car.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Nice load Broke. Looks good. I have a couple loads for a S flat car. Only problem is I do not have a single S flat car.


Mine was a broken up tank car frame that I got in a box of junk.:laugh:.


----------



## santafe158

While I don't have any photos of my set at the moment because I was too busy playing with it last time it was out... my parents gave me a partial Lionel 1603WS set that my brother found for me at a local antique store. This set was made in 1958 and though basic, has a lot of visual appeal with the auto car and transformer flat car.

The set as I received it had the locomotive, transformer car, auto car (missing the autos) and the caboose. I managed to find the boxcar and gondola at the most recent train show locally, and I'm still on the hunt for the proper autos, tender and gondola canisters to finish off the set. Unfortunately the engine seems to have a bind in it somewhere and runs a bit jerky, but I'll sort that out eventually.


----------



## mopac

Looks like a nice set and we love having you here, but looks like an O gauge set and this is the S forum. We might not be able to comment much on it.


----------



## santafe158

mopac said:


> Looks like a nice set and we love having you here, but looks like an O gauge set and this is the S forum. We might not be able to comment much on it.


Oops! I tend to open threads from the “new posts” button and didn’t even pay attention to which forum this thread was in... sorry


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> When you get around to it show us a pic of the rear and the front of the car.
> 
> Sorry, you do have a pic of the front. Somehow missed it.


Here's the rear.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> You do know you have to get you a nice fedora hat to drive that puppy. LOL.
> 
> Clyde always wore one. I remember my dad always wore one. Its a bit of a gangster look.


That's exactly what I told my wife. My dad wore one all the time.


----------



## flyernut

flyernut said:


> View attachment 400186
> 
> 
> View attachment 400194


Got her running Saturday.. The carb needs a rebuild, and the brakes need looking at, but other than that, she's looker!!


----------



## mopac

What state did she come from. Hope you are happy with it. You are going to have a ball with her.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> What state did she come from. Hope you are happy with it. You are going to have a ball with her.


NY car, I have the original owners manual, and in it, the owner wrote down every issue, oil change, grease, etc, on it, starting in 1940.


----------



## yd328

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Not as nice as Flyernuts new car but this is my "new" flat car load.


Nice flat car w/military trucks. What scale are the trucks? I would like to find some halftracks for a flatcar.

Thanks Gary


----------



## yd328

flyernut said:


> 1939 Chevy, all original including paint and interior.
> View attachment 400154
> 
> 
> View attachment 400162


Nice Chevy Flyernut. Good luck with it.

Gary


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

yd328 said:


> Nice flat car w/military trucks. What scale are the trucks? I would like to find some halftracks for a flatcar.
> 
> Thanks Gary


Scale 1/64 Me too as to halftracks or tanks


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

*1/64 Scale 73 VW Convertible*

I know that this doesn't fit the era of my AF trains but I couldn't pass up buying this. In 1973, I bought one very similar to this 1/64 Scale 73 VW Convertible and it even had air conditioning. I was told that VW had stopped making this model thus the high price. We lived in Fresno California where it gets quite hot in the summer time and ac was a necessity. I had to sell it a few years later when we moved out of the United States to The Federated States of Micronesia.hwell: I still miss it so this is the next best thing.:hah::hah::hah: It still will make a nice S Scale load.


----------



## mopac

Broke, when I met my wife she had just purchased a new 1973 VW beetle. She saw the
one she wanted (white) on a transport truck and followed it to the dealer. I think by the
time they got it off the truck she had bought it.

Who makes that model? Almost all my 1/64 cars are Johnny Lightning, M2, GreenLight.
They are the most realistic for a decent price. Usually 5.99.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Broke, when I met my wife she had just purchased a new 1973 VW beetle. She saw the
> one she wanted (white) on a transport truck and followed it to the dealer. I think by the
> time they got it off the truck she had bought it.
> 
> Who makes that model? Almost all my 1/64 cars are Johnny Lightning, M2, GreenLight.
> They are the most realistic for a decent price. Usually 5.99.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/1975-75-Vo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## mopac

Its a Johnny Lightning !!! Cool. I used to go to diecast conventions and I got to meet
and spend some time with the owner of the Johnny Lightning company. I have been
a big time collector of his cars. I even bought some of his private collection. These were
numbered on the bottom. Many are #0002. I guess he kept the #0001s. Almost all of
the GreenLight cars are numbered on the bottom. Stop in at Toy R Us sometime. They
carry Johnny Lightnings and GreenLight cars. They used to carry M2s. Its over TRU
bankruptcy. M2 did not want to play.


----------



## yd328

I just added this 322AC. I gave it a test run, it runs and smokes great. A little stubborn on start up a couple of times, so I'll open it up and give it a tune up. It could use a little cleaning also.








Gary


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Very nice! it appears to startup like me even though I am a bit older!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac

Nice looking Hudson. Congrats on the addition. I have a nice Hudson but do not
have it running yet. I think mine is a 326.


----------



## flyernut

I have 5 of them, 4 sib and 1 sit. One of my favorites!! You have a nice engine there. Just a minimal service should get it running great...:appl:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

I like my 322AC so much that I have it displayed in our living room. It is a good runner and smoker, but I don't run it much. I just like looking at it and dream! Some day. if I save my money, I will get a Northern...:smokin:


----------



## cramden

Nice looking Hudson Gary. The finish is real nice, glad it runs okay from the start.


----------



## mopac

Here is a pic of my Hudson. 326. It does not run. Nothing serious
I don't think. I bought it untested. That means it don't run. LOL.
I just have not got to go through it yet, I am slow.











Broke, here is a pic of my 336 Northern. I bit the bullet and paid a bit too much but I wanted a nice one. It has run great right out of the box. It smoked very good for awhile but has stopped. I am sure it needs a new wick and wire. Every time I run it I do not feel I overpaid for it.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Looks good Mopac!:thumbsup: I am envious! :laugh:


----------



## mopac

Those 2 locos satisfied my thirst for more AF steamers. I am pretty much done acquiring
any more. I have 10 and that's enough for me.
1. '48 302
2. plastic 302
3. 302 AC
4. the 282 I had as a kid
5 another 282
6. 283
7 290
8. 316 K5
9. 326
10. 336

I like them all and they are enough. Right now I have no desires. That's good.

LOL. I do want a 293. If I get a 293 I might have to get rid of the plastic 302 or the other 282.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Those 2 locos satisfied my thirst for more AF steamers. I am pretty much done acquiring
> any more. I have 10 and that's enough for me.
> 1. '48 302
> 2. plastic 302
> 3. 302 AC
> 4. the 282 I had as a kid
> 5 another 282
> 6. 283
> 7 290
> 8. 316 K5
> 9. 326
> 10. 336
> 
> I like them all and they are enough. Right now I have no desires. That's good.
> 
> LOL. I do want a 293. If I get a 293 I might have to get rid of the plastic 302 or the other 282.


My roster Mopac: I think that I have enough except for a Northern.:laugh:
1. 302 5 piece boiler die cast - awaiting rebuild (in bad shape)
2. 322AC
3. 282 great rebuild by FlyerNut
4.322AC
5. 307
6. 302AC
7. 21160
8. 282 - needs servicing - not sure if it runs
9. 302AC
10. 302 - slotted brushes 
Only 2 more to go before all run.
I understand what you are saying.:hah::hah::hah:


----------



## yd328

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I like my 322AC so much that I have it displayed in our living room. It is a good runner and smoker, but I don't run it much. I just like looking at it and dream! Some day. if I save my money, I will get a Northern...:smokin:


I've been eye balling those northerns. I hate to tell you that I took a couple of them apart when I was much younger, they were my dads. I've since learned to put things back together..

Gary


----------



## yd328

mopac said:


> Those 2 locos satisfied my thirst for more AF steamers. I am pretty much done acquiring
> any more. I have 10 and that's enough for me.
> 1. '48 302
> 2. plastic 302
> 3. 302 AC
> 4. the 282 I had as a kid
> 5 another 282
> 6. 283
> 7 290
> 8. 316 K5
> 9. 326
> 10. 336
> 
> I like them all and they are enough. Right now I have no desires. That's good.
> 
> LOL. I do want a 293. If I get a 293 I might have to get rid of the plastic 302 or the other 282.


Nice collection, is there such a thing as having too many. 

Gary


----------



## mopac

Thanks yd328, I have to watch myself. I let my HO stuff get out of hand. Over 130 locos.
No one needs that many. I am aware I have a problem and just trying to keep a lid on it.
I am a train nut. I have N trains, I have O trains, and I have G trains. I am trying to
practice self control. Something I have never done in my life. Oh, and I have over 5,000
1/64 diecast cars. It used to be over 7,000 and I sold a few.


----------



## AmFlyer

I have no room to talk but I am sure glad I do not have 5,000 cars and trucks, it is more like 200. I could send you 1/64 cars and trucks along with some Snow Village buildings if you feel like you want more.
In our house the word "need" is never used for trains, it is always "want." I gave my brother all the HO trains, long ago sold all the N, never had any other scales. The S gauge collection is more than enough. I do need more people to populate the layouts.


----------



## cramden

I would agree with Tom on this point, I can't ever remember thinking I "need" something with respect to trains. It was more of a"I'd like to have." Trains generally find me instead of searching out specific things, even at shows and the like. I like finding the uncommon items or they find me. As far as vehicles, most of the ones I have belonged to my brother and I as kids and populated the Christmas layouts growing up. I feel fortunate that they weren't given away as we grew older. Although some are well played with they're special to me. I haven't bought any new items recently for no real reason, just the way things are now. Would I like to get some of the items that are available due to collectors thinning the herd, absolutely, but I can't justify the prices I'd have to pay. Maybe I'm content with what I have or maybe it's not that important at this point in my life. Enough rambling, lets enjoy what we have.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Those 2 locos satisfied my thirst for more AF steamers. I am pretty much done acquiring
> any more. I have 10 and that's enough for me.
> 1. '48 302
> 2. plastic 302
> 3. 302 AC
> 4. the 282 I had as a kid
> 5 another 282
> 6. 283
> 7 290
> 8. 316 K5
> 9. 326
> 10. 336
> 
> I like them all and they are enough. Right now I have no desires. That's good.
> 
> LOL. I do want a 293. If I get a 293 I might have to get rid of the plastic 302 or the other 282.


Sounds like we share the same ailment Mopac!:laugh:
Here is my roster:
1. 21160 - modified by adding a smoke unit
2. 307 - good runner
3. 282 - serviced by FlyerNut - runs and smokes good
4. 282 - needs restoral - has direct wiring from tender
5. 283 - runs
6. 322Ac - my pride and joy
7. 302AC runs good and smokes
8. 302 - 5 piece boiler - needs lots of work
9. 302 – runs and smokes – has slotted brushes
10. PRR K5 - runs and smokes:smokin:


----------



## mopac

Nice roster Broke. Yours and mine are very similar. I'll go through mine as far as running.

1. 4 piece 302 metal - flyernut redid this one. Of coarse it runs good and smokes.
2. 302 plastic - I had it running, it needs a new harness and it will be fine.
3. 302 AC metal - Its pretty dead and I have not messed with it at all yet. It will be fine.
4. 282 plastic - It runs great, went through it, new harness from flyernut, had since 1955.
5. 282 plastic - Nice looking, tender has coal pusher and the marker posts. Bought it for 25.00 and seller shipped it to me loose in a box. No packing. It had a rough trip. Pilot assy. knocked completely off, 5 screws loose in box and other parts. I think it will go
back together fine. Have not even tried to run it. It needs put back together first. Seller refunded $10.00 so got it for 15.
6. 283 plastic - Runs good, needs a new harness. Suppose to be wired direct but has
plugs. 
7. 290 metal - runs good no problems except it really should be repainted. Lots of flacking.
8. 316 metal - Needs lots of work, slotted brushes, good body and paint. No run.
9. 326 metal - No run but very nice loco, have not serviced it.
10 336 metal - a fine locomotive, runs great. I replaced the harness and new fingers in reverse unit.

So about 5 or 6 run, the others don't. I am pretty good if I have a few running.


----------



## yd328

Thanks to an idea that I got from Broke, I added a flat car and put a halftrack on it. I have another halftrack coming to fill up the load on the flat car. I'll probably add one more flatcar/halftrack set up.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

I like WWII trains and loads. My favorite train is my N Scall with 11 cars, all WWII era. Where did you find the half track?


----------



## yd328

Where else Epay. I have a bid on a couple of more, find out in the morning if I get them. I would like to make some more flat cars with more halftracks, some Shermans or Stuarts, and then some GPWs/MBs and various soft skin vehicles.

Gary


----------



## mopac

Broke and yd328, if you guys have a Menards Home Supply near go check them out.
Near the toys they have a huge box with a bunch of diecast vehicles dumped in. Some will be military vehicles. Around 2 or 3 bucks each. The vehicles are boxed. They should have some tanks also.

My problem is I don't have any flat cars.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Broke and yd328, if you guys have a Menards Home Supply near go check them out.
> Near the toys they have a huge box with a bunch of diecast vehicles dumped in. Some will be military vehicles. Around 2 or 3 bucks each. The vehicles are boxed. They should have some tanks also.
> 
> My problem is I don't have any flat cars.


No Menards within hundreds of miles.:thumbsdown:


----------



## mopac

Never mind. LOL. They are not east so yd328 won't have one either. Bigger in the Midwest. They have started selling train stuff. Mainly O gauge and some HO. I have
a cool military O train I put together from menards stuff. They are giving lionel a run in rolling stock. At about 1/4 the price.


----------



## mopac

Here is 2 menards boxcars. They look and run fine. metal wheels.


----------



## yd328

mopac said:


> Never mind. LOL. They are not east so yd328 won't have one either. Bigger in the Midwest. They have started selling train stuff. Mainly O gauge and some HO. I have
> a cool military O train I put together from menards stuff. They are giving lionel a run in rolling stock. At about 1/4 the price.


Yep, not around here. I may end up in Kentucky this year so I can take a look if there's a store there. Other then that I'll have to keep my eyes open at yard sales. The shipping on ebay brings up the prices quickly. I had to get a couple of halftracks.:smokin:

Gary


----------



## yd328

I picked up some rolling stock from Flyguy55, very nice cars.:thumbsup:
















Gary


----------



## mopac

I have bought rolling stock from flyguy55 also. He does have some nice clean stuff.
I am on the search for some flat cars. I have none. I have some nice 1/64 diecast farm tractors I want to mount on some flat cars.

Your Wabash hoppers are cool. I have some. One of my flyers will be pulling a dedicated coal hopper train.


----------



## yd328

The flat cars will make a great display combo with your die cast. Make sure to post some pics.

Gary


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

yd328 said:


> Thanks to an idea that I got from Broke, I added a flat car and put a halftrack on it. I have another halftrack coming to fill up the load on the flat car. I'll probably add one more flatcar/halftrack set up.
> 
> View attachment 411745


I know that my N Scale train is not S Scale but it shows what I want to duplicate on my AF layout. I need to find more flat cars and loads.:laugh:


----------



## mopac

Nice train Broke. Layout looks great also. I thought I had some pics of my O scale army train but can't find them.


----------



## yd328

Nice Broke,
I like the OD stuff. I am also going to need some more flat cars. I would like to have a line of WWII vehicles on flat cars.

Gary


----------



## cramden

Nice layout BC. I wasn't aware you posted this. I guess I forget to look at the sticky's at times.


----------



## mopac

*New rolling stock*

Some new to me rolling stock 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Got these in the mail today. Happy with them. In good condition.
Couplers are stiff to open and close. Will soak them in some oil.
They have been is storage for many years.

One 911 C&O gondola
One 804 N&W gondola
Two 928 New Haven flat cars
$25.00 with free priority shipping, so $6.25 each including shipping

Not good pics of them. I needed a couple flats. One of the flats has a brake wheel and seller sent me 2 stakes. Now I need to find my diecast 1/64 farm tractors.


----------



## yd328

The cars look good and that's a great deal. It will look great with the tractor load. 

Gary


----------



## mopac

Thanks. I like the black flats. Most flats I see are gray. Got the couplers working great.
I tried rolling one on track and it did not roll well. Took the wheels out of truck and
there was carpet fuzz wrapped around the axle ends. A little oil and they roll fine now.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I know that this doesn't fit the era of my AF trains but I couldn't pass up buying this. In 1973, I bought one very similar to this 1/64 Scale 73 VW Convertible and it even had air conditioning. I was told that VW had stopped making this model thus the high price. We lived in Fresno California where it gets quite hot in the summer time and ac was a necessity. I had to sell it a few years later when we moved out of the United States to The Federated States of Micronesia.hwell: I still miss it so this is the next best thing.:hah::hah::hah: It still will make a nice S Scale load.


Mopac, I know that you must have a lot of knowledge about Johnny Lightning 1:64 diecasts. I want to take apart this VW but it looks as if the body is press riveted to the chassis. Can I just drill out the connection without doing more damage to the car? I want to paint the interior black along with the top. Suggestions and thanks.:laugh:


----------



## yd328

I just picked up some more rolling stock. I'm a little overloaded on
cabooses now. I was interested in the Gulf and Shell tankers along with the box car. The cabooses have broken corners on each one, they may be used for parts. And one of the Gulf cars did not come in the lot. About $20 for the lot and another $5 for the Gulf Tanker.









Gary


----------



## flyernut

yd328 said:


> I just picked up some more rolling stock. I'm a little overloaded on
> cabooses now. I was interested in the Gulf and Shell tankers along with the box car. The cabooses have broken corners on each one, they may be used for parts. And one of the Gulf cars did not come in the lot. About $20 for the lot and another $5 for the Gulf Tanker.
> 
> View attachment 420857
> 
> 
> Gary


On some of the Gulf tankers the limits/capacities are wrong.. Some say 800,000, and then Gilbert corrected them to say 80,000.. Just saying.. I also see one of the tank cars have a knuckle coupler, should be a link..


----------



## cramden

Not bad for the money. The tank cars look like they would clean up nice, maybe paint the frames and polish the hand rails and they should look real nice. The boxcar is actually a refrigerator car, the door on the side have a "V" shaped locking mechanism and they have molded ice hatches on the top at each end. The more important thing is it's a 923 I.C. when it should be a 623. It would appear that the body,( which came with sintered iron trucks and knuckle couplers,) was changed to the earlier sheet metal trucks with link couplers. They are easily switched. Interesting anyway.


----------



## mopac

The tank cars and the reefer look nice. I am a little heavy in cabooses also. I bought
a 6 car lot of them. I still do not have that many cars, but I do not have any track up so I guess I have plenty of cars for now.


----------



## yd328

flyernut said:


> On some of the Gulf tankers the limits/capacities are wrong.. Some say 800,000, and then Gilbert corrected them to say 80,000.. Just saying.. I also see one of the tank cars have a knuckle coupler, should be a link..


I'll have to check those capacities. You are right on the knuckle conversion. I know have a couple that need some sort of link replacement/repair. Looks like it's time to get some tools.

I figured for the money they were worth a shot. The knuckle coupler one needs the frame repainted and some light rust clean up, but the body is in great shape. The axle covers are gone off of the Shell car, I'll probably use the ones from a caboose.
Interesting information on the refrigerator car.

Thanks 
Gary


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Not really a roster addition but they are there to support the Steamers.
1. Sam the Semifore Man 758a
2. Stockyard and cattle car 629
3. Whistling Billboard K771 (I miss the DCC Sounds as on my N Scale Layout so now I hear choo choo and whistle)


----------



## mopac

Cool stuff Broke!!!


----------



## flyernut

nice!!


----------



## yd328

Nice Broke,
I have those on my wish list, along with a Northern

Gary


----------



## cramden

Nice additions Fred. They all look to be in real good shape. The feet on the cattle look like they were replaced, good, saves you the trouble. Have fun with them, they're all popular accessories to have.


----------



## chevelle454

*Show*

My haul from the Roxana, DE fire department train show this past Saturday

First lot, guy said they were "projects." I had both 283's running in ten minutes. Also came with a 24326 shell tanker, that only needed wheels. One 283 needs the drawbar riveted and a coupler.
Second lot was from my friend Craig at Seaside Hobbies, I always buy something from Craig at this show. 4 cars for $5 each, couldn't pass it up! 645A to go with my 644 crane, 918 gondola w/ canisters, 807 Cookie Box car for my 800 series cars, and a 923 just cause I like it.


----------



## cramden

Nice haul, made the trip well worth it.


----------



## mopac

Nice haul, very nice. Congrats !!!


----------



## yd328

Nice additions to the rail:smilie_daumenpos:

Gary


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Nice! Congrats!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## santafe158

.____


----------



## mopac

I am going to attempt to show what I bought during my buying binge over the last couple of weeks. Train money is depleted. Gone. Got some nice stuff and some ok stuff. I felt I
needed more rolling stock and goodies. I bought 25 items from 10 sellers. Lots of shipping
charges. Better to buy this stuff at train shows to avoid the shipping costs. Not much S stuff at train shows around here. For whatever reason I can only post 2 photos in each post so I don't know how many posts it will take. I won't get it all done tonight so please come back to see what I have added. I have included prices with shipping costs. Showing the prices help people know what someone else paid for this crap. Thanks for looking.

First up is 2 New flyonel cars. Cars came in their new box.
A B&O bay window caboose, lighted, and a B&O gondola
with cannisters. Cars were 26.12 including shipping. They were like 18.00 for both plus shipping.


----------



## cramden

Looks good, I await the rest of the pictures. real good prices for the pair.


----------



## mopac

I bought 2 #568 whistle billboards. Don't ask why I bought 2 with the same picture, that's for my therapist to figure out.
These are both like new in original boxes. 2 different sellers.
They don't even have dust on them. I think they have spent their time in their boxes. I paid too much for them but I wanted nice ones. Nice ones cost more. I paid 74.50 including shipping.
33.00 for one and 20.00 for the other, rest was shipping. I took
both apart and serviced the motors. They run perfect. Plus they feature my 336 northern.


----------



## mopac

Thanks cramden. Some of the stuff was good prices. I try.


----------



## cramden

They're nice and the prices you paid aren't bad at all. All of the 568 plastic housing whistles have the Northern freight set on the billboard. The 561 plastic housing diesel horns are identical except they have the Chief ABA freight set. I'll post a pic tomorrow. They should be quieter running since they're housed in plastic vs. the metal whistles.


----------



## mopac

Here are the 2 jewels of the 25 items. Both are very very nice.
The #945 work caboose has no flaws. 15.80 plus 8.70 shipping.
The #977 action caboose just looks new. Has a rubber conductor
man. Buzzing is not bad. There seems to be electrical arcing 
sound coming from it when pulled by a loco. Need to remove body and see what is going on. Its a beauty. 30.00 plus 10.00 shipping. The little man works perfect.


----------



## mopac

I bought 11 cars from Marty's Trains in New York. 10 are AF
cars and 1 is a flyonel PRR lighted caboose. It is lightly used.
My AF 336 came from Marty's Trains. I got the PRR caboose for my AF 316 PRR K5 locomotive. The AF cars are in fair to good
condition. The AF cars averaged 7.10 each. Not bad. With combined shipping it averaged 1.64 each for shipping. 
The PRR caboose was 19.99 plus 1.64 shipping. In original box.


----------



## mopac

The following 10 cars are from Marty's trains.


----------



## mopac




----------



## mopac

I guess I do like cabooses. 8 of the 25 items are cabooses. No more please.


----------



## mopac

I bought 5 items from one seller. 3AF cars, plasticville fence
panels, 2.00 still in shrink wrap 2.35 shipping. And a lionel
O scale NP boxcar new in box for 11.45. Cheap for a new lionel
boxcar. Not showing the 2 O scale items. The only link coupler car is a very nice 605 stamped steel log car, 9.95 plus 2.35 shipping. Also 2 very nice, barely used gondolas, 8.50 each plus
2.35 each shipping.


----------



## mopac

That is it for now. I still have a 944 crane car coming. Slow shipper. Got the 944 for 15.00.I will show it when it gets here. I should have bought more link coupler cars. I think I have enough knuckle cars. LOL, and plenty of cabooses.


----------



## mopac

I forgot 2 items. I bought 2 lots of track clips from 2 different sellers. Each lot was 24 pieces, so 48 total. 17.50 plus 8.45
shipping. Good deal. Barely over .50 shipped for each. Usually
closer to 1.00 shipped. Here is one lot of 24. I have close to 70 clips now.


----------



## cramden

Nice haul mopac. The prices are real good and some look like they're in excellent condition. The 24626 caboose is one of the few unlighted ones that came with window inserts.


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> I bought 2 #568 whistle billboards. Don't ask why I bought 2 with the same picture, that's for my therapist to figure out.
> These are both like new in original boxes. 2 different sellers.
> They don't even have dust on them. I think they have spent their time in their boxes. I paid too much for them but I wanted nice ones. Nice ones cost more. I paid 74.50 including shipping.
> 33.00 for one and 20.00 for the other, rest was shipping. I took
> both apart and serviced the motors. They run perfect. Plus they feature my 336 northern.
> 
> View attachment 451337


Here's the billboard horn in the same housing.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

I like the yellow cabooses Mopac. I guess I need to start looking.:hah::hah::hah: Nice haul!


----------



## mopac

Nice looking billboard. Does it have a motor also like the steam whistle.


----------



## mopac

Thanks broke. Got some good stuff. Everything is in pretty good condition except
one of the red cabooses. About 1 inch of roof broke off of a corner. Did not see it in picture. I would think it would be hard to repair. I will not run it so it will be for parts.
Couplers and wheels. Maybe use the body for a storage shed on layout.


----------



## mopac

Cramden, the red caboose with window inserts is a 630. lighted. It has retrofitted knuckle coupler.
Split rivet. The caboose with broken roof is24627. Didn't have one of them.

Broke the yellow cabooses are neat. 24626 and 24632.


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> Nice looking billboard. Does it have a motor also like the steam whistle.


I think it uses a similar set up as the Air Chime Whistle but not a motor like the steam whistle. I never had one apart since this is the only one I have and it works.


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> Cramden, the red caboose with window inserts is a 630. lighted. It has retrofitted knuckle coupler.
> Split rivet. The caboose with broken roof is24627. Didn't have one of them.
> 
> Broke the yellow cabooses are neat. 24626 and 24632.


Mopac, I was talking about the 24626 yellow one with clear plastic inserts in the windows but without the white paper diffuser.


----------



## mopac

Cramden, I got you. I didn't know. It does have plastic inserts. I thought you meant the white paper. One yellow caboose goes for big bucks. The number ends with a one.


----------



## mopac

I thought you meant the white paper. My mistake.

The horn billboard is different.


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> I thought you meant the white paper. My mistake.
> 
> The horn billboard is different.


No mistake, I should have been more clear with my comment. What I was commenting about is that it's unusual for unlighted cabooses to have any type of window trim or diffuser in them. The 630 Reading is a later production due to the 3 spring sheet metal trucks. There are so many small differences in like items it makes for some interesting observations.


----------



## mopac

I really need to stay off ebay. At least for awhile. Won an auction for 4 really nice
gondola cars. 10.50 with 9.85 shipping. Might be one step missing. No biggie
to me. As mentioned I needed more link coupler cars. 2 of the 4 cars have link couplers.
1 has knuckle. And 1 car has link on one end and knuckle on other end. I can use it.
What really interested me was one gondola is a 641. Just says American Flyer. Never 
seen one.


----------



## mopac

Finally got my 944 crane car in the mail today. Won and paid 
for it on 5-17-18. Received on 5-29-18. Must have been sent on a slow mule. Very happy with it. graphics on crane boom, crane
cab, and the car are very nice. Seller did disclose the string would need attention. No biggie. I think what is called the counter weight is missing. I saw that in the picture. So no surprise. I am happy with it for 15.00. It seems like it weighs at
least 5 or 6 times what my 5 digit crane weighs. My other crane
has a plastic car. It feels as heavy as a AF 302 loco. It will need a locomotive with pulmor wheels to pull it.
Boom raises and lowers. Hook does not. It will probably stay like this. I don't play with them.









I still have 4 gondolas coming.


----------



## cramden

Nice crane Mopac. and at a great price. The die-cast frame is much heavier than the plastic one. I can remember when they sold for a lot more money. They are easy to re-string and the weight is available at Portlines. There is also a re-stringing guide on Portlines On-Line repair clinics.


----------



## mopac

I will pick up the weight next time I order from Portlines. And maybe a new string. There is a tiny hook on the string. Maybe it is for the weight.


----------



## mopac

They still bring more than 15.00. I just got lucky and no one else bid on it. 15.00 was
opening bid. flyernut offered to sell me a 944. Wanted me to make an offer. I would
not have had the heart to offer 15.00. This one will work. I bet seller was not happy for 
what it went for.The 944 and the 945 look good together. The 945 was cheap also. They
are both very nice.


----------



## cramden

The little hook is at the end of the string after it passes through the hole in the end of the boom, keeps the string from undoing itself on the boom instead of just tying a knot at the end.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> They still bring more than 15.00. I just got lucky and no one else bid on it. 15.00 was
> opening bid. flyernut offered to sell me a 944. Wanted me to make an offer. I would
> not have had the heart to offer 15.00. This one will work. I bet seller was not happy for
> what it went for.The 944 and the 945 look good together. The 945 was cheap also. They
> are both very nice.


I just couldn't do $15 bucks, lol...you stole the crane car, BUT, when you factor in the cost of the weight, the string, and shipping, You're going to have another $25-$30 bucks into it.


----------



## mopac

LOL, not me. It will just stay the way it is if that is the case.

Hey, where you been. Have not seen you on the forum for a few days. 
Was starting to get worried about you.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> LOL, not me. It will just stay the way it is if that is the case.
> 
> Hey, where you been. Have not seen you on the forum for a few days.
> Was starting to get worried about you.


Oh, I'm here,lol..LURKING!!!.. If I don't have anything positive to add, I just don't post. By the way, my estimate was a little high, by about #8 bucks or so.. I took my 39 out to a car show Sat, and when leaving the show, I lost the brakes. I had to drive 10 mile without brakes, but I stopped at my buddie's farm, and did some work on them. I had it on a lift Tuesday, and did some work on the rear-end, and then bled the brakes. Everything seems to be ok..


----------



## mopac

I know how that is to loose all brakes. My master cylinder went out on my '65 GTO.
Had to drive it about 10 miles also. No brakes what so ever. The manual transmission help
a lot to slow it. It was so long ago. I don't remember if I used the emergency brake.
My son had a jeep and the brakes went out. I had to drive it. Left hand on emergency brake release and left foot on emergency brake pedal all the way. Really worked pretty good. The cable for the emergency brake on my explorer
is inop. Better not loose the brakes on it.

Come to think about it, I lost the brakes on my 2007 Taurus on the way to casino about a year or 2 ago. Brake line rusted out and all the fluid was gone. I had new line installed. Mechanic said it was common on fords. I sold fords for 30 years and always drove fords. Done with them. I need to put in 2 window regulators right now. One on the explorer
and one in my sons escape. The explorer has had around 5 regulators replaced. Just shouldn't be. Its another common
problem with fords. Next car will not be a ford. I have replaced the master window switches in both my cars. Different
brands have different problems that are common to that brand.


----------



## mopac

As you probably read I received a 302AC instead of the 293
from an ebay seller. He sent me wrong locomotive. Instead
of sending it back, I have decided to buy and keep it. Its very
nice, runs great and smokes great. I should get my 293 tomorrow. Headlight on 302AC does not work. Should be easy
enough to fix. 302AC will be 25.00 after I get my 293. The 293 plus the 4 cars below was 110.00 plus shipping. The
4 cars should be worth 10.00 a piece so 70.00 for the 293. It should look at least as good as the 302AC.


----------



## mopac

In the auction for the 293 was 4 very nice cars.
625 Shell tank car
633 B&O boxcar

940 Wabash hopper
904 caboose

These cars are next to new. All have knuckle couplers. 3 have been converted from link to knuckle.


----------



## mopac

The 904 caboose has clear plastic inserts in the windows.


----------



## cramden

Nice group Mopac. The 302ac is in nice condition, glad it runs well. The 940 Wabash is odd in that somewhere in its life a sheet metal truck with a link coupler was installed. It should have sintered iron trucks and knuckle couplers. Is the sheet metal truck riveted or screwed on? Interesting, but they all look good. Looking foward to the pics of the 293.


----------



## mopac

cramden, the sheet metal truck on the Wabash has a screw. I think at one time it was a transition car. Knuckle on one end and link on the other. And then link changed to knuckle. Whoever had these probably went all knuckle. The 302AC is link. I don't know if they all came from same place. It is really nice stuff. I think I like knuckle better but I will use whatever. Not a big deal. I may have to make 1 or 2 more transition cars. Or convert some link steamers to knuckle. I have some nice cars with link and some with
knuckle. I think I am happy with amount of rolling stock. I do want at least one depressed flat with the cable spool. Can't think of any thing else I am dying for. Well,
maybe a 3 dome Mobile tank car.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> As you probably read I received a 302AC instead of the 293
> from an ebay seller. He sent me wrong locomotive. Instead
> of sending it back, I have decided to buy and keep it. Its very
> nice, runs great and smokes great. I should get my 293 tomorrow. Headlight on 302AC does not work. Should be easy
> enough to fix. 302AC will be 25.00 after I get my 293. The 293 plus the 4 cars below was 110.00 plus shipping. The
> 4 cars should be worth 10.00 a piece so 70.00 for the 293. It should look at least as good as the 302AC.
> 
> View attachment 458762


One can not get enough of a good thing!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac

A couple pics of "my new to me" 293. Very happy with it. Very nice. Has the coal pusher and rear marker posts. It runs great
and smokes great. Only fault is it has a slight wobble to it. Most
people would never notice it. Watching the wheels as it runs, I
see nothing wrong. Traction tires are a little dirty and that might be the problem. I will clean them first and go from there. Also
in the pics is a new caboose I got in mail today. It is Tuscan and
looks new. Its a lighted 930. I think I have a red 930. It looked nice in the ebay pics so I stepped up a bit. 16.11 plus 5.00 ship.
2nd place bidder bid 16.00. So I won it over 11 cents. I always
bid some odd cents on my bids. I have won many just over the 11 or 13 cents. The caboose has brake wheels on both ends. You
don't see that much.




















Sorry about the shadows on the pics. Wrong time of day.

Headlight is really bright. The brightest headlight I have. Someone may have put a lower voltage bulb in it.
It looks great.


.


----------



## cramden

Very nice looking engine and caboose. Glad the 293 ran and everything works. Now you just need some more freight cars to place between the pair.  Its a sickness that has no cure, except to feed the habit and buy more.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## yd328

Looks like a nice set:smokin:

Gary


----------



## mopac

Thanks guys. Many of you said I would like a 293. You were certainly correct.
I do. I wanted one for almost a year and I finally found one that I liked. So far,
it was worth the wait. I wanted to be more around 55.00 for one, but 70.00 for
this one is ok. Some times I get a little cheap. I like bargains. But not everything 
can be a bargain. LOL, like my northern, I threw cheap out the window.


The 293 does not have a spring on the front pilot assembly. So far the pilot wheels have not
derailed but I am still going to add a spring. I really believe in the spring. My 282 pilot wheels
would not stay on the rails for even one lap. I added a spring and they have not come off even
once.


----------



## mopac

Fed Ex truck came to my house today. Got the AF 48T set from
flyguy55. Royal Blue freight train. Love it. Runs great. Reverse
unit has worked every time. I run my trains more on the slow
side. It will run fast if you want. Smooth steady runner. Nice
surprise, the paint is better than I expected. Cab numbers and
lettering is very good. Very content with it.


----------



## mopac

I am thinking 1948. I read somewhere if tender link coupler has a brass weight
it is 1948 and if it has painted black weight it is 1949. Last year I picked up for
cheap a Lionel/AF B&O lighted bay window. I will use it with my B&O Royal Blue.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

A great addition to your roster Mopac! :thumbsup: Will this fix last two or three days? What is next? Maybe your large AF layout?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac

Only once or twice I have seen Royal Blue passenger cars.

They don't seem to be in abundance. I will be watching.


----------



## mopac

Broke , this makes 3 in the last week or two. I thought I was done.

Need a big layout for sure. Hope to have 4 loops running., 
I have a 4 throttle transformer so why not.
.
Broke, this makes 13 locomotives, LOL, not counting diesels. forgot about them.
10 should have been plenty.

flyernut has about 80 so can't say much to me.


----------



## flyguy55

Uhfortunately Flyer never made a Royal Blue passenger set in S gauge.They did make a Royal Blue passenger set in 3/16 scale but O gauge early 1940s.I have seen where individuals have swapped out trucks to run S gauge.There is a guy in my area that repaints 650 New Havens lettered for Royal Blue.Just a note most people don't realize the 48T and 50t sets were actually low end starter sets for Flyer.A nice looking set nontheless....


Code:


----------



## mopac

Well no wonder the blue passenger cars are so rare.

It will just stay a freight then. I probably saw O scale cars.


----------



## flyernut

flyguy55 said:


> Uhfortunately Flyer never made a Royal Blue passenger set in S gauge.They did make a Royal Blue passenger set in 3/16 scale but O gauge early 1940s.I have seen where individuals have swapped out trucks to run S gauge.There is a guy in my area that repaints 650 New Havens lettered for Royal Blue.Just a note most people don't realize the 48T and 50t sets were actually low end starter sets for Flyer.A nice looking set nontheless....
> 
> 
> Code:


I'm sure you mean Ralph,correct?? He does a fantastic job on those repaints.By the way, nice set.. MOPAC beat me to it,lol.. I actually don't have a Royal Blue, but I've worked on several for members here...


----------



## mopac

Strange AF never made blue S passenger cars. It is really a passenger locomotive.
Very happy with the set. LOL, I did jump on it quickly. Thanks flyguy55.


----------



## flyguy55

Yes flyernut I do mean Ralph.......he is from your neck of the woods but I see him at many train shows......


----------



## flyernut

flyguy55 said:


> Yes flyernut I do mean Ralph.......he is from your neck of the woods but I see him at many train shows......


Yep-per...


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> Strange AF never made blue S passenger cars. It is really a passenger locomotive.
> Very happy with the set. LOL, I did jump on it quickly. Thanks flyguy55.


Nice pick up mopac. Yes, another Gilbert mystery why there are no passenger cars to match. They already had the cars, paint, and stamping or decals to make them but as a leader set probably didn't want to make that investment. But you can with a few 650 series cars and paint. You could label them either American Flyer Lines, New Haven, or even the Royal Blue. Another option is just get 960 Comet Blue striped cars to pull.
They are smooth runners.


----------



## AmFlyer

I would get the B&O passenger cars from AM. The Budd sets are still in stock. The Heavyweights show as sold out but may be available at train shows or internet sales.


----------



## mopac

I went to AM and saw the B&O Heavyweights. Nice cars. They would be great.
5 car set MSRP 329.00. Need a lightly used set for under 200.00. Nothing
on ebay. They will show up somewhere.


----------



## mopac

*New auto for AF trains*

I have wanted this 1/64 auto for the AF trains for a week but
never had enough money on me to buy it. Went to casino
today to spend my "free money" and to get a free brunch. It was 
good and I took 70.00 of their money home. Stopped at Walmart
on way home and got the car. It was 6.00. Its a 1950 Olds
Rocket 88. Not a good pic. Many of our classic cars went to Cuba.
There is and has been an embargo banning new cars to cuba.
They love the old classics and really have done a good job with most of them. The series of cars is Havana Nights. I don't think
the red wheel covers were original but they look good. Cubans
did them. The Olds Rocket 88 was really one of the first muscle
cars.









The pic does not really do the car justice. It is a beautiful replica. Looks great.


.


----------



## cramden

Nice looking car mopac. You can't beat that price for a cool ride either.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Nice car Mopac! Too bad it is only 1/64! I remember them from way back and they we great! My first car was a 51 Ford Custom Coupe. My Dad made me sell it because I couldn't afford the insurance.:thumbsdown: I have missed it since then. I need to start buying diecast and going to the casino!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Vincent

Mopac, you definitely got a bargain on that car.


----------



## chevelle454

My newest addition: set no. 20764, "The Klondike", from 1963.


----------



## cramden

Very nice set chevelle454, looks in great shape. Was it boxed? Enjoy it.


----------



## Vincent

Chevelle, that Great Northern loco is beautiful!

May I ask what kind of track you are using? I'm not familiar with that design.


----------



## flyernut

Vincent said:


> Chevelle, that Great Northern loco is beautiful!
> 
> May I ask what kind of track you are using? I'm not familiar with that design.


It appears to be original Gilbert.


----------



## mopac

Nice diesel set. Does look in great condition. I have never seen the set.


----------



## flyguy55

Those F9s were the dying days of Flyer.They are notorious for broken plastic gears in the driveline.They are probably worst Flyer engine to dissassemble and repair......Been there...Done that....


----------



## AmFlyer

Very nice set. The condition looks perfect.


----------



## dooper

*Additions to my AF items*

I was blessed by an old junior high and high school friend (who happens to be about three hours older than me) who asked me to evaluate his American Flyer trains and accessories. He had a complete 4611 NYC freight set from 1946, stockyard with all cows with original feet( no moths), a semaphore, track, two manual switches with arrows, many buildings, people and animals, a circus flat car with the original load, a 12b working transformer, a working water tower and more. After I loaded it up in my car to return them to him, and after we played 18 holes, he told me to keep it. (He beats my butt on the course as he was on our high school golf team).
He refused any money but did take what I had on me which was three fifty dollar bills. 


The 322 was in pieces, working and complete without screws, and the SIT blows tons of smoke.

And now you know the rest of the story (a satirical reference to the old Bill Stern's radio show

Now, for my question. One of the attached picture shows two different types of track and a switch. What are they? 

The other is the circus flatcar load.
Al


----------



## cramden

Can't tell from the pic without a reference, is it the same gauge as Gilbert or is it H.O. track? It appears that the turnout and the left side track are scale vs. the other on the right. They look like both sections are flex track sections. Sorry I don't know who the manufacturers are, not that familiar with scale or high rail track. I only use original Gilbert track.


----------



## mopac

Very nice score dooper. WOW, that circus flat with original load looks nice. I have seen
just that piece bring 150.00. I have a 12B and you got a Hudson to boot. And all the
goodies you mentioned. I hope to get a working water tower some day. I don't have any
but the track looks like Gargraves track. Good stuff. Congrats on the score.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Awaiting delivery. We will see...


----------



## dooper

Look good Broke. The track in my pic is s-scale.


----------



## mopac

BROKE JOINS THE NORTHERN CLUB !!!

Looks nice Broke. They are an awesome locomotive. Congrats. I am sure you will
be happy. If you can work on a 302, you can work on a northern. All the same
just bigger. My northern has started running very slow in reverse. Probably a wiring problem. Its usually some strands broken on a wire. Take some more pics when you get yours. I knew you would get a northern. Now there will not be much on your
want list. That's a nice feeling.


----------



## mopac

Broke, what road number did you get? On my smaller laptop screen I can not make the number out.

I do see at least the tender rear grab irons are missing. They are very cheap from portlines.

Looks like the road number is 336. Mine is 336.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Broke, what road number did you get? On my smaller laptop screen I can not make the number out.
> 
> I do see at least the tender rear grab irons are missing. They are very cheap from portlines.
> 
> Looks like the road number is 336. Mine is 336.


It is the 336. I have some piano wire and it is quite easy to bend grab irons and such. I probably paid too much but I wanted a Northern. My Greenberg's 1946-2017 says between $170 and $429 for the small motor. It should show tomorrow and we shall see.:laugh:


----------



## mopac

I paid too much for my northern. I paid near 400.00. But the ones for 200.00 I didn't want. So I guess it is what it is. LOL, I keep waiting for that garage sale that I find one for 25.00. I may have paid too much but I got the one I wanted. I really have not seen one I want more. Mine smoked great and ran great out of the box but it needs some attention now. It has quit smoking and runs slow in reverse. Nothing serious. The only disappointment in mine is it does not have pulmor wheels. Most
336 had the pulmor but not all.


----------



## AmFlyer

Back to the track. The turnout looks like a #6. Both the turnout and the track next to it look like code 70 rail. It is really hard to tell without a piece of track with a known rail profile next to it. I have never seen the track on the right, I am guessing code 125 rail. All these items are scale wheels only.


----------



## flyguy55

Good weekend hunting down some Flyer.Picked up set #20320 from 1957 with 21084.This was also offered with the more common 283.Has set box paperwork and several 5 digit car boxes with 3 digit cars.Very complete set....


----------



## cramden

Hey Fred, you've joined the Northern gang. Congrats, hope it's problem free when it arrives. Nice find flyguy55. The 21084 is uncommon and adds decent value to the set. Looks as if it was hardly used.


----------



## Vincent

Flyguy, that's a fantastic-looking set of cars! They're upside-down, but you can't have everything perfect


----------



## mopac

Great score flyguy. Very nice. Man, you really score some nice finds. I know you work at it. You do reap some nice stuff. To me, it seems 90% of the trains are east of the Mississippi river. Like NY, Penn, and the like. Not that many in Missouri. I don't know what the kids in the 50s got for Christmas around here. It wasn't trains. O scale is much bigger in the east also. I got
my 282 when I lived in WV. It might have something to do that real railroads were bigger in the east during the 50s.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Great score flyguy. Very nice. Man, you really score some nice finds. I know you work at it. You do reap some nice stuff. To me, it seems 90% of the trains are east of the Mississippi river. Like NY, Penn, and the like. Not that many in Missouri. I don't know what the kids in the 50s got for Christmas around here. It wasn't trains. O scale is much bigger in the east also. I got
> my 282 when I lived in WV. It might have something to do that real railroads were bigger in the east during the 50s.


I agree with Mopac Flyguy! 
Mopac, you should try living in Utah. You may know the old saying. "Eat, Drink and Be Merry, for tomorrow you may be in Utah!". That applies even to model trains, although there are some very fine layouts here! . I went to the largest train show this year and only one vendor had American Flyer but he sold it ten minutes after the show opened. I see what the Eastern guys find and it almost makes me want to move.:laugh::laugh::laugh: But I am a westerner even though I went to high school in Vermont. Here I say and here I'll die.:hah::hah::hah:


----------



## flyguy55

Geography plays a very big part in most hobbies as far as accessibility is concerned.The funny part is i have a tough time selling Flyer in my general area Western New York.However when I do shows in Ohio or Pa. it is just the opposite....Flyer sells there.In my area HO and O gauge are the toy trains of choice.My childhood set was Flyer and I stayed with my roots....


----------



## flyernut

I've added a nice 302AC, plus track,power clip-on, and a original bottle of blue track cleaning fluid for $30 dollars. I also added a very nice 290 for $19 dollars. Both are torn apart in plastic tubs, awaiting a rainy day... I haven't been on here in awhile, been busy with car shows,etc. My wife's 2012 Malibu transmission crapped the bed, we had a new bathroom put in, I contracted with a tree company to get rid of 2 white birches, and last night my 4x4 won't go into 2 wheel drive from 4 wheel drive. I also bought the lot next door to us as my neighbor is selling his house, and I don't want any close neighbors,lol, except for the ones I have now. Talk about a expensive last 2 months, and it's still costing me,lol!!.. As far as the car shows, 4 shows and 2 nice trophies...Forget to add, I also got 3 nice freight cars with that 302AC set..And now I found out the transfer case is shot, u-joints are shot, brake line burst, and e-brake cable broke...


----------



## mopac

Won't be much more car shows this year. Leaves are all ready starting to fall here.
Seems early, but they are falling. Nothing new here in trains.


----------



## Old feller

*Last Purchase*

I have been watching this thread for some time. Never thought that what I have purchased would be of much interest. But I think it might be fun to share my "last" purchase meaning: last AF purchase! ( I have too much, spent too much, need to get rid of, no more AF purchases) Or; The last purchase as the most recent failure to say no to an AF Craigslisting.
Any how, the picture not too great, but what you see is in pretty good shape, probably VG or better, with boxes and wrappers for most.

I just went through 45+ steam locomotives and found 12 I am going to sell. I have been using Clist, and eBay. I plan on trying the buy / sell part of the forum and see how that goes.

Like flyernut I have a larger piece of rolling stock that competes with train time.
A 1951 John Deere MC. I just got it running, grease and lube next, just like the trains.


----------



## Vincent

Oldfeller, that green and white diesel looks pretty sharp. Could you post a better picture of it.


----------



## Old feller

*474 pic*

Most of the books I have only list this loco as a pair of A and A units, but the owner said he never had the 475.

btw I just noticed your location. Close friends are visiting their family home near La Piedad, MX.


----------



## mopac

Alco diesel looks very nice. Love the passenger cars.

Show anything S scale. We love it all.


----------



## flyernut

oldfeller said:


> I have been watching this thread for some time. Never thought that what I have purchased would be of much interest. But I think it might be fun to share my "last" purchase meaning: last AF purchase! ( I have too much, spent too much, need to get rid of, no more AF purchases) Or; The last purchase as the most recent failure to say no to an AF Craigslisting.
> Any how, the picture not too great, but what you see is in pretty good shape, probably VG or better, with boxes and wrappers for most.
> 
> I just went through 45+ steam locomotives and found 12 I am going to sell. I have been using Clist, and eBay. I plan on trying the buy / sell part of the forum and see how that goes.
> 
> Like flyernut I have a larger piece of rolling stock that competes with train time.
> A 1951 John Deere MC. I just got it running, grease and lube next, just like the trains.


Nice score.. That Rocket engine/set is starting to get scarce.. If you're on facebook, try using "market-place" for selling/buying.


----------



## flyguy55

oldfeller I sell on a number of different venues.Train shows flea markets Craigslist ebay and this Forum.Craigslist is nice for convenience it is local they see it....they like it...they buy it...they take it home.Trouble is scammers or non-educated train people.They think Flyer is HO because it is two rail.They ask if is compatible with Lionel.They say they will show up an d don't.This Forum is good no commissions but you still have to wrap n pack n ship the item which can be a hassle.Also the number of potential buyers is limited here and if they are dedicated hobbyists they probably already have what you are selling.I hate ebay but it works.The commissions can be over 15% but your buying audience is in the thousands.I am here to tell you it works but you need to know everything on ebay favors the buyer not the seller.Try a few different avenues to sell just beware prices are on the downswing in all toy trains.The last try show i did one seller had two rebuilt working ZW transformers for $95 each.He took both home.I remember they would fetch $200 and up several years ago.If you are not greedy and realize you probably will not get what you originally paid you should do fine...Best of luck....


----------



## flyguy55

There are about four different Rocket passenger sets.All the cataloged ones have double A-A .Some are chrome.Some are satin.One set has 3 vista domes.There are green stripe cars and all chrome cars with no stripe.There was an uncatatoged set with only a powered A unit and four green stripe passenger cars in satin silver.It came with a diesel billboard horn....FYI


----------



## Vincent

Well, whatever it is Oldfeller that diesel engine is a beauty!


----------



## Old feller

I just looked in a glass case where I have some of the first locos I purchased years ago, and lo and behold there sits a 475. Now I have a matching pair, cool!

Thanks guys for the info and kudos.


----------



## mopac

Guys, I know this is S forum, but I want to show my friends here a new O scale engine I got a week or two ago. She is a beauty
and very big. It is a MTH premier series. Which is their scale series. Its about 29 inches long counting the tender. It is a N&W
#611 which ran till a few years ago and is on display at a Virginia museum. Awesome locomotive. New in 1997 but never ran. This
baby is new. Very good sound system. Fan driven smoke unit.
Cost was less than I paid for my northern. Found a real deal on it. In 1997 MSRP was 999.00 Paid 300.00 with free shipping. She is a beauty.


----------



## Vincent

Mopac, that's a great loco at a great price.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Guys, I know this is S forum, but I want to show my friends here a new O scale engine I got a week or two ago. She is a beauty
> and very big. It is a MTH premier series. Which is their scale series. Its about 29 inches long counting the tender. It is a N&W
> #611 which ran till a few years ago and is on display at a Virginia museum. Awesome locomotive. New in 1997 but never ran. This
> baby is new. Very good sound system. Fan driven smoke unit.
> Cost was less than I paid for my northern. Found a real deal on it. In 1997 MSRP was 999.00 Paid 300.00 with free shipping. She is a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 468384


Mopac, That is beautiful! Too bad it is not S Scale.


----------



## chrisallen21

First train show of the season around my area. Wife told me I couldn't buy any rolling stock but I am a sucker for passenger cars. Picked these three up for $50 CDN total. A little dirty but a bath and a little rewiring should bring them back to their former self.








Been looking to add some layout items and found this trestle. It is a MARX trestle but has original paint and should look nice when I get around to a layout. Paid $30 CDN which wasn't spectacular but not bad.








My final purchase was a talking station ($40 CDN). Vendor said of course that it works (we'll see) and it does come with the record. Even if it doesn't play, still another nice additional to the layout plans.


----------



## mopac

WOW!!! You scored some nice stuff. I don't have any AF passenger cars but I want some.

Nice bridge and station. There was a big train show about 5 miles from me. I wanted to go. and forgot about it and missed it. I have gone to it many years and always came home with neat goodies.


----------



## Vincent

Chrisallen, I like your passenger cars, but that trestle is fantastic! I've been looking for something like that, and the few tiny plastic ones I can find cost much more that the $30 Canadian ($22.88 US) that you paid.

And I agree that even if the building doesn't work, you got your money's worth.


----------



## mopac

*My new to me 332AC*


----------



## mopac




----------



## mopac

I wanted to take pics outside with better light, but it rained all day yesterday,
suppose to rain all day today and tomorrow. So that left the basement LOL.
I have been running the new loco this morning. Very happy with it. As you can see in the pics it would have been hard for me to have found a better 332AC.


----------



## Vincent

Mopac, that's a beautiful train, but the part I like best is that Lionel transformer you have.

My dad had one of those in our train set back around 1960, and it was a fantastic device.


----------



## mopac

Thanks Vincent. I bought the transformer off ebay almost 2 years ago. No regrets.

I installed new rollers, cleaned the coil, and upgraded the diodes for horn blowing. It already had a modern circuit breaker installed.
It blows quicker than the original breaker.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Looks great Mopac! :thumbsup: But you really need a layout! Maybe just a 4x8 that could be stored leaning against the wall or hanging fro the ceiling on lines and pulleys!:laugh:


----------



## mopac

Thanks Broke, you are correct. I need a layout.


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> Thanks Broke, you are correct. I need a layout.


That's a fine looking Northern. Broke is right. You need to get that off the concrete floor and on a layout of some kind. Look for a used ping pong table. My son saw one being tossed out years ago and we piled it on the car and used it for years. Anyway' it looks to be in great condition, enjoy running it.


----------



## mopac

Cramden, it is a really nice original flyer. Looks like it just came out of the paint shop
but is original paint. No rust or corrosion. Proud to own it. Right now it is the star of
my collection.


----------



## dooper

*629 open slat Missouri Pacific boxcar*

I recently bought this 629 open slat boxcar . It has a metal base and 1948 brass weighted link couplers I did not know they made any like this. Or did someone attach the body to the metal base? It is not warped like all the other open slat boxcars I have seen.


----------



## AmFlyer

Dooper, no idea what you have there. In theory there should not be brass weight couplers on a sheet metal frame and there should not be a sheet metal frame under an open slat 629. Unreported variation? If so what year was it made? All original sheet metal frames should have black coupler weights.


----------



## cramden

Dooper, what you have appears to be a 48 open slat 629. It's not a sheet metal base but it's a die cast base. The stirrups at the corners only came on a die cast base. I think there was some confusion when you said a metal base. A pic of the bottom would have made identifying it easier. Yours is a known variation but not as common as the solid slat 629. If you come across a 929 knuckle coupler version with open slats(1956) buy it if possible. That's the scarce one. Good find and looks to be in great shape. The switch to a die cast base on early cars was one of Gilbert's first responses to the warping plastic on early production cars.


----------



## AmFlyer

Cramden, your eyes were sharper than mine. Taking a 3rd look at the pictures I see it is a 1948 open slat die cast base The steps are present at the corners and the slatted effect on the floor is visible through the open door. These are relatively common.


----------



## cramden

I don't know if my eyesight is any better but I've come across lots of cars that the bases have been swapped out. I have seen die cast bases on cars that weren't made until 52-53 which only came with sheet metal bases. Also New Haven cars that should have plastic bases but had been changed to die cast. A lot of time has passed and who knows how many people have had these cars or engines and things altered for whatever reason.


----------



## dooper

Thank you both for the information. Sorry, I should have said die cast base and included a picture.
Al


----------



## dooper

Okay, I have thought about this for a while. I do go on E-Bay almost every evening to see what is for sale and how much. I have never seen one of these 629"s with open slats that is not warped. Does anyone on this site own one of these?
Al


----------



## cramden

dooper said:


> Okay, I have thought about this for a while. I do go on E-Bay almost every evening to see what is for sale and how much. I have never seen one of these 629"s with open slats that is not warped. Does anyone on this site own one of these?
> Al


I don't for that very reason, can't get myself to buy any early linkers that warped because of the early plastic used in the manufacturing. I have seen cars that are so warped the trucks won't sit on the rails straight. Too many other Flyer's that I don't have that are straight that I'd rather spend my money on.


----------



## mopac

Nice 629 dooper. I don't have one warped or straight. And I am a Mo-Pac fan.
Many of them are warped.


----------



## flyernut

cramden said:


> I don't know if my eyesight is any better but I've come across lots of cars that the bases have been swapped out. I have seen die cast bases on cars that weren't made until 52-53 which only came with sheet metal bases. Also New Haven cars that should have plastic bases but had been changed to die cast. A lot of time has passed and who knows how many people have had these cars or engines and things altered for whatever reason.


Early New Haven passenger cars did have a die-cast frame, later ones a sheet metal one, I have both versions...


----------



## dooper

*customized flat car with derrick*

I found this in e-Bay. Someone took a 49009 Flyonel, repainted it and added the elephant. Thought it would good with my circus train,


----------



## mopac

Cool elephant crane and car.


----------



## flyernut

No pictures but here's what I've picked up lately.. 300 engine...300AC engine... 302AC engine...312 tender...2 642 boxcars....2 630 lighted cabooses...Silver Streak engine.....2 Silver Streak coaches that I'm installing original Gilbert lighting in... a beautiful REA express railcar in red...some were in lots, others I bought singly.


----------



## MPMW

December was a pricey month for me. I had previously only picked up a couple AF cyl hoppers years ago for my shelf because I found them cheap and interesting. This fall I started feeling the itch to get some more so I now added 11 BN silvers that will be repainted to Canadian deco. I also picked up 10 AF cdn deco'd cars and a non powered AF SD70ACe to repaint into a CN.


----------



## mopac

pics when you can. You too flyernut.


----------



## Vincent

MPMC, not only is Canadian National one of the largest railroads in the United States, but they do have a tendency to put the best paint jobs on their rolling stock.


----------



## flyernut

300AC...I went through this loco, runs great, e-unit work great...2 655 Silver Streak coaches..I put orignal Gilbert lighting in both of these...Beautiful 651 REA car.. this one came today, a nice piece.


----------



## flyernut

more pix


----------



## cramden

Nice cars, the coaches look to be the 1953 chrome variations. Did you have lighted frames or did you install parts to make them lighted?


----------



## Vincent

Flyernut, that 300 AC locomotive is a beautiful design that I have never seen before. Do you know what type of loco it is?


----------



## flyernut

cramden said:


> Nice cars, the coaches look to be the 1953 chrome variations. Did you have lighted frames or did you install parts to make them lighted?


The chassis already had the insulated bushing on one end, all I did was add pick-up wheels, a original socket, and some wiring..and a bulb.


----------



## flyernut

Vincent said:


> Flyernut, that 300 AC locomotive is a beautiful design that I have never seen before. Do you know what type of loco it is?


It's a Atlantic, production dates are around 1950-51.


----------



## mopac

Nice additions flyernut. I still do not have any old AF passenger cars. Man, that 651 looks
nice.


----------



## cramden

flyernut said:


> The chassis already had the insulated bushing on one end, all I did was add pick-up wheels, a original socket, and some wiring..and a bulb.


Duh! Thanks for reminding me that the frames were already set up for lights, I had forgot about that.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Nice additions flyernut. I still do not have any old AF passenger cars. Man, that 651 looks
> nice.


It is!! That's the only reason I bought it.


----------



## Vincent

flyernut said:


> It's a Atlantic, production dates are around 1950-51.


Can you give me a link to that type of locomotive?


----------



## flyernut

Vincent said:


> Can you give me a link to that type of locomotive?


I can't give you a link buddy as I'm not that smart, but I can supply some info for you..
production dates are 1946,47,52.
1. Tender says Reading with indented side,1946..$85
2. Tender say Reading, with flat tender sides,1946,47..$$85
3. Pre-production proto-type with smoke in boiler,1947..no engine has been sold or bought, extremely rare,.. value?
4. Many other variations, tender reading American Flyer Lines or just American Flyer..1947-52...common..$65... The prices shown are "guides" ONLY!..Hope this helps.


----------



## cramden

Vincent said:


> Can you give me a link to that type of locomotive?


Here's a picture of one. Google Wooten firebox for more info. http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/rdg353s.jpg


----------



## flyernut

cramden said:


> Here's a picture of one. Google Wooten firebox for more info. http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/rdg353s.jpg


Nice!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just a quick something I grabbed because the price was right and it was a PRR model. I don't happen to have an RS-3, so I figured I needed one. $50, but it had a bad board. Since I have some old 5V boards that I've revived, I popped one in and away she went.


----------



## flyernut

My cousin down in Freeland PA gave me this one years ago.. A slow-poke to be sure but still a nice engine. I believe it's a Williams.


----------



## Vincent

I noticed that the two diesels in the previous photos have different windows, and the Lehigh Valley has only one horn. Are these variations of the same diesel?


----------



## flyernut

Vincent said:


> I noticed that the two diesels in the previous photos have different windows, and the Lehigh Valley has only one horn. Are these variations of the same diesel?


Different manufacturers?


----------



## AmFlyer

Here are 3 pictures of some of the new Lionel S gauge cars I received over the holidays. The paint and graphics on these are far better than prior production.


----------



## AmFlyer

I apologize for the poor depth of field in those pictures. The lighting on the layout was not adequate. Here are some of those cars in better light. I also included an SHS car I just received. The separately applied details and needle point axles make for a much better car but the Lionel graphics are now about equal. Note the two Lackawanna cars have different road numbers. Lionel now offers the cars in a selection of numbers, all 5 of the Erie hoppers have different numbers.


----------



## flyernut

Those are NICE cars!!! I'm stuck on the brown-painted 642 cars from Gilbert. I think I have 14,356 of them,lol..(just kidding). But I did buy 4 more the past few days.. I had the brown-painted version as a kid (1958 or so), and there's a special place in my heart for them....


----------



## cramden

Nice group of cars. It's really no comparison to the Gilbert cars as far as the graphics. I wish the space was available for me to display some, but already have too much packed away.


----------



## Vincent

Nice-looking cars, Tom, and beautiful pictures.


----------



## Vincent

And what, pray tell is the PMcK&Y Railroad?

The Pittsburgh, McKeesport & Youghiogheny Railroad (No, I did not make that last one up) is not one of America's great railroads.


Its 116 miles of main track, along with sidetracks, is entirely within the state of Pennsylvania. It is part of a three-railroad system completely controlled by another railroad, which is part of the New York Central System. The PMcK&Y RR has never been independent, and it does not appear to have ever had its own diesels.


The Youghiogheny River flows north from Maryland into Pennsylvania, where it breaks up into tributaries. The Lenape Indian word "Youghiogheny" means "a stream flowing in a contrary direction."


----------



## Vincent

Continued from above.

I was surprised to learn that after New York Central merged into Penn Central, which merged into Conrail, Conrail re-established it to run some of the former NYC lines. This second NYC was eventually merged into CSX.


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks,Vincent. I am from Pittsburgh and did not know about the history of that line.


----------



## AmFlyer

Cramden, I have quite a few Gilbert cars on my layout, both link and knuckle. My weakness was the 613 and brown 633's. I bought every E or better one I could find. Checking my inventory list I seem to have 8 fewer than Flyernut!


----------



## cramden

I have noticed the Gilbert cars when you have posted pictures. If I had to pick a favorite it would be the 947 N.P.(still have it from my childhood.) Are you a variation collector with the 633's? I'm looking at a 613 on auction but the 2 spring trucks and thick shank couplers shouldn't be on this car. I thought this was a 1953 production. Maybe I'm wrong. I think flyernut has forgotten about more trains that he has than I own.


----------



## AmFlyer

I have a selection of both 647's and 947's. There are 2 647's on the layout. I think I have at least one of every 633 boxcar variation. I never purchased a reefer variation. I have some 613's with 2 spring trucks, most are the 3 spring style. All the couplers are thick shank, black weight.


----------



## mopac

I have a few lionel/AF cars. I like them. I pick them up when I can get them for around $15.00 new in box. I am like cramden, some of my favorite Gilbert cars are 647 and 947 NP cars. I think I have 2 of each.


----------



## mopac

We got hammered by snow. I have a good 10 inches with 2 to 4 more coming by noon today. We don't get a lot of snow here in St Louis. An average snow for us is 2 to 4 inches maybe 3 times a year. I think St Louis has the worst drivers in the world. Most are idiots.It is usually a 15 to 20 minute drive to the casino. It took me 3 hours yesterday to get home. I was happy with my ford Taurus, it did great. Other people weren't so lucky. I never seen so many cars slid off the side of the roads. These people can't drive in the rain so snow is a problem. Many of the hiways around here were shut down and many are still shut. I guess I have to shovel snow today. I have a 120 foot drive so a lot of shoveling. And of coarse I have a big mound where my drive meets the road. The plow trucks did it. Not going ANYWHERE today.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> We got hammered by snow. I have a good 10 inches with 2 to 4 more coming by noon today. We don't get a lot of snow here in St Louis. An average snow for us is 2 to 4 inches maybe 3 times a year. I think St Louis has the worst drivers in the world. Most are idiots.It is usually a 15 to 20 minute drive to the casino. It took me 3 hours yesterday to get home. I was happy with my ford Taurus, it did great. Other people weren't so lucky. I never seen so many cars slid off the side of the roads. These people can't drive in the rain so snow is a problem. Many of the hiways around here were shut down and many are still shut. I guess I have to shovel snow today. I have a 120 foot drive so a lot of shoveling. And of coarse I have a big mound where my drive meets the road. The plow trucks did it. Not going ANYWHERE today.


We've been lucky with snow so far. It's not unusual to measure snowfall here in feet, not inches..We have a new Nissan Rouge with AWD, my son has a 4x4 Silverado, I have a 4x4 Silverado, a big snowblower, and a new 4x4 Polaris 4x4 with a plow and winch.. Did I mention 2 generators also??


----------



## AmFlyer

I sure do not miss that winter weather. We got some rain overnight, snow in the mountains above 5,000 feet. Good for the local ski resorts. The ocean is calm this morning, no surfers out yet on the small breaks.
Here is another car I just received. Since I am modeling western PA I am selectively adding PRR and connecting road equipment.


----------



## mopac

I am sure you get a lot of snow in New York. It shuts this place down. I used to live
in the upper peninsula of Michigan. We got snow there. We were 80 miles south of Canada. We went on a Christmas vacation, we lived in a 2 story house, when we got back the snow was up to the 2nd story windows. Had to dig in. I think, or at least it seems, we
had snow 9 months of the year.

Nice car Tom, I like that one. I picked up a PRR flyonel caboose for my 312 steamer.


----------



## AmFlyer

Yesterday I was considering purchase of 2 AM B&O Timesaver boxcars (different road numbers.) I then remembered I had an original Gilbert 980 somewhere in my collection so I did not buy them. Today we have been storing all the Christmas decorations so I was up in the attic completing that task. While there I looked into one of the crates on the top of a stack and found these 3 cars among a lot of others. We can put these in the category of newly found rather than newly purchased. Looking at my inventory it appears I have 2 980’s. These 3 are going on the layout today. I checked the gauge and out of the 12 axles only 2 were correct, the other 10 were too narrow.
Here they are.


----------



## DennyM

Picked up a Goodyear tire truck from Menards.


----------



## mopac

Really nice cars Tom. They look great. I like all three.

Nice truck Denny. I have a few Menards vehicles. Does that one have lights?
I would imagine Menards will put their display buildings on sale soon. Maybe after
the current 11% off sale is over. They have a bunch at my store.


----------



## DennyM

mopac said:


> Really nice cars Tom. They look great. I like all three.
> 
> Nice truck Denny. I have a few Menards vehicles. Does that one have lights?
> I would imagine Menards will put their display buildings on sale soon. Maybe after
> the current 11% off sale is over. They have a bunch at my store.


No it doesn't have lights. I looked for some 'plug n play', but there weren't any on the shelf. I can't remember if any of the buildings were on sale yet. The HO buildings are as nice as the O scale buildings.


----------



## cramden

AmFlyer said:


> Yesterday I was considering purchase of 2 AM B&O Timesaver boxcars (different road numbers.) I then remembered I had an original Gilbert 980 somewhere in my collection so I did not buy them. Today we have been storing all the Christmas decorations so I was up in the attic completing that task. While there I looked into one of the crates on the top of a stack and found these 3 cars among a lot of others. We can put these in the category of newly found rather than newly purchased. Looking at my inventory it appears I have 2 980’s. These 3 are going on the layout today. I checked the gauge and out of the 12 axles only 2 were correct, the other 10 were too narrow.
> Here they are.
> 
> View attachment 480674
> 
> 
> View attachment 480676
> 
> 
> View attachment 480678


Very nice group of cars Tom. I'd put them on the layout too. I have the first two but the 24065 has so far eluded me, it's harder to find a KC version in great condition and I don't buy Pikemaster versions of anything.


----------



## yd328

I just added this 312 to corral, from a train show. Its in decent shape but not the runner as represented by the seller. I have parts order from the train tender to get it in order.








Gary


----------



## mopac

Congrats on the 312. Nice. I really like the K5 locomotives. I have a 312 that needs a wheel or at least a square stud on the wheel replaced. Hope to get it running someday.
I have bought a Flyonel PRR caboose for it. I like to match caboose with the locomotive.
Same railroad.


----------



## cramden

Nice looking 312 Gary, looks like it's a 48 K-5. The paint looks good, it should clean up nice. Let us know how you make out with the repairs. Always liked the separate trailing truck K-5's.


----------



## flyernut

yd328 said:


> I just added this 312 to corral, from a train show. Its in decent shape but not the runner as represented by the seller. I have parts order from the train tender to get it in order.
> View attachment 483902
> 
> 
> Gary


One of my favorites. I think I have 7 of them, who knows??


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Congrats on the 312. Nice. I really like the K5 locomotives. I have a 312 that needs a wheel or at least a square stud on the wheel replaced. Hope to get it running someday.
> I have bought a Flyonel PRR caboose for it. I like to match caboose with the locomotive.
> Same railroad.


I have that part, NOS.. You know the engine will need to be quartered,correct?? You know where to send it.. I'm running out of quick turn around for repairs.. I'm going to add to my barn so I can get stuff stored, and I fired up my 2 cars in the garage today. My 39 chevy has lost it's brakes, so that's another job....


----------



## flyernut

This came in the mail today, MP Vista Dome, un-run, everything works.


----------



## cramden

Nice addition flyernut. You have quite the stable of M.P. cars already I.I.R.C. That train keeps getting longer and longer.


----------



## yd328

mopac said:


> Congrats on the 312. Nice. I really like the K5 locomotives. I have a 312 that needs a wheel or at least a square stud on the wheel replaced. Hope to get it running someday.
> I have bought a Flyonel PRR caboose for it. I like to match caboose with the locomotive.
> Same railroad.


This one needs 2 wheels, one insulator is cracked and the other is loose on the insulator. I have those on the way along with a set of fingers for the eunit. 

Gary


----------



## yd328

flyernut said:


> One of my favorites. I think I have 7 of them, who knows??


I saw one at a local store a couple of months ago and wanted one.
The show was coming up so I waited to grab one along with a 332 Northern. No luck on the 332.

Gary


----------



## flyernut

yd328 said:


> This one needs 2 wheels, one insulator is cracked and the other is loose on the insulator. I have those on the way along with a set of fingers for the eunit.
> 
> Gary


Remember, if you're buying new insulators, you'll have to sand the inside of them to make them fit properly..If you don't sand them, they will split!.They're a VERY tight fit.


----------



## flyernut

cramden said:


> Nice addition flyernut. You have quite the stable of M.P. cars already I.I.R.C. That train keeps getting longer and longer.


Yep, I highly doubt the engine will pull them all. Just have to be careful.. I love loooong passenger trains!!. I have a K-5 in O gauge with 8 cars, a PA ABBBA Denver and Rio Grande set with 10 cars, both from MTH, a K-Line FA ABA NYC set with 8 cars, and a post war Santa Fe ABBA set from Lionel with 8 cars that's over 10 feet long or longer, not to mention all the flyer 600 aluminum cars, my 900 plastic chrome cars, and the 600 red and green cars!!


----------



## yd328

flyernut said:


> Remember, if you're buying new insulators, you'll have to sand the inside of them to make them fit properly..If you don't sand them, they will split!.They're a VERY tight fit.


I have a couple wheels on the way. I wanted to avoid that.
I think I have to start building a small parts inventory for these.

Gary


----------



## chrisallen21

*Not a new pickup but I think we can all relate...*


----------



## flyernut

chrisallen21 said:


> View attachment 487078


Don't you know it!! Hey, how are those diesels running for you?


----------



## mopac

flyernut, you might have to acquire another powered A unit, maybe 2 more, that should
do it. Now we are talking a long train. 5 engines and 9 or 10 cars. What a sight. Might as
well get another B unit with railsounds. All those engines, you need more sound. Oh, and
add on to your layout. LOL. That would be the coolest Mopac train in the S world. I like the
Mopac trains also. Mine is kinda long also. 2 A units. B unit with railsounds, and 8 or 9 cars.
I have picked up some extras also. We are going to need more power.


----------



## chrisallen21

Very nicely sir! You did a great repair job as usual.


----------



## dc57

flyernut said:


> This came in the mail today, MP Vista Dome, un-run, everything works.
> View attachment 483980


Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mopac

Got a "new to me" 326 Hudson. I have a 322 and wanted a 326.
Super fast shipping. Bought on Monday and received on wedsday.
Great packing. Got some pics.


----------



## mopac

Rear tender step is bent outward but will be leaving it alone.


----------



## mopac

Both cab numbers are very strong. I like that.
Boiler paint is fantastic. Very nice. I like that.


----------



## AmFlyer

Looks good!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

I am envious! Looks good.


----------



## dooper

Very very nice.


----------



## Jwh2000

Looking good!


----------



## mopac

Thanks guys. I paid the load for it but it is nice.


----------



## yd328

Just added my first Northern, a 332. It's not running but mostly all there. It will get the usual brushes,springs, armature clean up, fingers and drum. Looking forward to getting it moving again.








Gary


----------



## mopac

She looks pretty nice to me. One of my last purchases was a 332AC small motor.
Congrats on first Northern. I have 2 a 336 and the 332AC. Might pick up a K335 some day.
You will like a Northern. They are cool. I would like to get 24 pieces of K-Line 27" curves
for my Northerns. They run ok on the 20" AF track but you can tell they would like a little
wider curve.


----------



## AmFlyer

Great addition! That is not just any 332 but a 1951 332AC. Those are not as easy to find as other Northerns.
Mopac, just info, all 332AC's are small motor. The large motor did not appear until after traction tires, PulMor, were added to the knuckle coupler engines.


----------



## mopac

I figured 332ACs only came with small motor. Never seen any different. I have 2 Northerns and neither one has pulmor traction tires. Some 336 had them and some didn't. My 336 has large motor. Maybe the only way they came.
The pulmor wheels make a big difference in number of cars that can be pulled. Maybe
some day I will try to put pulmor on all my engines. That would be nice. The 326 Hudson I just bought has pulmor and they are in good condition.


----------



## yd328

Thanks for the info. I have been looking at the ac models. I bought it knowing it doesn’t run, trying to keep the price down. It try’s to go but just try’s to creep along

Gary


----------



## mopac

Maybe grease has hardened. Use alcohol on axles and gears. If it tries to run it won't take much to get her going. flyernut had gummed up smoke fluid keep one from running.


----------



## flyernut

I have 3 Northerns; a 332AC, a K335, and a 336... The 332AC came with a air chime unit, and I removed it. The K335 is one that I had as akid, and the 336 is a large motor. All of course run, light, and smoke great. And I have all the cars for 3 complete sets. That's a nice Northern you have, you'll love it.


----------



## mopac

*Got a package in the mailbox today!!!*

Received a 1948 302 I bought from flyernut. I have a soft spot for these 48 302s. I have 2 of them now. LOL, my other one came from flyernut. Its a 4 part metal body and they have some added moving parts on the side rods. .Eccentric linkage I think they call it. You can really tell flyernut went through this one. The tender wheels are shined up, he either put new journals or shined up the old ones, motor looks brand new, wire hand rails have been cleaned and shined. He had to put a new headlight in it, and
it has his world famous new harness from tender to engine. Very happy with it. Boiler and tender paint in great shape. A few paint scrapes on the steam chest but I don't think any of these don't. No rust on tender body or frame. Thanks flyernut.
Super happy with this puppy. Here is some pics. 




















This thing is older than me. I was born in 1950.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Received a 1948 302 I bought from flyernut. I have a soft spot for these 48 302s. I have 2 of them now. LOL, my other one came from flyernut. Its a 4 part metal body and they have some added moving parts on the side rods. .Eccentric linkage I think they call it. You can really tell flyernut went through this one. The tender wheels are shined up, he either put new journals or shined up the old ones, motor looks brand new, wire hand rails have been cleaned and shined. He had to put a new headlight in it, and
> it has his world famous new harness from tender to engine. Very happy with it. Boiler and tender paint in great shape. A few paint scrapes on the steam chest but I don't think any of these don't. No rust on tender body or frame. Thanks flyernut.
> Super happy with this puppy. Here is some pics.
> 
> View attachment 501176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 501178
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is older than me. I was born in 1950.


Glad you like it buddy, it runs better than it looks too!! Now we both know about the smoke unit pooping out but you said that was ok..I love those 302's also, something about the side rods and linkages that stirs my loins,lol!.. I have many of those examples, and I have the brother to that one sitting on my desk. That smoke unit pooped out too soon after I got it re-built and running. I guess the unit just couldn't take all that fast throttle,lol..


----------



## flyernut

If I have the extra time, I usually take off the nickel plated journals and polish them. This one I polished them on the truck. And it's also older than me, I was born in 1950 as well.


----------



## mopac

Very obvious you really went through this one. And see I notice this stuff. Will try and set some track up on the floor and give her a run today. Got too much to do today to work on smoke unit but hoping to get to it on sunday. I want to run my new Hudson also. Your money was mailed Friday. Thanks for a great deal on a great locomotive. Yes I knew the smoke unit pooped out. I have extra resistors and 10 feet of new wick. I really like my new 302. Paint was better than I expected. She is a beauty. Good job on it. Thanks. I will get a video of it running and smoking after I rebuild smoke unit. I also have a few of the insulating boxes that go in smoke unit. So no problem with her not smoking.


----------



## yd328

Nice 302, I should probably add one of those to the roster. I have a 312, 322 and now the 332.

Gary


----------



## 93firebird

Added this just yesterday. It's a local scenic railtoad my family and I enjoy.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 93firebird

Sorry didn't see this was an S gauge post

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shaker281

Now that i have 3 running engines and have cleaned most track and accessories, I decided to pick up a few new accessories to match my late 1940's freight theme. This is the first, w/ nice original box and instruction sheet too.


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice. Just curious, what style and color button came with it?


----------



## shaker281

AmFlyer said:


> Nice. Just curious, what style and color button came with it?


No button came with it, unfortunately. But it is fully functional, light and spigot. I believe it should be a black plastic w/ red push button, labelled "American Flyer Water Tank". That is what I've seen with other similar items. Though I saw one with the older metal button too, and that is what I am using presently.


----------



## AmFlyer

The 596 was made from 1946 through 1956. The earlier ones through about 1948 came with the old style button. The newer ones had the updated button in black. Some later production had white or swirled color buttons.


----------



## mopac

Nice water tower. Been wanting one.


----------



## shaker281

Thanks. I am trying to stick with the color scheme of black, dark red, accessory green and yellow or gray. This seemed a good fit with my 751 log loader and 577 whistling billboard.


----------



## cramden

mopac said:


> Rear tender step is bent outward but will be leaving it alone.
> 
> View attachment 499906
> 
> 
> View attachment 499908


Nice looking Hudson mopac. One of my favorite steamers from Gilbert. Dare I ask if you've had a chance to run it yet?


----------



## mopac

cramden, thanks, I did run it. Runs great. Seller said it was serviced. New capacitor and speaker. Shame, I am going to rip all that out. Speaker is making some noise on its own. Reverse unit works great and it might be my best smoker. Smokes good even at slow speed. Smoke unit probably won't last long. Very nice looking Hudson.


----------



## shaker281

mopac said:


> cramden, thanks, I did run it. Runs great. Seller said it was serviced. New capacitor and speaker. Shame, I am going to rip all that out. Speaker is making some noise on its own. Reverse unit works great and it might be my best smoker. Smokes good even at slow speed. Smoke unit probably won't last long. Very nice looking Hudson.


Yeah it is!


----------



## shaker281

*The only non-vintage item I have acquired*

Had to have this as a companion to my 751 log loader. All the vintage ones I run across are pretty rough and cost what this cost (almost new and fully functional).


----------



## mopac

Very nice looking structure.


----------



## Krieglok

My first foray into S scale was spurred by the availability of a Maryland Midland covered hopper. 

I have a past with this type car as well as the old B&O hopper next to it.

I briefly worked for the MMID as a conductor until I managed to sideswipe a B&O hopper full of coal with a MMID covered hopper full of cement mix. The result was a week off with no pay and eventual firing. I moved on to better things and never looked back.

The MMID car is a MTH product, while the B&O hopper is a new AF car...

Tom


----------



## mopac

2 very nice looking S scale cars. Welcome to the S scale forum. You need to watch it.
S scale can become very addictive. I think it is a nice size. Not too big and not too small.


Nothing like bringing back old memories. LOL.


----------



## Krieglok

My problem is that all scales are addicting! Lol

Tom


----------



## Magic

Krieglok, are you going to recreate the great train wreck on your layout?   

Magic


----------



## Krieglok

Well, when the real ones hit, the entire side of the B&O hopper sheared off, spilling the coal out on the ground. The cement hopper had the corner frame bent upward. The B&O car was scrap. The covered hopper was repaired. 

It would make an interesting diorama. Just have to do a lot of cutting and bending!

Tom


----------



## mopac

Today in my mailbox I got 14 pieces of K-Line wide curve track.
I did not take a pic of them, need a few more of them, but I also went to a train show today.
For some reason I can only do 2 pics per post so will have to do
a few posts.

1. First is 2 640 hoppers. $5.00 each.

2. A 629 Mo Pac cattle car. Needs a bath but in nice condition.
It has a door missing. What I liked about it is the diecast frame.
Hard to find. $5.00.


----------



## mopac

These next 2 were $10.00 each.

1. A 648 Service car in very nice condition

2 A 42597 diecast flat car


----------



## mopac

I got 2 636 reel cars. One broken coupler. $10.00 each.


----------



## mopac

Last but not least is a brand new in box PRR flat car with 2 PRR
Piggy Back trailers. $15.00.












So, for $70.00 got 8 new to me cars. I bought most of what was at the show. There was a complete Casey Jones boxed set. I saw
3 nice aluminum passenger cars, 660, 661, and 662. First pass around the show and then could not find them again. Maybe gone.
Someone was looking at them. No idea on price.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice strike, a lot for your money!


----------



## mopac

Thanks John. Seems like a lot to me. Bought all from same seller. He was asking more for the cars, but I could tell he wanted rid of the stuff. He was happy, I was happy. Not much S stuff at show. One other seller had some AF cars but he wanted way too much and not nice stuff. I am sure he will carry his stuff home.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I picked up one of the Lionel Freight Sounds Reefers, I liked the look of this one. I discovered that in the MIN setting on the sound switch, it eliminated most of the banging and actually has a pretty decent sound set. I plan on adding TMCC control to be able to turn it on and off, and also change the MIN/MAX setting. I dragged it around with the Trackmobile so I wouldn't have anything but the car sounds.


----------



## mopac

I can see why you liked the car. Good looking.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Has pretty good sounds as well, but I figured it should look good too.


----------



## cramden

Looks like the show was well worth going to Al, nice haul. Lots of the die cast flats are missing one or both brake wheels. Good finds.


----------



## mopac

Look again cramden. Only one flat is missing brake wheels. Others have both.

Maybe you meant in general.


----------



## AFGP9

mopac said:


> Last but not least is a brand new in box PRR flat car with 2 PRR
> Piggy Back trailers. $15.00.
> 
> View attachment 510702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, for $70.00 got 8 new to me cars. I bought most of what was at the show. There was a complete Casey Jones boxed set. I saw
> 3 nice aluminum passenger cars, 660, 661, and 662. First pass around the show and then could not find them again. Maybe gone.
> Someone was looking at them. No idea on price.


Mopac it looks to me like you got a lot for not a lot of money. 
That walking into a train show and then going back to a table later to get something I saw has cost me some good buys over the years. I always think I can maybe find it a little cheaper at another table after making an offer and being told no.


----------



## mopac

Got a 293 from flyernut this week. Nice locomotive.


















Second pic shows the red jewels flyernut put in the rear light
posts. Sometimes they look like they are lit.

Thanks for a nice 293 flyernut.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Got a 293 from flyernut this week. Nice locomotive.
> 
> View attachment 511320
> 
> 
> View attachment 511322
> 
> 
> 
> Second pic shows the red jewels flyernut put in the rear light
> posts. Sometimes they look like they are lit.
> 
> Thanks for a nice 293 flyernut.


You're so very welcome my friend. Wait until you run it, you'll like it even better!!!


----------



## cramden

Nice 293 mopac. Enjoy it.


----------



## flyernut

Not flyer but some pick-ups I grabbed.


----------



## x_doug_x

Picked up these southern and b&o passenger cars local at a antique store a couple weeks ago, then last week some time I picked up the large lot on the floor. "edit" I dunno why pics showed up sideways, they were correct on my pc.


----------



## mopac

I had mentioned I won 6 AF cars on ebay for 10.50 earlier this
week. 10.50 shipping. Got them yesterday. Here are pics.
Nothing rare but these are the best condition cars I have bought.
Very happy with them. 
All link couplers.


----------



## mopac




----------



## mopac




----------



## AmFlyer

There they are! Those are exceptionally nice cars, great purchase. That 630 Caboose sure looks like it has two die cast journal boxes on the truck on the right side of the picture.


----------



## mopac

Just the angle of the pic.
I think all steps are present and only 2 brake wheels missing.
The gondola has truck weights.
The 642 Tuscan is only car painted.


----------



## cramden

Really great looking cars mopac. I can't believe you got them for that price. Enjoy them.


----------



## flyernut

New to me.. A Circus coach is very nice condition and a blue stripe combo car....also not bad...


----------



## flyernut

The brown 642 I had as a kid, loved it!!


----------



## mopac

WOW!!! Nice Circus Car flyernut. I have been eyeing those. Very cool.


----------



## cramden

Nice pair of coaches flyernut. The circus car has the die cast frame, the better of the 2 types with the steps and the under body detail, I.M.O.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here are the most recent additions to my engine (and caboose) roster.
First, a UP SD70, second an SF U36c with a SF red caboose and third an SF U33c. I cannot tell any difference between the shell moldings of the U36 and U33’s. The road numbers are different.


----------



## AmFlyer

While surveying the motive power on the layout this afternoon I saw an engine that snuck in without a picture. Here it is, a PRR green PA/PA set. It is a Lionel AF Legacy set.


----------



## mopac

Tom, I think U33 and U36 bodies were the same. Difference was in HP.
U33 - 3300 HP
U36 - 3600 HP
Looks like HP had a lot to do with model number. I have a few U Boats in HO. Mainly U30s.

All your new locos look great.


----------



## AFGP9

Very nice looking Tom! I haven't paid much attention to the new stuff since I usually buy all AF older steam engines but this set sure has my attention! 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut

My latest "new" train.......






.Would anyone like to supply the loads,lol??


----------



## mopac

That's going to make a great looking train. Very nice. Those loads are expensive, even
the repros.


----------



## Old feller

*I remembered this time, new to the roster today.*








I finally remembered to share my newest acquisition.
Got up early and was #10 on the list for an estate sale. (no need to get up at 5 AM as it seemed I was the only one interested in the trains.
Any how the prices on the AF stuff was way out my price range except these 4 "beauties". Can you figure why they put a low price on them?
They are totally complete in every way except one broken link coupler. I am thinking that with a soft cloth and warm air from a hair dryer they should turnout pretty nice. Tho' I have never dealt with this much white stuff, so, if any of you have other techniques for cleaning these please share them before I get going.


----------



## AFGP9

flyernut said:


> My latest "new" train.......
> View attachment 523076
> .Would anyone like to supply the loads,lol??


Nice looking set flyernut. Looks like all good paint. Now for those loads. So many variations plus repro's. Could be a challenge. If it were me I'd fine the proper loads and worry about variations later. 

Kenny


----------



## santafe158

A former scoutmaster donated this set to my collection a few days ago. I believe it's set #521T from 1952, which was a very basic two car freight set with a 300 Atlantic & tender, a 631 Gondola and a 638 Caboose. I serviced the locomotive yesterday and it runs very well on power through my test leads. I haven't had time to dig track out for a true test yet. The caboose looks like it was probably the most loved part of the set as it has quite a few chips in the paint and a couple missing steps. The rest of the set is in pretty good shape however.

My minuscule Flyer collection seems to be growing and I've yet to buy anything other than a 282 Pacific to complete another set that was given to me :laugh: I mainly collect O gauge stuff, but I'm certainly getting sucked into the attraction to Postwar AF stuff. Even some of their basic sets were very nicely engineered.


----------



## AmFlyer

The 1952 521T contained those items plus a No.1 transformer, 12 pieces of curve track, a 704 manual uncoupler and the 690 power clip. The engine was made in 1952, it has the 3 spring trucks on the tender.


----------



## santafe158

AmFlyer said:


> The 1952 521T contained those items plus a No.1 transformer, 12 pieces of curve track, a 704 manual uncoupler and the 690 power clip. The engine was made in 1952, it has the 3 spring trucks on the tender.


Thanks for the details. The track, transformer and other supplies are probably long gone. The locomotive shell was stamped May, 1952.


----------



## AmFlyer

Neat, Most people do not look for the date stamp. I like the N&W baggage car in the display case.


----------



## mopac

Jake, nice set. 

oldfeller, those cars actually look pretty nice. I would try the hairdryer first.
Never seen that much white stuff.


----------



## Old feller

*White Stuff*

Thanks for the response Mopac, I will post b4 and after pics, and describe how it went in case some else finds some like these.


----------



## AFGP9

Those cars should clean up nicely with the hair dryer. However, I have never seen so much of the white stuff before. Waiting to see how they come out. Good luck. 
I once bought a small collection that had the white stuff on several of the cars but no where near what you have. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Got 2 NIB Lionel/Flyer cars to roll behind one of my NYC Hudsons.
These are the 2 cars I cancelled the sale because seller would not
combine shipping cost. He had a change of heart and I paid for
them. They are new never ran. One is a NYC bay window caboose,
it was 10.00. The other is a NYC 3 dome tanker car. It was 15.00.
Happy with them.


----------



## AmFlyer

Surprisingly low priced for NIB. Enjoy them now.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice good deal. Al


----------



## mopac

Man, I missed some deals this week. One seller had at least 10 nice cars for sale.
All at 4.95 start price. Many sold for start price. One I wanted was a 5 digit tie car.
Nice car and it went for 4.95. I forgot about the auctions. LOL, but saved some money.


----------



## cramden

Nice finds mopac, can't beat the price either. Enjoy them.


----------



## AFGP9

Those were some great prices for NIB cars mopac. Good buy. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

I watch ebay a lot. There are deals to be found. Lots of wading though.

Good luck guys looking for deals.


----------



## Old feller

*Before and After*

I picked these up at an auction a few weeks ago. Only AF items that were priced reasonably, because of their appearance I assume. I said I would share the results of 6 kilowatts of hair dryer use, several sheets of Kleenex, and 4 cotton swabs.
Some of the boxes were partially coated on the inside with the white stuff also.


----------



## AmFlyer

Now you have great looking cars and boxes. Just out of curiosity, 6kW @ 120V is 50A! That could melt the plastic in short order.


----------



## Old feller

Just kidding, but for reference it was a 1500 watt hairdryer clamped to medicine cabinet door so I had both hands available. Took about 10 minutes each. The low setting required holding the car too long in one spot. The higher setting started softening the white stuff much faster so I just kept moving the car and wiping.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice grab and nice job cleaning them look great. Enjoy al


----------



## mopac

Great job cleaning those cars. They look nice.


----------



## flyernut

Got this beauty 2 days ago. Lights and rolls nicely, and is a exact color match for my set pulled by one of my 312AC's. I also have the operating REA express car with the baggage thrower.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice i have one too.


----------



## mopac

Nice car flyernut. I do not have any yet but I do like the red and green
passenger cars. LOL, they just look so AF.


----------



## AmFlyer

Good find Flyernut. I suppose you cannot have too many 650's.


----------



## cramden

That's in great shape, one of my favorite type passenger cars. They look especially good on smaller layouts. The die cast frame with the steps looks much better than the sheet metal ones without the steps.


----------



## mopac

Got 2 new reefers in the mailbox today. Both brand new. One from 1993 and one from 1994.
The Nckel Plate car was 19.95 and the R




























ath was 22.95. 10.00 total for shipping. So not bad.


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice additions. Good to see the outdoor pictures again.


----------



## mopac

Fairly nice day to day near 60. Got the front yard mowed today. 2nd time.
So it is greening up. I am ready.


----------



## AFGP9

Very nice mopac. Out door pictures again! Finally fit for it there in Missouri it sounds like.
Not so much here in upper Illinois. Even though, like you, I have mowed twice already, and it has been as high as 70 and the 60's, 6-8 inches of snow predicted tonight and all day Friday. Got an inch in the early am hours yesterday but mostly gone by noon. This snow coming will be heavy wet snow since the temps will be 30-32. My Jeep will make it through. Best thing is the 40's Saturday, 50's Sunday so the snow will be gone quickly. Go figure.

Kenny


----------



## mopac

A week or so ago we hit 82. Last few days have been highs in 50s. And lows in mid 30s to 40.
70s day and night will be good. Soon I think.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice it is nice to see pictures outside.


----------



## Sagas

The 21831 headed the "New Sunshine Special" freight set (1958) and is single motor with two position reverse unit. At the time I purchased it I noticed a little glue around the number plates and assumed the shell was a replacement and renumbered by someone. The plates however, seemed to be original since the reproductions are a little more squared at the corners. When I removed the shell I discovered two date stamps. The first for March 57' and a later stamp for May 58'. I am guessing that when the 57' 377/378 series finished that there were a few left in stock and the shells were renumbered for the 58' chassis which may or may not be the case. Its probably not uncommon but is the first time I've run across a double date. Runs very well and only requires a light cleaning and touchup.


----------



## mopac

Looks pretty nice. like it.


----------



## AmFlyer

A very nice engine. The two date stamps is most interesting. I suspect your explanation is correct.


----------



## AmFlyer

Two weeks ago Des Plaines Hobbies sent out an email to all of us customers that for three days everything in the store was 25% off. They had a new in the box (NIB) Legacy Santa FE Y3. It was in the 2014 AF catalog. I had been watching it for almost a year. With the unknown Covid impacts on the future production of any new Legacy S gauge steam engines I decide to buy it for 25% off. I only had one Y3, a PRR and really like it.
The engine arrived this afternoon. After careful unpacking I put it on the layout for pictures. First I added 35 drops of smoke fluid, then programmed the engine into my Legacy base. After sitting for about 10 minutes to let the smoke fluid thoroughly wet the wick I fired it up. Worked perfect, immediate smoke at idle. Ran it once around the layout, that’s about 150’ then parked it, shut down and put 10 more drops of smoke fluid in. Prior to running it all the linkage and gears need lubed.
Here it is.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice good luck with it enjoy stay safe.
Al


----------



## mopac

Nice engine Tom. I am pretty sure I have a N&W Y3B in HO.
They are some of the biggest locomotives. Just a couple of miles
from me The Transport Museum has a Y3B. I think the only one left.
Right now it is on loan to another museum. Should be coming back soon.
After thinking about it, my HO is a Y6B. Very similar.


----------



## AmFlyer

The N&W created the Y3's for their specific demands. The Feds ordered them to sell some to other railroads because of war shortages. I assume the Y6b is similar in appearance. The Y3 is the best and last S gauge Legacy steam engine Lionel has made. Supposedly Lionel will make S gauge Legacy Berkshires, I have two on order. We will see if any are actually made. It sounds like you have a large HO collection with quite a bit of variety.


----------



## mopac

Got this 342 last week. Needs a new wire harness and a service.


----------



## mopac

Last week I also picked up another northern at a good price. Its a K 335. Paint is very good. White stripe a little weak.


----------



## mopac

Added this nice 322 in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## AFGP9

Looks like a nice find. 

Kenny


----------



## kvlazer22

I am trying to put together some of the catalog kits that included my newly restored #336. One of my favorite cars of all the kits is the #982 BAR Boxcar. Who doesn't like that color scheme? I have been watching eBay for a while and quickly got discouraged with what these cars go for. However, one night I was working late and got side tracked and starting surfing eBay. At 1am someone put up a #982 for "Buy Now"....no auction. With a quick look over of the pictures I knew I found the one. I ended up paying $39.85 and that included the shipping.

As soon as I got it I went to work on cleaning up the paint. I spent over an hour carefully scrubbing and meticulously picking away scratches. It turned out better than I ever could have thought....the pictures below are proof in the pudding.

Here are the eBay pictures....


















Here are the aftermath of my cleanup....


















On a side note. I want to share the beauty of micro brushes. These things are gentle and have multiple sizes to get in all those tiny S Scale crevices. I cleaned the entire car with these using Dawn dish detergent lightly diluted in water.

You can get them here on eBay: Click Here


----------



## AmFlyer

I think you outright stole that 982! Outstanding acquisition, like you say, who does not like that car.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice i love the 322 with the sit . goid luck. Staysafe.

Al


kvlazer22 said:


> I am trying to put together some of the catalog kits that included my newly restored #336. One of my favorite cars of all the kits is the #982 BAR Boxcar. Who doesn't like that color scheme? I have been watching eBay for a while and quickly got discouraged with what these cars go for. However, one night I was working late and got side tracked and starting surfing eBay. At 1am someone put up a #982 for "Buy Now"....no auction. With a quick look over of the pictures I knew I found the one. I ended up paying $39.85 and that included the shipping.
> 
> As soon as I got it I went to work on cleaning up the paint. I spent over an hour carefully scrubbing and meticulously picking away scratches. It turned out better than I ever could have thought....the pictures below are proof in the pudding.
> 
> Here are the eBay pictures....
> 
> View attachment 541812
> 
> View attachment 541813
> 
> 
> Here are the aftermath of my cleanup....
> 
> View attachment 541814
> 
> View attachment 541815
> 
> 
> On a side note. I want to share the beauty of micro brushes. These things are gentle and have multiple sizes to get in all those tiny S Scale crevices. I cleaned the entire car with these using Dawn dish detergent lightly diluted in water.
> 
> You can get them here on eBay: Click Here
> 
> View attachment 541816
> 
> View attachment 541817


Nice buy looks great.


----------



## mopac

That is a dandy. It really cleaned up nice. You could make some money on that one now. They do go for much money.
Great buy. Timing is everything.

I did order some of those magic brushes. I did not realize there are different head sizes. Oh well, I ordered
light purple. Comes from China. Virus free I hope. Takes awhile to get here. I got expected delivery Dec, 12.
Kidding about the date. July 17. Congrats on a great addition and info on the brushes.


----------



## flyernut

Are you missing a step on that tender??


----------



## mopac

It got broke off with the cow catcher and rear coupler. Paper envelope shipping
and a rough ride. I have it. Very thin. I will super glue it and then use some JB Weld.


----------



## mopac

flyernut, I am ok in it. Its a nice looking engine. I won it for 63.00, a good price. It got
damage in the mail because of poor packing. Seller refunded me 40.00. So that put
me in it at 23.00. A replacement pilot with cow catcher cost me 10.00. So now in it at
33.00. And only problem is a broken tender step and a broken link coupler. Everything
else is fine.


----------



## norgale

mopac said:


> I forgot that too. But they must have made a special trip for me.
> I got 2 packages. I have seen them deliver packages on sunday.
> The other package is an O scale passenger car I ordered. My new
> to me 282 came. I am ok with it. It was only 24.50 plus shipping.
> In the pics it was all assembled, I got a box of pieces. LOL. Part
> of the problem was the way it was packed. This guy could give a seminar on how NOT to pack a steam engine. First he starts with a flimsy shoe box. Then he wraps the loco with one sheet of newspaper and puts it in the shoe box and tapes the lid on. There
> was about 3 or 4 inches of nothing between sides. Must have been a rough trip. A couple of pieces of plastic from screw holes was in there also. Front pilot assembly came off. So of coarse cross heads were loose. Front body mount screws were out. And
> at first I could not find the coal pusher from tender. It was up
> inside the boiler shell. One of the white wheel insulators is chipped and rim is loose from insulator. There was no white pieces of white plastic in there so maybe I missed it in the pics. I
> usually look for that. And there was some screws loose in the box. Actually I think all the parts are there. Glad I bought some JB Weld. Cab numbers and tender graphics are nice. Boiler is nice.
> Its cheap enough to be a parts engine but I think I will make it a runner. I like it. Its a project. The shoe box was the mailing box.
> 
> View attachment 367297
> 
> 
> I don't think it was in pieces when the guy mailed it. He had a note in the box telling me he had taped the drawbar screw to top of tender.
> It needs a bath.
> Smoke tube is missing. I have some.


You probably shouldn't buy anything else from that same guy Mo-Pac. He sure doesn't seem to know how to pack a loco for shipping at all.


----------



## raleav14181

Just bought 3 big boxes of these trains.. 2 of the sets are American Flyer.. I think both from 1958.. if someone knows for sure, let me know.. and a 50's Lionel set as well.. and lots of extras.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice grab if you dont want that 759 danger bell let me know. I sent mine to be recoiled but i cooked to good so portline hobby is looking for a base for me if he cant . i will have to buy another one keep it in mine. And it is christmas at your house. Have fun.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri

Not sure on year but u might be right.

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

The 20475 set is 1958. The Santa Fe set based on the visible engine and passenger car details is most likely the 1957 20083 set.


----------



## raleav14181

Alaft, I don't plan on keeping any of these trains or parts.. I have too much of my dads HO rolling stock in a display case, and don't have room for any more!


----------



## raleav14181

I found the roof of that small building also.. it's black..


----------



## raleav14181

I just realized I had the Lionel box as well, from 1955.. Not sure if 514 is the set number though? It has a caboose, milk car, lumber car, barrel car, and tanker. And a track cleaner.


----------



## AmFlyer

A Lionel person is needed to answer that question. It is outside my area of expertise.


----------



## AmFlyerFan

alaft61ri said:


> Nice grab if you dont want that 759 danger bell let me know. I sent mine to be recoiled but i cooked to good so portline hobby is looking for a base for me if he cant . i will have to buy another one keep it in mine. And it is christmas at your house. Have fun.
> Al











Danger Bell # 759 fried


I have 2 of these, both quit ringing the bell. The first one had a broken secondary wire, re soldering got it working. The second (coil) was totally burned up. I found the specs for it, bought some 30 gauge enameled wire on Ebay for $9.00. 600 wraps later, proper resistance (7 to 8.3 ohms). It...




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## raleav14181

Could someone let me know if it would be better to sell these as 'sets' ? As in , everything they came with originally? I have 3 different sets here.. 2 American Flyer, and one Lionel. Including track for all, transformers, etc.. Not sure if people would be more interested in just the trains as is?


----------



## AmFlyer

When the sets are complete it is usually better to sell as a set.


----------



## alaft61ri

This is my diesels pulling 4 cars so far and this a new building.


----------



## AmFlyer

A 273 Suburban Station. The diesels look good running.


----------



## alaft61ri

Yes thankyou.


----------



## alaft61ri

273 suburban park lake. Bought it at one of the hobby shops i go to. Paid 30.00. 

Al


----------



## mopac

Yes, the station and the diesels look great. I really like the pant scheme on the diesels.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks.


----------



## alaft61ri

Something new. Bought on e bay.


----------



## AmFlyer

Someone must have been modelling the Southern Railway to take the trouble to repaint a 630 caboose. I wonder if they also painted an engine to match. The celluloid plastic 630's are not easy to paint.


----------



## alaft61ri

Dont know . it was 12.00 on e bay so i bought it.


----------



## alaft61ri

So you think someone repainted that caboose.

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Yes, someone repainted a red 630 caboose for the Southern Railway. I cannot tell from the picture if the chassis is diecast or sheetmetal. The box between the trucks was added by the modeler.


----------



## alaft61ri

Wow would of never known thought it was kinda cheap the bottom is sheet metal there were no screws or those ones u push in. He dud say there were no screws. Oh well. Still like it

Lesson learn thankyou. Appreciate it Al


----------



## mopac

Nice looking caboose. That is a custom for sure. AF never made a Southern caboose. As far as I know.


----------



## alaft61ri

Amflyer said someone painted it like that he said it a 630 cabose. And painted it. It is nice thanks.


----------



## alaft61ri

Well i looked it up Amflyet is wright came up with nothing. Live and learn. 

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

If you like the Southern Railways Lionel made set HAR#3 in American Flyer. They or the individual set pieces show up on eBay. The engine is a GP9.
The other choice is American Models Limited Edition set #099. These are much harder to find than the Lionel AF Southern pieces. Here are three picture of my 099 original set, the engine, observation car and the set box. There are 5 more passenger cars.


----------



## alaft61ri

Wow those r really nice sharpe looking. Thanks for posting the pics 

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

If anyone wants to search for the HAR#3 set piece by piece here are the numbers. 8458, 9004, 9105, 9204, 9303, 9704, 9403, 84, 85.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer

The best steam engine to pair with your new Southern caboose is the 48042 light Mikado from 2005. It is one of the first TMCC S gauge engines made by Lionel, but they run fine conventional. These are beautiful, highly detailed engines. I have every roadname of that series of Mikados except the Southern. There is one for sale right now on ebay for $395. It may not seem like it but at that price it is a steal.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer

If you want a diesel there are a number of the original 8458 GP9's listed. However the better diesel choice is the current production 48044 Baldwin. the graphics are far better and are a match for the caboose. it is only $130.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok i will ck it out. Thanks

Al


----------



## alaft61ri

This is what i added . to my collection. This was bad day to run trains kept having trouble pul-mor tire came apart one train kept derailing. Repairing another broke the revers unit . on my 310. So iam not touching my trains. Rest of the weekend. So her is the new pic.


----------



## mopac

Nice Overland cars. I have 3 #20 coaches, need a baggage car. Did you get those from your train shop?


----------



## alaft61ri

Yes i did these r from grandpa train depot. Were i live the other one is apponaug hobby he has all kind of trains on the wall hanging from the ceing his dad collected them ho o gauge s gauge prew war post war. Lionel A.F.T. Marx. Ives . pretty cool plus other stuff. Those i bought 2. 30s and 1 20. Need wheels 2 missing no biggie.


----------



## AmFlyer

Last week I needed to order a replacement lighting circuit board for one of my American Models cabooses. Thinking it would be a shame to just have a board sent I looked to see what else I might want. On the theory that one can never have too many cabooses I bought two more. A red PRR and the green NYC. I already have the red NYC, its the one that needs the new lighting board.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very cool


----------



## AFGP9

Yep never enough cabooses Tom those look great. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks guys. As if this is not enough I have three more cabooses plus some box cars and hoppers on order from the MTH 2020 (and final) catalog. Might see these late this year or early next year.


----------



## mopac

Nice cabooses Tom. I bought a Lionel Union Pacific caboose this week. It is brand new in box. I might have paid too much. 4.99 plus 8 or 9 shippng. 4.99 was opening bid and no one else bid on it. It will work for one of my UP northerns. Red or yellow would have been better ,but it is silver with black roof. 6-48703.


----------



## mopac

They look real nice Tom. Congrats.


----------



## AmFlyer

How can $5 be too much for a NIB caboose? I have the yellow with red roof UP caboose, looks nice but it cost $49.95 plus shipping, new from American Models.


----------



## mopac

I was kidding about paying too much. Seller probably not happy. Someone made a
Chicago & Northwestern green and yellow caboose. Not sure if it is Lionel or someone
else. I have seen a few of them. Never goes for under 50.00. I would like one but maybe too
nice for me. I have a Lionel PRR caboose. Its nice but not as nice as your new one.


----------



## AmFlyer

American Models makes a yellow with green roof C&NW same style as the two I posted above, $44.95. MTH has a spectacular one in their 2020 catalog for $69.95.
Lionel made an AF C&NW bay window caboose in 2018, #44111. It looks really nice, Catalog price was $69.99. Yellow with green roof.


----------



## mopac

I am sure they are nice. Its just too much for a car for me. Many of the Lionel
cars drop in price after a few years old. But some don't. For some reason
C&NW cars hold their value.


----------



## kvlazer22

Been itching to learn the workings of an American Flyer diesel and finally pulled the trigger on a 371. This eBay deal cost me $105 with shipping. I have big plans for this locomotive. It won't stay a 371 for long.


----------



## alaft61ri

Cool i finally bought a diesel myself two months ago love it. Good luck with yours. This is mine 
Al


----------



## mopac

The 371 looks in great conditon.

Al, your PAs look nice.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer

Great to hear from you Eric! What are you thinking, a can motor, electronic reverse unit and a paint job?


----------



## kvlazer22

AmFlyer said:


> Great to hear from you Eric! What are you thinking, a can motor, electronic reverse unit and a paint job?


Glad I have been missed!

I am going to do the 234 paint job. I recently toar her apart and learned the inner workings. It's very cool what AF came up with to power these engines. The body and chassis is in great condition. The motor looks very used but it is cleaning up well. I have stripped the paint from the chassis and body and will fix any imperfections in preparation for the paint job.

Also, I finally finished the decals for my 322 and it came out fantastic. I am doing the final clear coats on the tender and will hopefully have it finished soon.


----------



## mopac

I have neglected this thread lately. I have not added my new additions.
Back to it. Here are 2 new to me locomotives I have added to the stable.
They are twins. From same seller. 302AC diecast locos. Both in very nice condition.
Glad to have them. From 1950 or 1951, I have not had body off to look for date
stamp. These will just need a normal service. 100% complete. 39 dollars for
the pair.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice is it the sun light. Reason iam asking is the second one the back were 302 ac looks like a different color. Thanks for the pic.

Al


----------



## mopac

If you are talking about just in front of the cab, it is the sun. They look the same inside.
The sun was really shinning on them.


----------



## mopac

Looking at my pic, it would be cool If I could double head the 2. No way for a coupler on front.
Shame.


----------



## alaft61ri

I thought soo on sun wasnt sure looks cool.


----------



## mopac

Look at this beauty I got in the mail yesterday.
Ebay purchase. A real steal for 5.99. I only took
a pic of one side but both sides look this way.
I also have the LIONEL version of the Silver Meteor.
AF 942. Very pleased with it.


----------



## AmFlyer

Looks new, great purchase.


----------



## mopac

Thanks. It is nice. Probably my best of any original car I have.
Brake wheel is missing. I need to go back through the shipping
material the car was in. It might have fell off. I need to check the
ebay pics for it also. LOL, most of my brake wheels are missing.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice buy great pic. Good luck 
Al


----------



## x_doug_x

deleted post, just realised this is s scale.


----------



## AmFlyer

942's were made without brakewheels. If it has/had one it was most likely added by a previous owner.


----------



## mopac

Why would they do that?


----------



## norgale

Save money??


----------



## AmFlyer

It maybe saved a penny. I added one piece plastic brake wheels to the ones I run on the layout. Not the only box car or reefer made w/o brake wheels.


----------



## norgale

It's not the penny for the wheel. It's the extra molding it might require plus that sort of part is installed by hand so there would be a certain amount of labor involved. It could easily have cost an extra buck or two per car. There are some really good videos on Youtube about how these locos and rolling stock are made. Check one out and you'll see what goes into the things we buy today. Look up Scale Trains. That's the best one I think. It's really amazing to see what it takes to make a loco. They even make their own motors from scratch and I always thought the motors were purchased from somebody else.


----------



## AmFlyer

I was being facetious. The 942 was made in 1954, that was after Gilbert switched from the two piece brakewheel with metal pin to the one piece plastic. In general, there are exceptions, if the car is unpainted and the stamping is a single color the brakewheel was not installed. The little black plastic piece was on hand at the assembly line and all the cars were molded with the small hole for the brakewheel. Total incremental cost as a car went down the line was under ten cents for a brakewheel. The cost to Gilbert for the entire 942 in 1954 was under $2. Catalog retail for all boxcars in 1954 was $4.50 and that was a blended retail price for painted cars with opening doors and unpainted cars with non opening doors. I have seen a number of Gilbert factory videos. The assembly lines were amazing.


----------



## Mikeh49

I was going to point out the cars with non-opening doors did not have brakewheels, based on the extremely small sample in my possession. But, as usual, Tom was ahead. The 800 series cars must have been less expensive also, such as the Santa Fe box whose number I cannot remember. Non-opening doors on that one.


----------



## AFGP9

I too add brake wheels to all cars that will go on my layout. My more valuable cars are left as produced. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

My 942 has non-opening doors. I know what 600 series cars are and I know what 900 cars are.
What were the 800 series cars. I see IC cars with 800 numbers.


----------



## Mikeh49

For boxcars, 803 Santa Fe with Chief logo and 807 Rio Grande Cookie Box, neither with opening doors and, I think, with brakewheels. Also, 802, IC reefer. I didn't look into other cars.


----------



## Sagas

The 800 series cars are interesting and were to be a sales tool to offer in sets creating a more attractive price to company buyers (unpainted, non-opening doors, stamped metal trucks, non operational KC's a la PikeMaster, no brake wheels for boxcars). However the idea was later scrapped (not viable to produce cheaper trucks) and shells already produced #'s 801>807 were to have regular sintered trucks and sold in cheaper or special sets made up for department stores. There is a good article concerning them in "Greenberg's Guide to AF - Vol II (1991) which gives more details. I found that I have ended up with all seven of them and some duplicates over the years most likely because they could be had for very little money then ($2>$5). A few boxcars had brakewheels and were broken off either added by a previous owner as mentioned or production error since at a quick glance the shells can look like 9xx series except for the number.

I've been away from the board for a while playing with bigger toys (see below) however, as the season winds down I will be back at it.


----------



## AmFlyer

The 807 is the most odd because many were painted white and it had a bi-color stamping.


----------



## alaft61ri

Picked up today at flea market 633 missing one door.


----------



## AmFlyer

They look good. The 633 is a 1948


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou.
Al


----------



## mopac

Thanks for the info. Nice summer toys you got there Sagas.


----------



## mopac

I was outside maybe an hour ago and a FedEx truck pulled in the drive. I was not
sure what I was getting. Turns out to be my 3 new Lionel cars from Trainz. Tracking
bar code said USPS, but FedEx delivered. The cars are new and unrun. Boxes look
new also. 2 covered hoppers and a reefer. The 2 covered hoppers are super nice.
The reefer is the Bangor & Aroostook 29425. Its a little on the cheap side. Molded
color , not painted. Very light, might need to add some weight. And not as orange as
I expected. For what it is it is fine.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice enjoy.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer

I think my favorite is the NPR covered hopper. Yes, the Lionel remake of the 24425 is unpainted. I have mine on the layout, it runs fine as is.


----------



## AFGP9

Nice cars mopac. My favorite is the Nickel Plate covered hopper. They all look nice but I am partial to anything NKP. Now I gotta find me one.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Did you notice the B&O has the carryover Gilbert style trucks and the other two have the newer trucks.


----------



## mopac

I am partial to Nickel Plate stuff also. I added some closer up pics of the cars.
The covered hoppers are made from original Gilbert molds.

Tom, I did notice the sintered trucks. Nice.


----------



## alaft61ri

I went back to that fleamarket today i missed this yesterday so i bought it today 20.00


----------



## AFGP9

AmFlyer said:


> Did you notice the B&O has the carryover Gilbert style trucks and the other two have the newer trucks.


Yes I did notice the B&O having Gilbert style trucks which got me t wondering how many were like that and how long into Lionel production did that practice continue. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Al you lucky guy on getting that 652 for 20 bucks at a flea market. Cleaned up, that will make a good looking passenger coach. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Only $20??? That is a 1948 with sans serif (block) lettering and double numbers. It just needs the glazing for the vestibule doors.


----------



## mopac

Al, nice car. I guess I should hit some flea markets. If any are open around here.


----------



## mopac

Kenny, the B&O made in 1985. The NKP made in 1994.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks this place is open satuday and sunday 10 to 4 i go every so often this was my lucky weekend. Cleaned it up i turtle waxed it it came out beautiful.
Guy had no idea what he had. Just need the plastic for door window.


----------



## mopac

We have indoor flea market malls also. I need to go see what is available. Many times the stuff is overpriced. You got a deal on that car.

I got 2 packages in the mail yesterday. Its raining here today so no pics. One package is 2 new red sliding door for a 629 or 929 cattle car. It comes with 4 rails, 2 door latches, and a bunch of pins to secure. Also has some body pins. Useful stuff. You guys complain about ebay surprises. Well, imagine my surprise when I got a 629 MoPac car home from a train show and found out I had missed a missing sliding door. Crap happens in person also. Car is in pretty good condition, diecast frame. Was only 5.00. After buying a new door, I am not in the car cheap. I can use my new parts package on a few cars.

The other package I got is a very nice 922 GAEX box car. I already had a 922 but it is not nice. It was bought in a lot of cars. The yellow stripe had been removed. I wanted a nice one. I probably paid too much for my new one. It was like 27.00 plus shipping. But it is nice. I could not tell if the yellow stripe was a decal or stamped from the pics. Was hoping for stamped but it is decal. I guess the decal is more common. I know these were made 1953 through 1957. Tom if you have any more info on the 922, would love to see it. I will get pics when I can.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks and good luck on your new toys.
Al


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac, getting that very nice 922 for 27.00 plus shipping is a deal. I have one of the decal and painted stripes. Both are nice but I sure paid more than $27 and that was back several years ago. I also have 3 more that are so-so quality and ones like that have been well over $27 also on eBay when I have checked. I think you got a deal. 
So you got to go to an actual train show? 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

I have a lot of 622’s because I liked them and up until I got my permanent layout I ran link coupler equipment on all my Christmas layouts. The 622’s are all decal. The 922’s are all decals except for 1953 production. 622’s are a rarity of 3. The decal and the stamped 922’s are rarity 2. The stamped 922 is worth about 50% more than a decal version. Here is a repost of three of my 622’s that show the variation in Factory decal placement.


----------



## mopac

Thanks Tom. Thats the kind of info I was looking for.


----------



## mopac

Kenny, the train show was some time last year. I learned a big lesson. Look at BOTH sides. LOL.


----------



## mopac

Rain has stopped, not much sun, but grabbed a pic of the 922 I just got.
It does have a brake wheel. No rust.


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice 922, good addition to the fleet.


----------



## alaft61ri

Like the green color nice buy.


----------



## alaft61ri

When i saw yours i was thinking. I think i have one i didnt buy this lot of the aft stuff was giving to me by my god farther when i was a kid. This is a photo of mine.


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, that is in great shape.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou.


----------



## mopac

Looks very very nice. Good car to have.


----------



## AFGP9

Looks good mopac. Nice lettering too. I had forgotten about the different angles in the application of the decal that Tom mentioned and shows. I have 5 total of that version and none are the same. My painted ones seem to be all the same angle. 
Sharp looking 922 you have there too Al. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks.


----------



## alaft61ri

Here is 2 new ones one is another xmass one and a coal car price was right. 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Very nice cars, Al.


----------



## AFGP9

Very nice Al. I've never seen that hopper before. 

Kenny


----------



## AF-Doc'

Greetings, I'm new here but wanted to add some pix from my shop.
Doc'

1951 Gulf S.E.P.X. A recent purchase. KC upgrade. Some TLC needed.










1947 Shell Type II Diecast with Type A slotted trucks. KC upgrade. Some TLC needed.









My reproduction of the 1946 Orange painted Shell. I just could not warp it.










A 1954 Celanese Chemical. A reproduction for sure. There were only about 24 prototypes made. I wish this was one of them.










A 1951 325AC Restoration with Ears.










A 1954 343 Switcher Restoration with some liberty's taken with the decals.









My current 1948 " The Royal Blue " project. This locomotive has the 4 position e-unit & weight relocated to the tender. A 322 Hudson chassis with Smoke and Choo-Choo and dual pull-mor drive wheels replaced the original XA10000 chassis. The loco casting has the stack location opened and the smoke unit had the fill and smoke outlet tube relocated to allow the smoke stack to protrude. A trailing truck XA10020 from a 312 was painted and added to the chassis. A new drawbar was added to the tender to connect to the new spreader bar mounted in the cab. Currently the project is waiting on a 352 decal set to reflect the original A.C. Gilbert numbering system for steamers with the smoke and choo-choo options.










Hope you enjoy.
Doc'


----------



## AmFlyer

Doug, welcome to the MTF, it is great to have another contributor to the S gauge forum. Nice pictures and there are more nice items in the background. The Royal Blue sounds like a lot of creative work to put the Hudson chassis under the Royal Blue shell. Many of us would just repaint a scratched up Silver Bullet blue to get the smoke and choo choo.


----------



## AF-Doc'

Tom, I wanted to work with the oldest and the rare items and advance them further. To me the 350 with the hand rails, although a little more costly back then, was the way to go. Being retired this is a good way to spend and share my time. I am also a history buff regarding American Flyer as far back as William Hafner and William Coleman Sr. And I'm always looking for reference books. Thanks for the kind words and if you see something for me to photograph and chat about please let me know. Oh, be warned.....I'm known to be gabby.
Best Regards
Doug


----------



## AF-Doc'

Last winters project,

The Initial volunteers.









The results.









Enjoy
Doc'


----------



## AmFlyer

I certainly agree about the wire handrail 1948 Royal Blue.You do nice work.


----------



## AFGP9

Welcome to the forum. New members with creative ideas and the ability to pull of those ideas is most welcomed. Nice approach with the 350 modifications. Never would have thought of that. Nice tankers there too. Then there is that sharp looking 325AC with the ears. Hudson's are my favorites. Keep 'em coming. 

Kenny


----------



## AF-Doc'

Thank you all for the kind and supportive comments. Here are a couple others.

The 785 came as a lot of pieces in a box from an estate sale. After several weeks yea it loads coal. An additional length of shoot was added to the original to keep the coal dropping correctly into the hoppers. I did add a limit switch to the upper cradle track to stop power to the motor which keeps the gears from binding up if your finger stays on the button to long. It also allows you to release the bucket when you want, good for show and tell, I also wired in a rice light just under the roof peak to indicate to top of travel was reached.


















This 751A log loader was another one that came in lots of pieces. For me getting them back together and working again makes me whole. Any way I added the side platform lights as well as a green on in the top control building. One interesting item came to light when I was acquiring the log unloading car. I first found a 1953-57, 914 with the black lettering of 914 and American Flyer in serif. Matched Greenberg's guide perfect. Then I found a 714 car with the black lettering of 714 and American Flyer in the bold San Serif font. The interesting part is that the car came with what looks like original sintered-iron oval trucks and K couplers. Not the Type A or B sheet metal trucks with black weighted link couplers. Maybe A.C. Gilbert just used up all the production parts before making the new ones? I did acquire both of them. 










This 1952 Uncatalogued 633 reefer I feel is a joy to have in my collection. It is painted brown over yellow on a gray shell. My lighting makes it look some what red. My understanding is that this reefer shell was mistakenly lettered with the B & O box car text and put into production during the build of the 1952 633 B & O Boxcar. Also noted is the lettering for BALTI MORE & OH IO is not centered on the rivet lines like it is on the 633 red and brown versions of the 1952 Boxcar. Although I could be missing something as A.C. Gilbert was known for throwing a curve ball.










This original 1951 Gulf 625 began its production after Gilbert dropped the Shell tank car. It is noted that the first Gulf car had the Shell original markings of S.E.P.X. and the 800000 LBS. When that initial error was found, the Gulf lettering was changed to GRCX and the 100000 LBS markings.











I wish I could afford to collect the prototypes and the rare of the rare but that is not to be. Domestic Tranquility will come in to play. So I do my best to make reproductions of them. Here is a 1960 Uncatalogued Keystone Line Boxcar. I need some lessons in decal application. Yes, I really do please.










I hope you enjoy and please correct any and all errors and I'm still learning the magical world of American Flyer.
Doc'


----------



## AmFlyer

Interesting mods to the accessories. I always thought there should be lighting on both of those accessories. I see a lot of track with black tie insulators. Is that all K-Line track or did you replace some of the gray insulators?


----------



## AF-Doc'

Most of the track is original flyer, some of the 3 ' sections are K-Line as well as a few of the 9". I have thought of replacing all of the track with a more realistic style of ties. With about 200 feet of track laid on cork I have just not gotten too enthused about taking it on.


----------



## mopac

Doug, nice stuff. Thanks for showing. I came from 25 years of HO.
Been into AF for around 4 or 5 years.


----------



## AF-Doc'

I love to share my efforts and learn from others. My work here has been just the last 10 yrs and this layout is the second. I started again when I found my original 283 pacific and a few of the remaining cars, transformer and some rusted track that was a Christmas present in 1954 or 55. Now the genie is out of the bottle so to speak. Happy again.
Doug


----------



## AF-Doc'

When I started my GP-7 collection I found that the 1960-61 C&O 234 caught my eye. It might be because I spent some of my younger years on the Chesapeake Bay and saw several of these switchers in the Newport News area. So I started looking for one to add to the collection. Wow, sticker shock I just wanted a model not the full size one.
I then decided I would acquire all of the original parts to reproduce one of my own. Here is the project snapshots and the finished 234. This project took 2 years to collect all the parts and produce a running Engine.

From the paint booth.










The bell, hammer, spring & truck assembly was the hardest to acquire.










The spark it up moment.










An original shell was the second hardest item to find.
Running the rails.










Enjoy.


----------



## AmFlyer

Amazing, you even included the ringing bell.


----------



## mopac

That is a great looking 234. Very nice. Good job.


----------



## AF-Doc'

Thank you for your kind words. Doing this kind of project is what I enjoy most about the model train world. 😊


----------



## alaft61ri

Welcome really nice tankers royal blue layout. Good luck with .
Al


----------



## AF-Doc'

The decals for the Royal Blue came and although I still need to work on applying decals here is the final. Oh and thanks to everyone for the information on the drive wheel quartering as I needed to re-do the royal blue again because it had a tick sound in slow speed.

On the Bench at 12 volts









And idle on the rails,


----------



## AmFlyer

Looks good Doug.


----------



## mopac

Nice Royal Blue. Decals look good.


----------



## AFGP9

Nice job on the 350 Royal Blue Doug. Outstanding way to build a 354 C&O right down to the bell. Gotta admire your perseverance not to mention craftmanship. I have an affinity for the GP 7's as well. I have 4. One of them, a 371 with coupler bars, was in pretty bad running shape and appearance. I wanted to buy one in sad shape so I could custom paint it. No sense in ruining a nice GP 7. I converted one end of the coupler bars to a KC coupler so the engine can be operated with both link and KC's. Those GP 7's are too expensive to just take one and customize it the way I did this one. It surly didn't take 2 years. 

Kenny


----------



## AF-Doc'

Thank you all for the kind words, Glad you enjoyed the pictures. What about this GP7 It is a 371 GM shell on a 372 chassis. I did a chemical, box car and caboose to match. Cause I liked Dino the Dinosaur from my younger years when Sinclair was around.


----------



## alaft61ri




----------



## AFGP9

Nice Doug! 

Kenny


----------



## AF-Doc'

Thank You.


----------



## Krieglok

Dipping my toes a little deeper in the S scale realm....

I bought a Lionel American Flyer “Polar Express” locomotive and four cars. I liked the detail on the smaller sized trains. I mostly collect O scale, but this set is really nice...

The fourth car, the ”Old Toys” car is not in the picture. It arrived with a broken couple and it is on my work bench at the moment...


Tom


----------



## alaft61ri

That is really sharp looking nice buy good luck. 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Enjoy it!


----------



## mopac

Watch that S scale stuff. Very addictive. Nice Polar Express.


----------



## mopac

I also got a new S scale Berkshire and GP 9 set this week.


----------



## AF-Doc'

Some great looking locomotives gentlemen but as it was said it gets addictive fast. Although they look so nice and runs even better. Enjoy all.


----------



## AFGP9

Those Berkshires sure are impressive. Two versions of the same locomotive. Nice. Honestly, I've never taken the time to look at the Polar Express Berk. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Kenny, mine was 289.99 plus 9.00 shipping. I think worth the money. After I ordered mine I checked
ebay pricing. There was some new ones. All were 370.00 + plus shipping. 9.00 shipping was a deal.
That is below cost. With die cast boiler and tender shell they are nice. Fan driven smoke and good sounds.
And they come with a wireless remote. With the remote you can blow the whistle, turn on bell, work
the electro rear coupler, and of coarse control the engine.


----------



## mopac

Mine is the FlyerChief model. There is a Legacy model. 500.00 plus range. Out of my league.
I think it has more and better electronics. I know it has puffing smoke. I do not know if
mine has puffing smoke. I have not powered mine up. Waiting for a manual from Lionel.

Here is an informative review on my engine.


----------



## AFGP9

I didn't realize there were 2 different versions of that locomotive. I was looking at the Legacy version. This one you have looks nice. It has all the features that I need since I don't have Legacy but rather TMCC and probably couldn't utilize the extra Legacy features anyway . The 500.00 price of the Legacy version is what I couldn't afford, do to a sudden money shortage. I had planned on getting one. Now that I see what you got for $289, maybe I can get lucky and get one of the FlyerChief models for around the same price sooner than I was planning. Even though I have TMCC integrated into my system, I can still run off the conventional setting with this locomotive since it has it's own control and electro couplers. Thanks for posting the very informative video. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

I liked that video of 765 also. The whistle sounds great. I like that. I am not sure what the legacy gives you. I am thinking maybe the marker lights are lit. And even more sounds and like you said different operating system. None of these I need. I got my 765 from Charles RO. They shipped quickly. I think I will be happy with what I got.

OK, now to the GP 9s. In the last few minutes I hooked up power to the dummy unit. Lights work fine. Horn sounds terrible. I went to you tube to hear a diesel horn billboard. They are no better. It must be hard to make a good sounding diesel horn. But I still want one. I might have to get a Lionel box car with railsounds. I have heard the steam one and it sounds great. I need to listen to a diesel one. Tried to not go that way because they are expensive. I need a good sounding diesel horn. I have a couple Lionel railsounds box cars for my O scale. They work very nicely. They are cheaper for O scale than S scale. Anybody know of a good sounding diesel horn? If I get the railsound boxcar I would get the engine sounds also. Sound is good. LOL.


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac, Charles Ro is where I just looked. Still the same price as you paid. Also, I feel the same way you do. The FlyerChief will give me all I really want. Legacy would be a waste of money since I couldn't use all the functions. After all, none of my Gilbert steam engines have lighted marker lights and that has never been a problem for me. To be honest, I am not a fan of all that chatter from just about anything. I happy with just the locomotive sounds. 
Good luck on your search for a diesel horn sound. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Legacy will run with a TMCC system, it will also run on a DCC system. Legacy engines also run conventional. FlyerChief engines run with their own controller or conventional. The main differences are Legacy has 4 chuffs/revolution, FlyerChief 2; Legacy has better sounds and many more of them, Legacy has 200 speed steps, a better smoke control system and many more separately applied parts. Legacy has a wireless connector, FlyerChief is a wired connector. Legacy has more lighting effects.


----------



## alaft61ri

I picked up these at grandpa's train depot.


----------



## AmFlyer

Neat Christmas item.


----------



## mopac

Al, that reindeer car looks great. Looks new. I know you got a Christmas car or 2. You have a Christmas train.


----------



## alaft61ri

Not yet looking . yes i have two other cars.


----------



## AFGP9

I've seen those Reindeer Delivery Service cars before but never got a chance to buy one. Nice one Al. When we had train shows, a guy I know who attended a train show that used to be held between Thanksgiving and Christmas, always ran 5 Christmas box cars and one of those Reindeer Delivery Express cars on his show layout. Looked good and was a kid attraction for sure. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou


----------



## AmFlyer

Chris Lonero has the reindeer delivery car for sale over on the OGR forum.


----------



## alaft61ri

I also picked up anther 322 hudson i believe it has the bellos in tender it is a sit. Smoke doesnt needs a good cleaning . i will show pics later busy right know


----------



## alaft61ri

Here is the pics of the 322 like i said needs good cleaning


----------



## AmFlyer

Here is the ATT boxcar that Mopac found for me. It is called Circus Comes To Town with that painting by ATT on the side of the car.
Mopac, Lionel also made a boxcar with the Flyer Fantasy painting on the side. Let me know if you see that one for sale.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice cool looking

Al


----------



## mopac

I think that is a cool box car. Especially since you have a signed print of the picture (painting) on the side.
Flyer Fantasy, I need to find a picture of it. I will assume that is an Angela Trotter car also.


----------



## mopac

Here you go Tom. Same price as your new car. Its a Buy It Now. Seller has 2 of them. NIB.

SeAmerican Flyer 6-48389 "Flyer Fantasy" S Gauge Boxcar, S Gauge, NIB 23922483898 | eBay


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks, I will have my wife buy it later this am. She has the account password and credit card. This boxcar is the other signed print I have in the train room from Angela Trotta Thomas.


----------



## mopac

That is cool. Then you got to have one. Sorry it took so long to find one. Just kidding. I think this is Hennings Trains.


----------



## AmFlyer

Purchased. It is estimated to arrive at the house 12/2. Thanks Mopac. I hope you enjoy spending other people's money as much as I do.


----------



## mopac

LOL, I did chuckle at that one Tom. Should be a safe seller, over 44,000 transactions and 100% feedback. Glad you got one of those. Hennings is a big train store. If I had the prints I would want the cars also.

Oh, Angela says thanks.


----------



## mopac

I looked at the other stuff Hennings has for sale. They have the yellow cleaning fluid tanker.
But I did not see the smoke fluid tanker.


----------



## AmFlyer

The track cleaning fluid tank car might make sense if you also had one of the Gilbert track cleaning cars. Thing is, the colors not only do not match, they do not even go well together.
I bet Angela says thanks, I have three signed pieces of her artwork, a personalized artist proof of her book and now two boxcars.


----------



## mopac

I bet she makes alot from Lionel. Has your 3rd piece of art been done on a car?

Al, that Hudson will clean up nice. Does it run?

Tom, does Angela have anything to do with Thomas the Train stuff?


----------



## AmFlyer

I do not think the third piece I have is on a car. I need to look to be sure but if it is it would be on an O gauge car. ATT has nothing to do with the Thomas the Tank products. I do not know if those owners ever did a promotional deal with Angela to decorate some cars.


----------



## AFGP9

Outstanding box car Tom. Seems Lionel has that printing procedure down. No gaps but yet plenty of rivet detail showing through and the side rib edges are clear and sharp. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

mopac said:


> I bet she makes alot from Lionel. Has your 3rd piece of art been done on a car?
> 
> Al, that Hudson will clean up nice. Does it run?
> 
> Tom, does Angela have anything to do with Thomas the Train stuff?


Yes i just finished cleaning putting in new upper and lower fingers new brushes. Cleaned armature. The bellows in good shape. Paints in good shape i will leave it like it is . 

Thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Received the latest "Mopac assisted" car I purchased. New in the box from Hennings. This is the commemorative Christmas car for the second AF painting by Angela Trotta Thomas. Here are the pictures, I tried to get it in some sunlight so the fact it is dark blue, not black, was apparent.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice looks sharpe looking.
Al


----------



## AFGP9

Nice looking car. I think it is great that you have a car to match each of your paintings. Neat idea. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks guys. Not sure why I did not buy these when they were released.


----------



## alaft61ri

I have made an offer on a 1994 xmass car . waiting to here back.


----------



## Chuck7612

mopac said:


> I do not know if mine has puffing smoke. I have not powered mine up. Waiting for a manual from Lionel.


Yours has chuff synchronized smoke. You can get the manual at Lionel Train Service Documents, O Gauge Model Trains from Lionel Trains


----------



## Chuck7612

AFGP9 said:


> I didn't realize there were 2 different versions of that locomotive. I was looking at the Legacy version. This one you have looks nice. It has all the features that I need since I don't have Legacy but rather TMCC and probably couldn't utilize the extra Legacy features anyway . The 500.00 price of the Legacy version is what I couldn't afford, do to a sudden money shortage. I had planned on getting one. Now that I see what you got for $289, maybe I can get lucky and get one of the FlyerChief models for around the same price sooner than I was planning. Even though I have TMCC integrated into my system, I can still run off the conventional setting with this locomotive since it has it's own control and electro couplers. Thanks for posting the very informative video.
> 
> Kenny


The Legacy version is quite different and with TMCC you can use all of the most-used features which are better than the Flyerchief versions. The Legacy version has scale model detailing, separately applied piping, cab lighting, firebox lighting, scale coupler pad, a much better sound card and speaker (it'll make your windows rattle!). The American Railroads version also has a Mars light which Lionel has never done previously in S scale. I am not trying to get you to spend money given your current shortage; just letting you know that they are very different products. Here is a video mine....


----------



## mopac

Chuck, thanks for the video and manual info. Lionel did send me an original manual. There is no doubt the Legacy version is a nicer upgraded version. But it is almost double the cost and should be expected to be better. So far I am still happy with the FlyerChief. But have not run it. The metal handrails would be nice. Mine are molded. The engineer and fireman would be nice but I can add those. Marker lights and firebox flicker is ok but I can live without them. My other S scale trains do not have them either. Better sound card and speaker is good. Its all in how much you want to spend. This hobby, the spending never ends.


----------



## Chuck7612

mopac said:


> Chuck, thanks for the video and manual info. Lionel did send me an original manual. There is no doubt the Legacy version is a nicer upgraded version. But it is almost double the cost and should be expected to be better. So far I am still happy with the FlyerChief. But have not run it. The metal handrails would be nice. Mine are molded. The engineer and fireman would be nice but I can add those. Marker lights and firebox flicker is ok but I can live without them. My other S scale trains do not have them either. Better sound card and speaker is good. Its all in how much you want to spend. This hobby, the spending never ends.


Well get that thing on the rails soon! You're going to enjoy it.


----------



## mopac

Thanks Chuck, I hope to run it soon. I did catch your video on YouTube before I bought my Berk. I wanted to see some before I bought mine.


----------



## alaft61ri

That video is cool love your layout.

Al


----------



## Chuck7612

alaft61ri said:


> That video is cool love your layout.
> 
> Al


Thank you


----------



## alaft61ri

Here is something that i received. And still waiting for a christmas box car.


----------



## mopac

I like those lamps. They will look good on your layout.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer

Mopac seems to have a magic mailbox that provides steeply discounted S gauge trains. I do not have one of those but I do have some wholesale suppliers and a reliable UPS delivery person. He should be, he is at our house 5 days/week, almost always with something my wife ordered. Today UPS brought a heavy 1'x2'x3' box of new trains! Obviously for me, plus a box of something my wife ordered.
I have not unpacked everything yet but here are some boxcar pictures. Two things to note about the box ends. First, they now say S-20 minimum curve. They should have said minimum radius, not curve because when the O gauge people see this they automatically think diameter. At least us S gaugers know what it means. Also, the catalog number is not on the box. The numbers under the bar code do not match the catalog number. I will post pictures later of all the new cars and engines on the layout.
Be sure to check out the Christmas thread for the two new Christmas boxcars. There are also a dozen more cars on order that have yet to be shipped from the manufacturers. Most of these are MTH.
The most notable of the three cars pictured is the Vesuvius Crucible Freight Sounds boxcar. I will report how it works after I get it on the layout. Vesuvius Crucible had a big presence in Pittsburgh. The Rutland and the Green Bay and Western were made in two different road numbers, I just bought one of each.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice glad you received your package still.waiting for my 3 x mas box car a 2 and 1 whistle blower. Non related train part for my 1913 victor victroler talking machine floor model been 2 weeks.

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

These took about 12 days from Wisconsin to California.


----------



## AmFlyer

Also in the box of new trains received this morning are two Legacy Berkshires, the 6-44126 Erie and the 6-44123 Nickle Plate Road. I unpacked the Erie first, carefully inspected it, filled the smoke chamber and programmed it into the Legacy System data base. With these new engines that is really easy. I just pick the ID, I use the last two digits of the cab number, then run it over the Sensor Track and all the other data is automatically loaded into the system programming. I will do the recommended lubrication later.
I already have a first run FlyerChief Erie Berk so the comparison is easy. The Legacy version is a scale model, the detailing is as good or better than the Y-3. It requires careful handling due to all the separately applied parts. Here are some pictures of it posed on the layout at the engine servicing area.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here are the three freight cars posed on a local freight siding.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here are two shots of Legacy Berkshire 765.


----------



## mopac

Christmas all over again. Nice stuff Tom. Congrats on your boat load.
I need to get a couple SOUNDS box cars. A diesel and a steamer. Let
us know how they work. I was wondering where your new 765 was. I
got a couple, well 3 boxes in the mail today. No train cars or engines.
A cheap drone. A nice bluetooth speaker and 12 feet of tender harness
wire.


----------



## mopac

I have a similar Rutland and the Green bay & Western cars in O scale.
A few days ago I picked up a really cool Kansas City Southern box car and 
a very cool Lionel train store panel delivery truck from Menards. These are
O scale also. They do not have S scale stuff.


----------



## AmFlyer

Mopac, the Vesuvius Crucible car is a new S gauge product, it is not one of the diesel or steamer railsounds cars. It is just random freight car sounds like creaking, squeaking and banging that occur as the car moves. With the volume turned down and the sounds set to infrequent it is pretty neat and not annoying.
The Rutland as you know was originally a Lionel 6464 series car. It was unfortunate Gilbert never made an 800 series equivalent. Now 60 years later we can finally have one! I did not know you were also buying Menards O gauge cars, fortunately they are pretty cheap. 12 feet of tender harness wire?!?! How many new enines are you going to buy and rebuild?


----------



## AFGP9

All nice additions Tom. Those Berkshires sure do look great. After watching mopac's video he has me interested in the Berk he has even though the Legacy version you have has very nice detail. Since I am a life long Green Bay Packer fan you would think I would have at least one Green Bay and Western boxcar. Nope, not one. Gotta fix that shortage!!

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

mopac said:


> Christmas all over again. Nice stuff Tom. Congrats on your boat load.
> I need to get a couple SOUNDS box cars. A diesel and a steamer. Let
> us know how they work. I was wondering where your new 765 was. I
> got a couple, well 3 boxes in the mail today. No train cars or engines.
> A cheap drone. A nice bluetooth speaker and 12 feet of tender harness
> wire.


Mopac, you figure on buying a bunch of Flyer locomotives that will need wire replacement? Funny you should post that about the tender harness wire. The other day I came across a role of new Gilbert wire sheathing. It is dark gray, not black. 8 feet of it. I checked a couple of my older steam engines and only one used the dark gray color. No matter. If I need to make a harness I will use it. I came across the small box it was in with other odds and ends while looking for something else. It seems every time I go looking for something, I find something I wasn't looking for. I got to get better organized. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri




----------



## mopac

Kenny, I call that 12 feet of harness a life time supply. I doubt I will need to order more.
I also have 8 inches that I had left. I probably have 30 Gilbert steamers and have only replaced
2 of the harnesses but I know I have a few that need replaced. I had a choice of
3 ft, 6 ft, or 12ft. The 12 ft was less per foot so thats the route I went.


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, Lionel makes the new yellow Green Bay and Western in two different road numbers so you can have two.
As far as Berks go I only recommend the Legacy version if you have a Legacy control system, other Legacy engines, and usually operate your layout with the Legacy system. The newest version of the FlyerChief Berk that Mopac has does 90% of what my Legacy version does. Just make sure it is the latest version with Bluetooth. My two year old pre Bluetooth FlyerChief Berk is only about 50% of the legacy version and the sounds are poor.
Do not forget to also buy one of these boxcars.


----------



## alaft61ri

AmFlyer said:


> Kenny, Lionel makes the new yellow Green Bay and Western in two different road numbers so you can have two.
> As far as Berks go I only recommend the Legacy version if you have a Legacy control system, other Legacy engines, and usually operate your layout with the Legacy system. The newest version of the FlyerChief Berk that Mopac has does 90% of what my Legacy version does. Just make sure it is the latest version with Bluetooth. My two year old pre Bluetooth FlyerChief Berk is only about 50% of the legacy version and the sounds are poor.
> Do not forget to also buy one of these boxcars.
> 
> 
> View attachment 552469


----------



## alaft61ri

Well my mail box was full today. Here is what i received. 2008 christmas box
And a 2 and 1 whistle billboard.


----------



## AmFlyer

Good additions.


----------



## mopac

Kenny, you will love this. I got another life time supply of something. 100 feet of 1/8 inch
shrink tubing. 2 to 1 shrink. I also got my whiskey barrels today. I like them. The barrels
were mailed Dec 11 and I just got them today.


----------



## Magic

mopac, if you got your barrels of whiskey today when is the party?
Not that I'm fussy but what brand?

Magic


----------



## mopac

I found out something about heat shrink tubing. When it says 1/8 inch, that is after heat has been
applied. I should have ordered 1/16 inch.

The barrels contain Seagrams.


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac I can understand why you bought the 12' length since it was cheaper per foot. Sounds like your mail is still slow. I think that must be a universal problem. I sent a Christmas card to a person in Adrian, MI. on Dec. 5. I got an email saying it was received Jan. 7th. As to your whiskey barrels taking some time to reach you, that's not a bad thing. It just added to the aging of the Seagrams. 
So now you got a life time supply of shrink tubing you can't use?


----------



## AFGP9

Tom thanks for the Green Bay box car information. I was wondering about the Berkshire Legacy versus the FlyerChief. I don't have Legacy but do have TMCC. I was wondering about the function differences. If the version that mopac has produces 90% of the functions that the Legacy version does then I'm happy. To be honest, the one function I thought would be nice was the electrocoupler. Thanks for the Blue Tooth information. I never thought of that. I have to get those Green Bay box cars. I hope I have better luck with the mail than mopac has had. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Good scores Al. I almost bought one of those Christmas hoppers. Sharp. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

All the FlyerChief engines have electrocouplers.


----------



## mopac

Kenny, I am hoping with Christmas over the mail will get better. I still have a car to come.
It was mailed before Christmas and does not look close. Our mail is bad, needs to be
over hauled. Pony express many times would be quicker. About 5 years ago I sold alot on ebay. Most of my boxes were delivered in 2 or 3 days. Sure not the case now. From what I hear many post offices have trailers parked outside loaded with mail that they have not got to
yet. There is a problem. This new guy running USPS is not getting the job done. He has no
knowledge of mail. In over his head. USPS has run in the red for years. The new guy is
trying to turn a profit. You see the results. I too am still getting Christmas cards mailed well
before DEC 25.


----------



## AFGP9

I'm still waiting on my S-Fest hoppers that were allegedly mailed just after Thanksgiving. Can't get any tracing information so I don't know what the issue is. I have called and asked the person handling these cars to put a trace on the shipment and to date not response. So I guess USPS has eaten my cars and all the tracing information.

Tom I wasn't aware that all the FlyerChiefs had electrocouplers. Shows you how much I have investigated those engines. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

The USPS issues must be regional in terms of severity. We have some minor delays but nothing major, like waiting over a month for an important train delivery!
There is always an exception that proves a rule. This time the exception is this little FlyerChief dockside switcher. It has no electrocouplers.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom it is a good looking locomotive though. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

My k335 will come in tuesday he used fed x and coming from nevada. Like the engine good luck with them.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri

Christmas today my k335 came in needs a good cleaning here are some pics.


----------



## AFGP9

Al it looks to me like you got a nice K335 way under the usual going price. Looks good. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou


----------



## AmFlyer

This NP reefer is not new to me but it is newly discovered hiding in my collection. It went on the layout today. It is a 2004 production car. The Lionel pictures show it painted a dull gray, it is in fact a bright silver. I think this car may win the award for the most lettering stamped on the car sides plus the decals.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice


----------



## AFGP9

Nice looking. Tom you are correct regarding the lettering. That's a lot for sure. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Pick these up at my hobby shop. Couldnt resist the price 20.00 for both.
Al


----------



## mopac

I got a new locomotive in the mail box. Its my C&NW baldwin switcher. Very nice. Manual says to lubricate after prolonged storage. According to the shipper box I got its been in storage since 2007. I will lube it and try to run it tomorrow. Loco came from Charles RO trains, same as my berkshire. I like this.


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice.


----------



## mopac

The switcher has something I have never seen. It has 2 rollers on each side to pick up power
from the rails. A great idea. My other diesels have the shoes like some tenders have. The rollers
are similar to rollers on Lionel locos for the center rail.


----------



## AmFlyer

Like this? This is the truck on my FlyerChief UP GP7. Lionel is currently using this design, they seem to work well.


----------



## AmFlyer

Now the picture.


----------



## alaft61ri

very nice.
Good luck. Al


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac, that is a nice looking switcher. I'm sure that it will run better than an original Gilbert if for no other reason than it has a better system for electrical pick up with those two rollers. Yes that is a good idea. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Yep Tom, the rollers are just like yours. Again I think a great design. I am not a big fan of shoes.


----------



## AmFlyer

My wife prefers I do not leave the house without shoes. Note on the FlyerChief GP7 all four wheels on the power truck have traction tires. The non powered rear truck also has two of the pickup rollers. These engines pick up power more reliably than most of my Legacy diesels, the four rollers work great.


----------



## mopac

I looked at the rollers on my switcher to see if they could be retrofitted to my other diesels. I do not
think that is possible. At least with the rollers on the switcher. They are really built in to the trucks.
And are kinda small. Maybe some Lionel rollers. Not on top of my priority lst.


----------



## Chuck7612

I finally built my first Kinsman kit. Definitely not a one-nighter!


----------



## AmFlyer

Chuck, you go to the top of the list for taking on and finishing that project! No way I would have even tried, it just looks like too much detail work. The completed car does look great.


----------



## Chuck7612

AmFlyer said:


> Chuck, you go to the top of the list for taking on and finishing that project! No way I would have even tried, it just looks like too much detail work. The completed car does look great.


Thanks Tom. It was a little more than I bargained for, but I am delighted with the result. Fortunately, I planned to weather it from the start, so some of my flubs were easily hidden with some strategic streaking. These were made in the 70's and come with a perfect set of scale engineering drawings.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice job


----------



## mopac

Car looks great Chuck.

My new C&NW switcher is not new anymore. I got a chance to lube and run it this morning.
Very nice, I like it. Very smooth and steady runner. Reverse unit was not behaving right at
first but after running some works every time now. Only problem now is the headlight went 
out after about 10 minutes of running. I think it came with a spare. Reverse headlight is
working fine. It seems to be a good puller. Only have 4 cars behind it and acts like they are
not even there. A little gear noise in forward. None in reverse. Still breaking it in. Right now
the engine is worth the 150.00 I paid for it. Good looking engine. I would recommend it.


----------



## Chuck7612

mopac said:


> Car looks great Chuck.
> 
> My new C&NW switcher is not new anymore. I got a chance to lube and run it this morning.
> Very nice, I like it. Very smooth and steady runner. Reverse unit was not behaving right at
> first but after running some works every time now. Only problem now is the headlight went
> out after about 10 minutes of running. I think it came with a spare. Reverse headlight is
> working fine. It seems to be a good puller. Only have 4 cars behind it and acts like they are
> not even there. A little gear noise in forward. None in reverse. Still breaking it in. Right now
> the engine is worth the 150.00 I paid for it. Good looking engine. I would recommend it.


Thanks. I hope that light is an easy one to replace.


----------



## AFGP9

Chuck that is quite an accomplishment. Love the weathering. I have scratch built buildings in the past and have always wanted to do a craftsman building kit but never thought of doing a rail car. NIce job. 

Kenny


----------



## Chuck7612

AFGP9 said:


> Chuck that is quite an accomplishment. Love the weathering. I have scratch built buildings in the past and have always wanted to do a craftsman building kit but never thought of doing a rail car. NIce job.
> 
> Kenny


Thank you!


----------



## mopac

A few days ago I took the shell and the powered truck off my C&NW switcher. I took the shell off to replace the headlight bulb. Yep, a bulb. Not an LED. I have been busy with other things and have not put it back together. Tomorrow I expect to get it running again. Lionel did not disappoint me with a bad design dept. I really think they do not do a focus group study on new products. The group should include consumers. They would readily get feedback on what they did wrong. I say this for 2 reasons. First is the headlight and tail lights. They had a partial good idea. The wires from the bulb had a small plug at the end of each wire. The plugs plugged in to small tubes on the board. Here is the bad part. The replacement bulbs do not have the plugs on the end of the wires. I will have to solder the new wires to the plugs. Here is another dandy. The front and rear bulbs are different. Why. I got a bag in the box with 2 different bulbs and 4 new traction tires. That is good. Now to the powered truck. We mentioned it had those rollers for power pickup. Thats good.
The way the wires are connected to the spring loaded stem that has the roller is just plain stupid. The wires are not soldered. They are held to the roller stem with a short rubber tube. And not very well. The rubber tubes seem to be one time use. They will not hold the wire to the stem. I am just going to solder the wires to the stem. Lionel did use nice
metal gears in the truck. I took it apart to add grease. There was no grease inside, just oil. Thats the way I will put it back together. It is a nice set of gears.


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac, I take back what I said about Lionel improving on the Gilbert design. It sounds like that particular model is cursed with poor engineering no matter who the manufacturer is/was. Why? I still don't understand why the proven motor design and functions of a 370, 372 or any of the 370 series engines couldn't have been used in the C&NW switcher. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

There are some good things on the switcher. It just has some bad things also. The motor seems to be nice and like I said the gears are very nice. I think the things I complained about were done to help Lionel to assemble the switcher faster and more cheaply. I think it will be fine. Lionel does not think about the end user sometimes.
.


----------



## alaft61ri

Picked up a 301 steam engine. Needed just a cleaning . shell had a date march 1953 and a 650 new haven green a little beat up but price was right. Here is some picks.
Al


----------



## mopac

Good pick ups Al. Your rock formations in the last pic is looking good.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks iam going to redo the other end over want to make the river and mountain more realistic i been watching alot of you tube of woodland sceinc. Video's.


----------



## AFGP9

Al that is a nice 301 you got there. I know you got a Royal Blue so considering that 650 needs a little work, why not paint in to match your Royal Blue? Then you can look for the rest of the passenger cars that usually make up a passenger train. I have a 650 for just that reason. Currently looking for a ratty baggage car and observation car. Those will be a good start. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Kenny, that is a good idea. I have always wondered why Gilbert did not make blue passenger
cars for the Royal Blue locomotive. Its a passenger engine. I guess I will have to look into this.

Kenny, I guess your weather is pretty much like mine. Worst in years. -8 here this morning. I
have 5 to 6 inches of snow on the ground. Need to shovel the drive. I have not had to do that
for a few years. Usually melts the next day. Not going to happen this time. I had trouble getting up the drive last night. Took 4 attempts, with a running start, to get up my incline on the drive. 120 foot drive.

Tom, I do not want to hear how nice it is there.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks good i dear i have other 650s on the baggage car let me ck tonight iam working at my other job i will post a pick the inside is missing for the people to go in if you want it you can have it kenny.

Al


----------



## AFGP9

I too have wondered why Gilbert missed the boat on not offering passenger cars to go with the Royal Blue. I got a can of Rustoleum that matches the blue on the engine. 
Yep Mopac, it was -6 here this morning, now up to -2. It hasn't been above 10 degrees for 10 days. We had 6" of snow then yesterday and last night an additional 8". It hasn't been above 10 degrees for the last 2 weeks. The snow and cold I can handle. Used to it. What I can't handle is the constant wind making the powdery snow drift everywhere. I had to snow blow out my back door this morning so my dog could go out. The snow had drifted over my patio and half way up against the door. When I opened the door, that was a big surprise. The front is no better. I got a Jeep so getting out is no problem. Clearing the drive will have to wait. If you have to shovel, now is the time since the snow is so powdery due to the temp. Don't over do it though. 

Tom what mopac said. 

Thanks for the offer Al but I honestly don't need it. I have 4 other 650's. What I don't have is the baggage and observation cars. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Ok, I will not comment then.
It sounds like all of you have power which is way better than those who live further south.


----------



## alaft61ri

I said i might have an extra baggage i must of wrote it wrong . the way i word it was wrong. I will post a pic.tonight.


----------



## alaft61ri

Hi kenny this is what i have if this is what your looking then it yours let me know.
Al


----------



## mopac

Kenny, we have some relief coming this weekend. 42 sat. and 52 mon.
Snowing again here right now. Don't need it. Worst winter in years. A
fresh snow is really pretty but after 30 minutes I am done with it. With
some warmer days coming I am not going to shovel the drive.


----------



## AFGP9

It isn't supposed to be quite 42 Sat. here. 30 Sat. and Sunday plus "measurable" snow. Weatherman speak for they got no idea how much. I still haven't cleared my drive from the snow we got Monday. I don't know about you but I am sure glad for Global warming!! What a crock and joke.
I'm with you that snow looks pretty but it only takes me about 15 minutes then I think about having to be out in it, then I'm done with it although a little warmer temp. would help. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

The 975 shell appears in good shape but it is missing some key parts that make the passengers walk through the car. 
We got some pictures from a friend's house in Chicago, looked like about 15" where they live. I do not miss that weather. I can see the snow off in the distance on the peaks of the San Bernardino mountains, close enough for me.
All the Los Angeles area ski slopes are open but passes are limited to meet Covid restrictions. The Palm Springs Tramway is reopening this week with the relaxation of some of the Covid restrictions. That is the best way to play in the snow. Drive to Palm Springs, park in the lot where it is 70+ degrees. Ride the Tramway to 8,200' peak of Mt San Jacinto. Play in the snow or go cross country skiing or whatever. Ride the Tram back to the parking lot, drive back to the beach.
On another subject, I ordered 11 new passenger cars from Ron at American Models. Six of them will be a new production run of long sold out cars. I should have them all in a month or so. I will post pictures when they are here. That is also 11 more cars I have to perform coupler mount surgery on to reduce the gaps between cars.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom funny you should mention visiting the snow by riding the Tramway, play in the snow or cross country ski then driving back to the beach. That reminds me of when I lived in Phoenix and would either drive up to the White Mountains east of Phoenix or more often, up to Flagstaff to visit the snow. I'd rather visit the snow and leave it, then back to warm Phoenix, than have it visit me and over stay it's welcome like around here. Your assumption of 15" of snow in Chicago is pretty accurate based on news reports from WGN. With the two storms back to back we have at least that much but maybe a couple of inches more since the last storm came through here first then moved northeast through Chicago. 
I'd say you do have some surgery to do but then after doing it before several times you should have that down to a science. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Phoenix to Flagstaff is a nice drive, I have done it a number of times.
I can do the coupler revisions efficiently but I do not think I have enough of the special ultra short screw needed. I will see after the cars arrive, there is a lot of unrelated things in my schedule between now and then.


----------



## alaft61ri

Amflyer i know i thought kenny wanted wanst sure he wanted a working or to do something else .


----------



## mopac

I thought about the global warming thing also. By the end of feb. we should be pretty much through the rough times.
Tex has over 20 dead from the cold. Plus they are getting ice. No ice here really.


----------



## AmFlyer

Close to 3M in Texas w/o power. A percentage of those also have no water. Saw an article from Austin that people were measuring temps inside their house in the high 30's. Pipes are failing in houses and leaking water. This will be a lot more complicated for many people than just waiting for power to come back on. 
A few homeowners in our area have had Tesla come out and install the Tesla solar roof tiles plus some PowerWalls (batteries.) Nice system but pricey. They can now disconnect from the power system and run standalone if desired. Something to think about. Loosing power in the summer can damage refrigerated items but loosing it in the winter can seriously damage a house and even result in deaths. A lot of others have installed solar panels on the roof using 3rd party providers. These systems require a metered connection and generally will not work during an outage. It does reduce/eliminate the electric cost.


----------



## mopac

I lived in Houston 17 years and never saw a snow flake. I moved away and 3 weeks later Houston got 3 inches of snow.
They have no snow shovels. Shut them done for 3 days. We did have frozen water pipes in Texas. They put pipes in outside walls. Not here. I remember lots of busted pipes. I don't want to say this too loudly but I have never had a frozen pipe here. We have more busted water pipes in the summer here. Not in houses but along the streets. If you get a frozen pipe,
thaw it out slowly. Not alot of heat real quickly. Like a torch. That will bust a pipe. Sometimes just running water in a pipe near the frozen one will thaw it.


----------



## Chuck7612

As a Houstonian, I can tell you we are having a lot of fun here! No water, no power, ice covered roads. Normally at this time of year, I am gearing up for getting back in my pool within the next few weeks. Instead, I have to que up to get some busted pool piping fixed. Now back to trains, I grabbed a few treasures from a young man in VA selling off his deceased father's massive S scale collection that I will post soon.


----------



## AFGP9

When my dad moved us to Phoenix, AZ back in the 50's, it snowed for the very first time in their history on Christmas morning our first year living there. About an inch. Because my mom missed "home" we moved back. I vacationed there for many years until finally moving back in 1988. Guess what? For the second time in history, up to that point, it snowed the winter of 1988 on Christmas morning !! Again about an inch. It lasted on the ground to about noon. Since they have zero snow treating equipment, I remember listening to all the hazardous driving warnings and everybody should stay home. What a laugh I got out of that. It had snowed all the way down from Flagstaff to the Phoenix Valley. An inch is nothing but to those people it was a disaster. Of course in the summer time when the black top streets get hot it is just as slick and no, they can't drive on that either without wrecking because the drivers know only one city speed, 45 mph no matter which street. 
I have friends in Houston and Austin. They have all got big problems. I just talked to 3 of them. I feel sorry for all affected. No heat with the temps they had?? Then they got low water pressure? Seems like their world came to a standstill. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Hopefully soon your friends and everything gets back to normal wish them well.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri

Pick these up today the other 2 are for parts.last two are for parts.


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, I am impressed you are thinking ahead and buying parts items.
I was running some trains this morning, one of them included the Vesuvius Crucible Freight Sounds boxcar. It is pictured earlier in this thread. Every time I run it I like it more so I ordered three more Freight Sounds cars from Charles Ro who has them in stock. These are three different roadnames. Lionel made a total of 5. I will post pictures when they show up and I get them on the layout. The volume levels and sound frequency need to be adjusted. Out of the box they are way too loud and intrusive. Subtle is much better. The rail sparking effect is also great.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks i been buying small stuff i had brushes and spring come in and upper and lower fingers i have some reverse units armatures some chasie frames etc etc.


----------



## AFGP9

When we had train shows and auctions, if I found a box of parts, I bought them. Most of the time the parts were a mixture of S and O gauge stuff. As a result, I have a mixture of Lionel and Marx trucks with couplers, a couple of steam engine bodies, some Lionel and Marx cars, and other assorted odds and ends, not to mention the Gilbert parts. Even so, I still seem to never have the part I need for a Flyer project and must rely upon Doug at Portlines or one of the other parts suppliers.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, that is always the impediment to a quick repair. Years ago I stocked up as though I was a repair station. Purchased quantities of all the items for normal replacements and repairs. That worked reasonably well but I was still on the phone with parts suppliers to get something not in my parts bins for too many of the repairs.


----------



## AFGP9

The only parts that I keep in quantity are finger boards, engine to tender harnesses, wheel sets, smoke unit parts, a gizllion types of the proper screws, and KC's. I do have several odds and ends bought from suppliers. These parts were bought for convivence rather than anticipation. The parts bought at the shows and auctions run the gamut so they are one off for repairs if I were to purchase a steam locomotive needing a repair and knowing I could repair the problem with a part I have in that category. In spite of all that, as you say Tom, there is the impediment possibility and being that one part short. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Definitely a lot of screws. I also have a lot of replacement bulbs. Add link couplers, weights and pins; brushes and springs.


----------



## AFGP9

I forgot about the bulb supply, pins, brushes, and brush springs, both old and new style, for older steam engines. For me those old style springs are a love/hate relationship. I do have a good supply of links with the weights still attached. Seems like I have every style of link coupler made. Another by product of the train show and auction junk box buying. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

At 5pm today UPS delivered a large box from American Models. Inside were the new heavyweight passenger cars. Several of us called Ron at AM and requested he rerun the long out of stock Green New Haven heavyweights. Ron did so and here is a set of the six cars plus three 80’ NH heavyweights, a cafe car, a 10-1 sleeper and a 12-1 sleeper. The two cars on the bottom right are a PRR Tuscan cafe and a 10-1 sleeper for my PRR Tuscan set.
I ordered these cars with scale wheels and couplers. This will save me the trouble of shortening all the coupler arms on high rail cars. The 5 paper tubes are the LED circuit boards for the 80” cars, these are not illuminated from AM so I need to install the lights. Hopefully I will have time tomorrow to unpack and set up the cars for photography on the layout. It will be a short day, I have an afternoon appointment.


----------



## mopac

Lots of goodies. Will be looking forward to the pics.


----------



## AFGP9

I guess it pays to have friends in high places, especially in the model train production Tom. Happy Passenger Car day to you!
Looking forward to seeing them. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Me too


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, I think the more appropriate saying would be the old "Money talks, BS walks." Two of us coordinated beforehand, we then each called the next morning with our credit cards in hand.
I will start the unpacking and photography shortly.


----------



## AFGP9

Yeah Tom that might be a more appropriate description on how you were able to "persuade" AM to produce the cars.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

I somehow put my new AM passenger cars in the Photo of the Day thread rather than this one. I have another chance to post in the correct thread. Last night I received the three Freight Sounds boxcars ordered from Charles Ro. I received one, the Vesuvius Crucible, three months ago from a preorder I had placed. After adjusting the volume and resetting the play frequency of the sounds to my liking I came to really like having the car in a freight train. Therefore three more were acquired.
For completeness the first picture is a repost of the Vesuvius Crucible car, the next five pictures are the new arrivals from last night.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice love the colors.
Al


----------



## AFGP9

Very nice cars Tom. Nice bright colors. I am especially partial to the T.P.&W as that line still runs through my town 6 blocks from me. Of course now under new ownership. Still occasionally they will run a repainted T.P.&W engine with a Mid America 2 or 3 engine lash up.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

The graphics and paint on the newer Lionel Flyer cars is really good. Plus these Freight Sounds boxcars were made in less common roadnames. As a former Pittsburgher I could not believe they made a Vesuvius Crucible car.


----------



## AFGP9

The graphics are sharp and paint very nice. Sorry I'm not familiar with the Vesuvius Crucible RR. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

It is a Pittsburgh company that was involved in servicing and supplying the steel mills.


----------



## alaft61ri

This is what i bought today grandpa's train depot.


----------



## AmFlyer

I like that one, it is PRR.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou


----------



## mopac

Nice car Al. Looks great.


----------



## alaft61ri

This is what i bought today. The second pic is a marx reason why i bought it is because i want to buy one engine each of the different companies postwar or prewar. Lionel of course there ives and not sure if there is more.


----------



## alaft61ri

This is what i bought from the small out side train show today a 904 crane car it is brand new never used that is from the vender i use he more stuff new a friend of his past away has a huge collection he had people still in the package. Etc
Also bought a 332 need work couldn't pass up the price plus he threw in a caboose
Here are the pics


----------



## AmFlyer

That 906 is spectacular, plus the OB.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks i just took apart the 332 the and armature and field is magnetized that not supposed to be right if not i will take it to work and de magnatize them. I was expecting a reverse unit i guess they dont because i looked in my k- line book.


----------



## AmFlyer

Many 332's are DC. These engines have a permanent magnet field with no wire windings. There will be two wires from the tender and no reverse unit.


----------



## alaft61ri

So i cant use this on my layout i thought they lable the shell dc before i bought it i asked if this was dc.


----------



## AmFlyer

Some Northerns had cabs stamped as 332DC and some as 334DC, these are uncommon. Most of the DC Northerns are just stamped 332. All you need is a cheap 5A bridge rectifier to put between the transformer and track. All of your engines will run with DC track power. If you want to be able to reverse the DC engine then a DPDT switch is also needed.


----------



## AmFlyer

The other alternative is to buy a Dallee #400 electronic reverse unit for the DC engine. It will then run with AC track power and work just like the engines with universal motors and reverse units, but better.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thankyou appriciate.

Al


----------



## alaft61ri

Why is it when i put in how to convert DC to AC it come up the opposite. AC to DC


----------



## AmFlyer

You do not need to convert DC power to AC. There is nothing on your layout that will operate only on AC. Good thing, too. Converting DC to AC requires an inverter. Backup power supplies for outages for older computers had these included. 
You merely need to supply DC from the AC track power to the permanent magnet motor and be able to flip the polarity to reverse the engine. That is what the Dallee #400 circuit board does.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thanks i was kinda confused thankyou


----------



## mopac

Al, that crane car is a beauty. Nice find. A train show would be great to attend.
Nice stuff you got.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks it was outside from 9 to 12 it was small but nice.


----------



## alaft61ri

Is there a certain denalie 400 to get and is it hard to do iam nervise because iam not great with electronics. 332

Al


----------



## AmFlyer

If you want to see the Dallee 400 go to the Port Lines website. On the list on the left hand side of the screen select Electronics and Overview. With the DC motor there are only four connections. The power input is the wires from the two tender trucks, the output is the two wires that go to the engine. It mounts in the tender.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thanks


----------



## alaft61ri

Picked this up to day 583a crane works motor works but doesnt spin all the way. Trying to find parts list parts diagram.plus need new wire for magnet


Al


----------



## alaft61ri

Pick this up at a small outside show sunday.282 good shape runs good.


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice, it looks in great shape. It also has the long trucks on the tender so it should run well.


----------



## mopac

I love my 282s. They run real good. With the plastic shell, mine spin the wheels easily. I have added some weight
but not enough yet. I got a nice 290 in the mail today. I will try to get some pics tomorrow. Seller says it does not run. All parts seem to be there.


----------



## alaft61ri

Cool i have a 290 love it. Good luck


----------



## mopac

Here is my new to me 290. Pretty much happy with it.
Nice paint, cab numbers, and tender lettering.
Seller graded it a C-7. As usual it is over graded.
It needs a few repairs. The link coupler got broken in
the trip here. Time to learn how to fix these. Need to
buy the tools. The front tender truck is loose. Another
repair I need to learn. LOL, more tools. I have a 283 with
a loose tender truck. This 290 makes 4 I own. Only one runs.
but nothing serious with the other 3. The new 290 was 47.11
plus shipping. A good price. I noticed something. The 290
and the 295 do not have a railroad symbol on the tender.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice good shape good luck with it happy choo chooing. Lol


----------



## AmFlyer

Correct, the 290 and 295 just have American Flyer on the tender. How did you get along so far without the link coupler tools, mine have had a lot of use over the years.


----------



## AFGP9

Al great looking 906 plus box and it is new! Good buy. I have 2 of those but neither look that good. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac your 290 looks pretty nice plus nice sharp lettering. Once again a great a buy. Those link coupler tools are a requirement for sure for fixing those link couplers. After those tools you will wonder why you waited to buy them.

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks


----------



## alaft61ri

He has 650 i might buy same shape new.


----------



## alaft61ri

Picked these up today couldnt pass up.
75.00







kg Jo


----------



## AmFlyer

Uhhh, If the two red 643 flats have American Flyer Circus lettered in yellow on the sides in good condition they are worth at least $100 each! Red circus flats, rather than yellow, are rare. The 353 engine in that condition might be $150.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks here is a better picture of them the flats do have some paint ware not bad havnt cleaned them yet.


----------



## AmFlyer

Those red circus flats are originals. Take good care of them, they are a rare find. The 649 appears to be the dark yellow version. The other two versions are light yellow plastic and then the painted yellow. The painted car is worth more only if the paint is not chipped, those are hard to find. I like yours because it has the diecast chassis with the steps.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok good thanks.


----------



## mopac

Thanks Kenny, I think my 290 wll make a fine engine.

Al, you scored big time on the crcus stuff. Very nice. The red flats are rare.
Congrats. I like.


----------



## JMedwick

I finally got my Royal Blue. It came with the original cardboard wrapper and box. Now to get it running. Also got a 479 Silver Flash. Already fixed it up and it runs great.


----------



## mopac

Congrats on the 2 locomotives. They look good. I guess we never have enough.
I have ones I may never run much. I have a Royal Blue. It runs. Ran it one day
and have not ran it since. Most of mine need to get in the repair shop for a lube and minor tune ups. A few need to go to the paint shop. I have always liked the Silver Flash.
Enjoy them.


----------



## JMedwick

Very true. I enjoy fixing them up a lot more than running. Probably why I keep not working on my potential lay out to instead fix up new additions.


----------



## AmFlyer

The Royal Blue looks great. The 479 must have just a few running hours on it if it does not have the chassis wear at the axles.


----------



## alaft61ri

Congrats like royal blue like the color scheme on silver flash. Just bought a 353 circus 2nd one not sure if i will paint it needs a few minor parts all in all not bad have pic in show me what added.

Al


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks.


----------



## JMedwick

Interesting on the 479. I know my Santa Fe only runs Ok and I figure that it is the axel wear. But this 479 runs silky smooth.


----------



## AFGP9

Al nice score on the circus stuff especially the red flats. I've only seen those once. It looks like with those red flats, the 649 color variation that Tom pointed out, and the good 353 engine, you did quite well. I know a collector who specializes in circus trains and those red flats are in his collection. His layout room is a circus collector's dream. He pointed out so many variations I lost track. Until I saw his collection I didn't know there were different shades of the yellow 649 nor that there were red flats. I have never been a circus train collector so my knowledge is somewhat limited. I got a quick crash course when I visited J. D.'s circus collection. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

JMedwick, that is a very nice Royal Blue. Very nice lettering too. Then there is your Silver Flash. Another nice locomotive. I am glad to hear that it runs so well. I have had more than my share of PA's. It was a love hate thing with me. Most ran okay but the few that didn't, no matter what I did to get them to run well, kind of soured me on them and I sold all of them and their chrome passenger cars long ago. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks didnt know either about the circus stuff either.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri

This is what bought today. 300ac and the milk car


----------



## AFGP9

Al it looks like you scored again. Nice 973 Milk Car. Dose it operate like it should? That 300AC looks cosmetically as good as you can expect from something that old. A little cleaning and it will really stand out. The one I got runs super. I didn't have to do a thing except lube moving parts. I thought for sure I would have to do the usual wiring work and such but no.

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou 973 works the 300 just cleaned it and replace uper and lower fingers and cleaned armature.


----------



## Chuck7612

Some recent acquisitions that were big bargains. The pair of AM UP SD60's was $255. They weren't running but that was easily remedied. I just finished adding DCC w/ sound and lights and coupler gap fillers/boxes. The SD70Ace was only $420 (aided by the fact that I bought lots of other stuff too from the guy). I just finished some weathering on it.


----------



## mopac

Chuck, congrats on your awesome scores. They look great. Very envious here. Do me and everybody here a
favor and when you have time do a video of your new engines. Thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer

Chuck, the CSX 4817 is from the 2016 catalog. How does it run? Not one of my newer UP SD70ACe's ran at all because of the poorly designed pickup springs under the axles in the trucks. Carl Tuveson came up with a fix he applied to all mine and they work ok now. The first run SD 70ACe's from 10 years back used a different design and they run perfectly.
The SD60's look good, I do not have any of those. They look big enough to hold the smoke unit from a U36C, or an SD70ACe.


----------



## Chuck7612

AmFlyer said:


> Chuck, the CSX 4817 is from the 2016 catalog. How does it run? Not one of my newer UP SD70ACe's ran at all because of the poorly designed pickup springs under the axles in the trucks. Carl Tuveson came up with a fix he applied to all mine and they work ok now. The first run SD 70ACe's from 10 years back used a different design and they run perfectly.
> The SD60's look good, I do not have any of those. They look big enough to hold the smoke unit from a U36C, or an SD70ACe.


I was expecting that problem to occur, but it hasn't with this one. I had two others with the stalling problem, but I made the modifications suggested by Carl and they work well now. So overall, I have 2 that had the problem and 2 that didnt.


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks, it is good to know at least some of the engines worked.


----------



## alaft61ri

Here is a couple of things i picked up friday 779 oil drum loader. And steam whistle control. On the 779 have the man no forklift barrels and control switch there on order had trouble getting to run amflyer was helping then came home put back together and works good go figure.


----------



## mopac

Looks like a nice drum loader Al. I hope to add one to my collection some day. Congrats.


----------



## AFGP9

Nice 779 loader you have there Al. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks guys


----------



## Chuck7612

mopac said:


> Chuck, congrats on your awesome scores. They look great. Very envious here. Do me and everybody here a
> favor and when you have time do a video of your new engines. Thanks.


As requested.....


----------



## alaft61ri

That is cool great job love your layout too

Al


----------



## mopac

Chuck, thanks so much. All 3 of your new engines are just too cool. They sound good and look like they run good.
Congrats. Those 2 UP for 200 something look like a deal and a half. Thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer

The direct comparison of the Legacy sounds with the DCC sounds is interesting. The DCC seems more detailed and a closer match to the engine speed. On the other hand a Legacy engine is pre-programmed and requires minimal user knowledge to set up and use.


----------



## Chuck7612

AmFlyer said:


> The direct comparison of the Legacy sounds with the DCC sounds is interesting. The DCC seems more detailed and a closer match to the engine speed. On the other hand a Legacy engine is pre-programmed and requires minimal user knowledge to set up and use.


All true Tom. Legacy really captured me and got me into the hobby. But I ran into a problem when I came face to face with the fact that I had reached my limit of engine types with Railsounds. I had many more types if engines in which I wanted to install digital controls and sound than what Electric Railroad offered in Railsounds boards. Plus I was regularly operating on a DCC layout with our Houston club, and all I could run were my SD70Ace's and ES44ac's. So I tried my first DCC install. It was so much easier to install than TMCC, largely because of the much, much smaller space that a decoder takes up. Programming and operation are a much bigger learning curve than Legacy, but I have enjoyed learning how. I now have small section of track next to my PC which connects through an interface device and a USB cable. I do the programming on my computer with free software called JMRI Decoder Pro. I am currently installing ESU Loksound 5 decoders (plus lights and sound) in 8 of my friend's engines and setting them all up for him with Decoder Pro. The choices for customization can be overwhelming, but I am settling into what set-ups I prefer.


----------



## AmFlyer

There is just no comparison between the limited ERR sounds and a good DCC system. For me, DCC is not viable unless I built a second layout to use DCC. There is no simple way to put DCC on my existing layout. The layout builder looked at it during construction because they do a lot of DCC in HO. An example of just one of many issues is the reverse loops. The Legacy layout uses PSX-AR-AC controllers designed for the 10A output of the ZW-L channels. They are not compatible with DCC systems. A PSX-AR DCC controller will not work because it would go up in smoke with the 7A draw of a pair of Legacy engines. The probable solution just for this one issue was to install both devices and run duplicate wiring to the affected power districts and blocks.


----------



## AmFlyer

UPS stopped at our house this afternoon, in the box were some cars that were on order from recent catalogs. It is always a good day when more trains arrive. Four fishbelly hoppers from MTH and the REA car from Lionel. Here are a few pictures. I sure hope all you REA fanatics ordered one of these cars, it is nicely done. I will post pictures of the MTH hoppers on the layout tomorrow.


----------



## AmFlyer

This morning we have fishbelly hoppers from MTH. These are absolutely spectacular cars. They were a last minute add to my order and I am pleased to have them.


----------



## alaft61ri

Those are cool looking very nice great decison to buy. Colors are nice
Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks, I sure hope someone continues to make these former Showcase Line cars after MTH.


----------



## mopac

Tom, I some how missed your new cars. Those are very nice. I like them all. Nice.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom those hoppers are great looking cars. From the looks of the wheels they should roll smooth as silk. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

They roll great, if the sidings are not dead level they roll away. I also ordered some additional cars from the MTH catalog but unfortunately it appears all have been cancelled. They were box cars and cabooses, I really wanted the cabooses.


----------



## Chuck7612

AmFlyer said:


> They roll great, if the sidings are not dead level they roll away. I also ordered some additional cars from the MTH catalog but unfortunately it appears all have been cancelled. They were box cars and cabooses, I really wanted the cabooses.


Me too. There were some great prototypical cabooses in there. I had the CSX and the MKT ordered.


----------



## AmFlyer

I ordered the C&O, Reading and Santa Fe EV cabooses as well as six boxcars. Those cabooses are so nice I cannot believe MTH came up short on the preorders.


----------



## alaft61ri

Went to a train show today this is what i bought the 312 smokes. The one i have know doesn't. It came with 3 cars. 50.00. The 779 pil barrel load bought parts 10.00 and the 350 watt transformer. Paid 100.00 plus i bought some parts i needed here are some pics. Sorry for the pics being upside down.
A


----------



## AmFlyer

If that 22090 transformer works it is worth at least $125 and they are not very common. There are two independent 175W transformers inside the case. Each of those controls will put 8 to 10A on the track independent of the other side.
The set is the 1948 4607A. For some reason it has a 638 caboose rather than the illuminated 630 caboose. You got quite a bargain for all this.


----------



## alaft61ri

One mistake i made . the 310 i have doesnt smoke. So know i have 2 312 have to replace fingers and one brass wheel also i think i have a spare 630. This guy also had 2 sets of 350 royal blues for same price just spent my limit. If i didnt need the tranformer i would of bought both royal blues. And thankyou and yes it is the 22090 nice shape

Al


----------



## Big Ed

alaft61ri said:


> Went to a train show today this is what i bought the 312 smokes. The one i have know doesn't. It came with 3 cars. 50.00. The 779 pil barrel load bought parts 10.00 and the 350 watt transformer. Paid 100.00 plus i bought some parts i needed here are some pics. Sorry for the pics being upside down.
> A
> View attachment 559695


Good deal, they look like new. 
Even upside down.


----------



## alaft61ri

Iam trying to find out more info on the 22090 transformer especially the revers swithes . does anyone know were I have looked doesn't seem to be tp much info. Any help would be appreciated
Thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, not sure what all you are looking to find. The factory Service manual has the internal wiring diagram and parts list (myflyertrains.net.) The circuit breakers are in the Base Post legs, the direction controls (reversing switches) are in the variable post legs.


----------



## alaft61ri

Not sure on the reveres button do i use them to reverse train or do i use the control switch as normal.


----------



## AmFlyer

The reverse button works the same as the one on the 8B. When the turret style transformers (15B, 16B, 17B, 18B, 19B & 30B) were introduced the buttons were not needed because the handle could be lifted to reverse the train. When those transformers were replaced with the 22050 and 22090, reverse buttons were again included. Pushing it momentarily interrupts the power causing the reverse unit to cycle.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thanks i understand now. 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer

That 22090 you now have is a great transformer.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou for what i have read on it and reviews.


----------



## AFGP9

All nice stuff Al at a great price. That transformer is a particular good buy. Years ago I went to a train show and the first table I went to had one sitting there. I passed on it thinking I would walk around then come back and get it. Nope. If you snooze you lose. From that moment on if I saw something I wanted I always bought. That 22090 looked like new. As Tom says, it is rare. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou you are right that why see it i buy with in reason it is in good shape . works nice


----------



## alaft61ri

Pick this up today .


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice car, from the 2006 catalog. It is a three color with the brown ends plus the black lettering makes a 4th color.


----------



## AFGP9

Very nice Al. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Pick this set up today from my hobby shop.sorry for the other photo facing wrong way.
Al


----------



## AFGP9

Very nice Al. You live pretty far from me but the things you keep getting at this shop is enough to get me to drive out there!! 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

That is a very nice set and the engine wrapper is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## mopac

The cars look new. Nice score Al.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou paid 120.00 think to much or good deal. Not sure thats what i offered somtimes not sure on things like that.


----------



## mopac

Finally get to use the wall again for pics. Got my E8s today. They made the ride fine.
They look pretty good.


----------



## mopac

I will try to run them tomorrow. Maybe a video of them running and the sound.


----------



## AmFlyer

The pair looks great.


----------



## AFGP9

Great looking set of PRR E8's mopac. Love your wall pictures. 

Kenny


----------



## Chuck7612

mopac said:


> I will try to run them tomorrow. Maybe a video of them running and the sound.


I love the AM E-8's. Great runners, powerful and big enough to fit a huge speaker in. Congrats


----------



## Chuck7612

I just added these three NIB cars....AM CSX bay window caboose, SSA UP thrall gondola and UP Evans box car. I weathered them this week and for the first time I tried graffiti water slides.


----------



## AmFlyer

Chuck, your weathering is top notch, not overdone. I am not yet ready for the graffiti!


----------



## Chuck7612

AmFlyer said:


> Chuck, your weathering is top notch, not overdone. I am not yet ready for the graffiti!


Thanks Tom. After doing the UP boxcar, I had one of those modeler moments where I asked myself why I did it that way, that is having a couple of them high. Next time, I won't have them so high, although I do see lots of modern boxcars around Houston and there is a few of them that have graffiti high up.


----------



## mopac

Chuck, they look great.


----------



## alaft61ri

pick this up today at the hobby shop hes had it for a while so gave him and offer and took it didnt know the 971 lumber car was in the box
Nice suprise.


----------



## AmFlyer

That is nice! I hope you have space on your layout for it.


----------



## alaft61ri

Received this in the mail today here is a pic also here is a pic of my 332 with the dallee 400


----------



## AmFlyer

That is a nice 982! It must feel good to have the 332 circling the layout again.


----------



## alaft61ri

Yes it does runs nice.
Al


----------



## AFGP9

Nice additions Al. Like your 23796 Saw Mill with the box but the topper is you found that Moe and Joe 971 and didn't know it was in the box? What a surprise! Does this hobby shop you keep getting these good bargains from have an unlimited AF supply? You are doing alright. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Not to much left he has a baggage smasher with box but not interested in it he has some basic stuff left. But he does have a 314 aw ism trying to buy it but he wants to sell it as a set. I just want the engine. I'll keep trying. Thanks Al


----------



## Chuck7612

I received my 2021 NASG Member Cars and quickly got them onto the rails. My thanks to American Models for executing this project, especially the color matching, adding the post production placards and the lettering. And thanks to Chris Crnich for volunteering his time to ship all of the individual orders. We hope to get the second batch from AM in the next couple of weeks and get out all orders by the end of the month. As of today, only 18 of the total run have not been reserved.


----------



## AmFlyer

They are nice cars!


----------



## Chuck7612

AmFlyer said:


> They are nice cars!


Thanks Tom


----------



## mopac

Those really do look great.. Congrats on your additions.


----------



## AFGP9

Nice cars Al. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Here is a 321 i put together i just had the shell and the tender sit no shell for tender picked on ebay and hobby shop didnt spend much here is a before and after on tender i put in original wire the pictures you see i changed wires.


----------



## AmFlyer

Looks good!


----------



## mopac

Nice project. Looks good to me also. Enjoy.

I have not got anything new to me since early May.


----------



## alaft61ri

thankyou


----------



## alaft61ri

Pick these up at the hobby shop added these to my collection of different trains.


----------



## mopac

Pretty cool train AL. Is that from the 40s or 30s?


----------



## alaft61ri

Its 1936 he had another one i think it was 1933 a 256 with 3 passenger car really nice wanted way to much for me. Thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer

I was not aware Lionel made a train in 1936 that would operate on two rail S gauge track.


----------



## alaft61ri

They dont i like collecting diffferent trains i have a 1936 american flyer 501 i think i also have a marx looking to get and ive but there not cheap month of September there are 2 shows near me about hour drive. On the 1936 afl not sure of the number i have posted it before. But american flyer is my number one always.


----------



## AFGP9

I finally had time to start on my new and new to me cars that I got over the last month. This could be called previews of coming attractions. I will be posting pictures of each car as soon as I can get pictures taken. The 983 and the 988 reefer are not new but easily 7-8. The rest of these cars are all NIB. All of the Christmas American Flyer blue and yellow Christmas cars are from the same seller. The rest individual sellers. It will take a while to take individual pictures since I am helping a drag racer friend of mine get ready for a big race. Engine work and tuning.

I don't know what's going on with my posting. Tried to fix it but got nowhere.



View attachment 564728
View attachment 564728
View attachment 564729
View attachment 564729
View attachment 564731


----------



## AFGP9

Continued from the previous post. I had individual stacks of cars as can be seen at the bottom of #938 but all have vanished. I'll tray again tomorrow. Gotta get to bed. I guess the paperclip method doesn't work any more?


----------



## AFGP9

Okay one more try. Looks like it worked this time. I don't know what's going on. Please read post #938 for details. The top picture is the group shot while the rest are each stack, right to left. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Kenny, you got some great cars there. And a bunch of them. I really like the BAR car on top. I need one of them.
I have almost stopped buying cars. I have more than will ever use.


----------



## alaft61ri

i dont think you have enough .lol


----------



## AmFlyer

I see in the background you have one of the recent Green Bay and Western boxcars.


----------



## AFGP9

Yes I do Tom. I thought I had posted a picture of it. I am so far behind on postings I don't remember what was posted or not. There are more NIB cars that are not pictured. Sharp eye to catch that Breen Bay and Western car. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac I had stopped buying anything a while ago too. Something came upon me and I went on a buying spree! I missed several others on bidding including a couple of engines. Turned to BIN and have learned these people are more likely to deal. Everyone of the cars you see were all bought with my counter offer. Average counter, mindful of shipping, was 15% under asking price. All of the original posted prices, including shipping, were not out of line and under the Greenberg price guide to begin with. I checked the sold completed deals, the final selling prices were not out of line there either. Are sellers needing money and therefore willing to sell cheaper? Did I need these cars? Hardly. No room on the layout but I can cycle cars on and off the layout. Being NIB I couldn't resist. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

I understand Kenny. I went through the same binge. No regrets. Like you said the prices were good.
I am waiting on a car to hit my mailbox. I bought another REA refrigerator car. NIB. 19.99 plus shipping.
I may already have one the same. Tom says you can't have too many REA cars. When you get time
take those cars out of the boxes and show us some pics.


----------



## AFGP9

Yeah I am planning on taking pictures of each car out of the box. Time is the issue right now. I agree that you can never have too many REA cars which is why there is one in that stack that I wasn't going to skip. I remember when your mailbox was generating boxes daily! lol

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Some pictures of the recent purchases. The Green Bay car is a NIB. The other is like new showing very little run time on the wheels. The bottom two are NIB cars. Will post more later. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Very nice Kenny. Those are beauties.


----------



## AFGP9

Thanks mopac. I got more but don't have time now to post. These were part of that stack I previously posted.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Good acquisitions. I see you also like tanks and towers.


----------



## AFGP9

Here is a IC 623 reefer 3 spring car. I have another one with a 2 spring truck but somebody has changed it to a KC. Even though this car is in excellent condition, the fact that it had the 3 spring truck was why I bought it. The springs are not very distinct however, which tells me it was stamped in a worn die. Looks like I should have tipped it a little more so the spring details were more visible. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

This car is NIB. Couldn't pass it up. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Another NIB. I like hoppers.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

I saved the best for last even though the pictures could have been better. Once again both are NIB. Now that I see them posted here I should have retaken them.
He left one is a 6-48389 Angela Trotter Thomas Christmas box car and the other one is a 6-48832 American Flyer Catalog Art box car. I have to take these over because they are way to nice. Nicer than they show here. They are NIB. I have 6 more NIB Christmas box cars that I haven't taken pictures of yet.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Next is an REA NIB car. Like mopac or was it Tom that said you can never have too many REA cars. 

Kenny

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Then here is this NIB item. It is a Lionel/Flyer item.

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Like Christmas Kenny, great stuff. Your oil depot looks nice. I got me a NIB oil depot also.
Different than yours. I just was not going to pay $100.00 for an original Gulf depot. Are you
going to run all your NIB cars or keep them new. I am undecided.


----------



## AmFlyer

First time I have seen the US Mail boxcar. The NYC hopper is part of the Historic American Railroads series #4 from 1986.
I have run most of my Christmas cars at least once on the layout. Kenny, except for the first and last pictures, your camera is focusing at infinity rather than on the car that is centered in the photo. It has me wondering why, with an auto focus camera that should not happen. I doubt that is operator error, on both of my cameras it take two extra steps to do that and it is not something that can be done accidentally.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom I have no idea about the picture taking problem. I didn't have time today to fool with the focus. I will have Saturday. I am not a picture taking expert by any means. I've never heard of focusing at infinity. As to the mail car, I knew of it somehow but never saw one. Then that one appeared on eBay and being brand new I wasn't about to pass it up. Then I got lucky and found all the other NIB cars so went crazy buying. All those light towers I have had for years. I've got 3 versions of the 596 water tank. The one in the picture doesn't have a controller. That is a 4th.
The box for the NYC hopper makes mention of the Historic American Railroads series and being #4 from 1986. Another series to look for. Thanks for the info.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Thanks Mopac. I am undecided about which cars to run. I know I won't run the Angel Trotter or the American Flyer Catalog cars, and probably not the NYC hopper since it is part of a series.
I just realized I am missing some cars that I thought I posted. Gotta check. There are a lot of pictures that I posted that aren't here. The worst part is now I have to retake a bunch of pictures over again since I deleted them from the folder as I posted them. I was having computer issues that night so I suppose they ended up in computer never never land. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Here are some more NIB cars and some retakes of previously taken cars. I did some adjusting to get better pictures. Maybe I should have taken all of them over.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

It is true I feel it is hard to have too many REA cars. That and the Susie-Q car are my favorites. I have the ATT cars and do not run those because I have the matching prints hand signed by Angela and dedicated to my wife and I. The orange Shell tank car is one of only two cars that Lionel released with the original Gilbert number on it.
These pictures turned out perfect.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice cars loved the last two. Nice pictures


----------



## AFGP9

Thanks Al. Sorry for the slow response. I had no computer for 3 days. The bad luck from June, July, August has followed me into Sept.!! Finally got fed up with Geek Squad idiots and bought a new one. I didn't really want to. Setting up this new one has been a challenge to my sanity. My old one is 10 years old. As the guy at Best Buy said it is light years behind this new one. I don't remember that one being this hard to configure and set up. Some of you guys on here might know this but I was told that Windows 11 is coming in December. Be ready. Computers like my 10 year old one won't handle Win 11. It could be up dated to 11 but run very slow. 

Kenny


----------



## BigGRacing

Sad that they aren’t getting easier isn’t it…..


----------



## alaft61ri

I hear you i bought my new one 7 years ago it had windows 7 new one is 10 what i was told from people who know alot more and way more about computers 10 is a pain know 11 is coming i think i will go back to morse code or the library.lol


----------



## mopac

My laptop is about 7 years old. Maybe a little less. It came with Windows 9 and I updated it to Windows 10. I have
enjoyed it and not many problems. Like Kenny I do not want to buy another. And have to put all my stuff on a new one.
Hoping this one lasts a little longer.


----------



## AmFlyer

I have both a Dell Latitude running Windows 10 and an Apple running the latest version of Big Sur. I use the Dell exclusively unless I am working with pictures and slide shows. Those are easier on the Apple and I can put the results on the large TV for group viewing using the Apple TV. The Apple does most everything except run layout planning software, which I do not do. The new computers pretty much set themselves up. You just need to specify several pages of preferences. I find my computers last seemingly forever but at some point new software requirements will make them obsolete.


----------



## mopac

My laptop is a dell. I do not remember the name. Its a cheapie, but has worked good for me. Its my first laptop. I have had
a few dell desk tops. I prefer my desk tops because of screen size. The lap top has its convinces.


----------



## AmFlyer

Large monitors are a requirement for me. I have a 46" 4K TV on my desk as a monitor.


----------



## mopac

I have never had a 46 inch. Mine are maybe 32 inch. But that is big compared to a cell phone or a laptop screen. My son uses his phone for everything. He pays his bills on the phone. I like a
bigger screen. I bought him a laptop last Christmas, still sealed in its box. I got him wifi, still sealed. My phone works better on wifi here at the house.


----------



## AFGP9

The computer I ended buying is another HP with a 23'' screen simply because the old one lasted 10 years and if I want to get it fixed it would still work. Since it has a hard drive, I was told it was most of the trouble. This and all new HP computers do not have hard drives. Nothing but electronics. My old one just won't be good enough to run Windows 11. I was told it would accept Win 11 but run very slowly. It was already getting too slow but I am never in a hurry unless it involves business where I am conversing with another person and need to switch screens and may have more that one window open at once. Opening a new window was sometimes slow. 

Tom you mentioned having a 46'' TV as your monitor. After I replaced my 48'' TV with a 55" because it was crazy cheap 2 years ago at one of those black Friday events, (no I didn't go to the actual Black Friday event), I toyed with the idea with using the 48'' TV as a monitor but I would have had to buy a different type of computer with a tower to be able to use the TV. I like the all in ones that HP has so I scraped the idea. I moved the 48" to the basement in the train room side to replace an RCA 28", that I have no idea how old it is, still works but not as sharp a picture as the 48" Samsung. I forgot how heavy that 28'' TV was. Good grief!! 
Tom this HP computer I bought hardly set it self up. My old one was way easier to set up. This one not so much. I need to transfer information from the old one. The old one has 4 USB ports. This new one has no USB ports. Several HDMI ports though. As I related concerning the transfer of pictures from phone or my camera, to this computer, I don't have any way to hook up a USB port style cable to the HDMI ports. I need to get to the site you mentioned. Right now my focus is getting this computer and printer to like each other so I can complete 2 contracts I have tied up in my email and get sent. I just got the printer and fax be compatible. I had to call in the Best Buy Geek Squad. I really don't like using them. I just want to get all this stuff done so I can get back to trains! 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

My 46" monitor is an LED type, very thin and light. As you say they are surprisingly inexpensive.
I am sure there is a USB-C input somewhere on that computer. On most new computers the power supply connects to a USB-C input, not the old style round power jack. It is the modern replacement for the old USB ports. I bought a set of three cables with USB on one end and USB-C on the other. I use them to connect my new iPad with USB-C to my computer which still has the older style USB. In your case a gender changer is also needed to plug in the old USB sticks. The wire end is male and the USB is male so you will need a female/female connector. All this stuff is at the monoprice.com site.
Fortunately my wife's computer is six months newer than mine and has USB-C inputs so the standard USB-C cables work for her. In any event, like you said, time spent configuring the computer is time not spent on trains.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom I have been on that monoprice,com site and I have to say a very good site. Yes I do have one USBC-C power port but that's the only one. What I meant was there are no extra ones, either old style or this new style USB-C. What I have got is 4 HDMI ports of one size, 2 of another size, (bigger), and one small one. I think I found the correct cable to transfer from old to new cable but not my phone to computer. I'll call them in the morning. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

My camera uses SD card to store pics. My laptop has a place to plug in a SD card. Makes it easy to get pics in the computer. My camera will also do video but someday I want to buy a video camera. And maybe get back to real trains.
I have a video camera I used to use for trains. But it is old and uses VHS tape. It is large and looks like the local TV news is on the scene. A decent video camera is relatively cheap these days. There is a guy (I think his name is DJ Trains) on the forum here that has an expensive drone and does beautiful videos of trains. If you haven't, watch some of his videos. I have a
little drone with video camera but it is not stable enough for good video.

Kenny does your new laptop have a place to plug in a SD card? Or do people not use SD cards anymore. I have no idea.


----------



## AmFlyer

Most new computers will not have an SD card slot. I have an adapter that accepts any size SD card then plugs into the USB port. Apple takes the crown for being the most stingy with connections. My Mac Air, which I rarely use, has only two USB-C ports, nothing else. I bought a dock for it, the dock has multiples of most types of ports.
There are too many video cameras to choose from. I would recommend one of the cameras that the VLOGer's use. For my purposes the iPhone is more than adequate.


----------



## alaft61ri

Went to a show today finally got my 336 needs work price was right. Here r pics. Sorry pics didnt come out to good


----------



## AmFlyer

Looks like the only item missing is one number board, they are easy to get. Even the tender truck pickup shoes appear to be there. I would put a new reproduction wiring harness in it. The rest is just overhaul and cleanup.


----------



## alaft61ri

Yup couple rails on tender too no biggie he had another one wire was direct but the tender wad rough had alot of carosen build up i think that the word iam looking for really rough on one side. Paid 150.


----------



## alaft61ri

I custom painted this when i went to the show i picked up the transfer decals. Her is a pic


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice!


----------



## Trackman

Here's an S-gauge model of a Gilbert HO-scale car. I found the trailer at a flea market, and had to make a car to carry it.


----------



## mopac

Good work guys.


----------



## AmFlyer

There is a nice article on myflyertrains.net documenting the construction of this WM/Riss TOFC. I recommend the S gaugers here take a look at the article if you have not yet seen it. I would have struggled with the decision of what number to use on the car. Since it is S gauge I would be tempted to change the "33" to "24" making it a one of one 24509. The number 24509 was not used by Gilbert so it is available.


----------



## mopac

Tom, I will look at the article. Right now I have no idea of what you are talking about.

Al, you should have a nice circus train. I know you have the engine, a couple flats,
a caboose, and maybe more. We need pics of your complete train.

My K-line MoPac Merchandise car not due here till Wed. That gives me a couple days to find the Gilbert MoPac car. I already know the Gilbert car looks best. I forget the company that did
them but I have 14 HO MoPac Merchandise cars all with a different road number. They are beautiful. I had to give that kind of thing up to go S scale. Not many different road numbers.


----------



## AmFlyer

Sorry, I did not mean to cause any confusion. The TOFC car in post 983 above is documented on the website myflyertrains.net. 
The rest of my comments were about use of the Gilbert 5-digit numbering system. In the 5 digit number system the first digit of "3" means HO, a first digit of "2" means S gauge.


----------



## Trackman

AmFlyer said:


> There is a nice article on myflyertrains.net documenting the construction of this WM/Riss TOFC. I recommend the S gaugers here take a look at the article if you have not yet seen it. I would have struggled with the decision of what number to use on the car. Since it is S gauge I would be tempted to change the "33" to "24" making it a one of one 24509. The number 24509 was not used by Gilbert so it is available.


Tom, I was tempted to use a number more aligned with the AF S-gauge line (and your suggestion of 24509 is a good one), but the trailer is printed with the same 33509 number used on the HO-scale car.


----------



## AmFlyer

True, the trailer carries 33509. However even Gilbert cheated on this detail. The 33557 Piggyback Unloader version of the WM flatcar carries the 33509 Riss trailer.


----------



## alaft61ri

if i have time tonight i will set up the circus train. thanks


----------



## alaft61ri

This is the pic of my circus train.


----------



## mopac

Very nice AL. It all looks great.


----------



## AFGP9

Looks good Al. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, the Circus train is looking good. Here is hoping that one day you will find a fantastic bargain on the mounts and the wagons. You have done well so far. The mounts could be made from some wood plus metal pins that fit the holes in the flat cars.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou going to a show tomorrow . this is bigger than last week.
Al


----------



## AFGP9

Happy hunting Al! 

Kenny


----------



## Chuck7612

Hey guys. I have been away doing other things for a couple of months, but I bought a second ICG SW9 earlier this year and finally got it out of the box, added DCC, lighting and weathered it so that I could double head it with my other one. Here's a video from my channel....
(6) Double heading my S Helper Service ICG SW9's - YouTube


----------



## Chuck7612

While I am at it, I'll share this one too. Earlier this year, I bought several items from a brother and sister who were/are selling off their deceased father's massive S scale collection. Among the treasures was this Overland Models brass New York Central ALCO DL-721 / RS-32 Low Hood. These are rare and were sold unpainted when released in 1989. Someone did a very good job of painting and decaling this one. It had several cosmetic issues some of which I have addressed, but fortunately no mechanical issues. It just needed, as all Overland Models locos do, a complete disassembly of all gear box parts and degreasing and regreasing. I recently added DCC to it along with lights and sound. Here's a video...
(6) S Scale Overland Models brass New York Central ALCO DL-721 / RS-32 Low Hood - YouTube


----------



## AmFlyer

They look and run nice. No question the DCC sounds are much better than the Legacy sound package but I am just not going there. What is the status of the Lionel AF NYC Light Mikado on the upper loop? As you might recall I had Carl Tuveson modify all my TMCC steamers to add fan driven smoke, 4 chuffs, cruise, etc, etc. The NYC was an early release with a different chassis. it required extensive chassis milling to complete the modifications.


----------



## Chuck7612

AmFlyer said:


> They look and run nice. No question the DCC sounds are much better than the Legacy sound package but I am just not going there. What is the status of the Lionel AF NYC Light Mikado on the upper loop? As you might recall I had Carl Tuveson modify all my TMCC steamers to add fan driven smoke, 4 chuffs, cruise, etc, etc. The NYC was an early release with a different chassis. it required extensive chassis milling to complete the modifications.


I converted that Mike to DCC, but I had hoped to add a fan driven smoke unit. I tried all kinds of things over several months including different motors and worm gears but could not get the smoke unit to fit. So instead I settled for installing a much better seuthe unit it than what Lionel sold it with. It smokes well but no chuff and it runs out of fluid fast. However, after all of that, I stumbled across advice from Carl on swapping out the motor for a shorter one that will allow space for a fan driven smoke unit. I don't now how in the world he found a motor that perfectly fit from a diameter and shaft size perspective yet was short enough in length, but he did and he directed me to the manufacturer. So I bought one of those motors and it sits in my pile of forthcoming projects. Having already spent hours and hours on that loco about a year ago, it will be a while before I dig back into it. For now it runs well and sounds great.


----------



## AmFlyer

Should you find the time maybe you could post a short video of the NYC Mikado. It would be great to hear the DCC version and I am curious how the upgraded Seuthe smoke output looks. No question that Carl can appear to be a magician with his improvement and modification work on the Lionel AF engines.


----------



## mopac

Chuck, your new to you locomotives run, look, and sound great. Congrats. Neat stuff.


----------



## alaft61ri

Love the sounds layout pretty cool.
Al


----------



## Chuck7612

AmFlyer said:


> Should you find the time maybe you could post a short video of the NYC Mikado. It would be great to hear the DCC version and I am curious how the upgraded Seuthe smoke output looks. No question that Carl can appear to be a magician with his improvement and modification work on the Lionel AF engines.


Here you go Tom. First time I have run it in a little while and I couldn't get the seuthe unit to smoke. It may be overfilled...
(6) S Scale American Flyer Mikado converted to DCC - YouTube


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks Chuck. The DCC sound set is much better until the engine is running at speed. Then they seem similar.


----------



## mopac

i ordered me a new locomotive last night. A flyerchief berkshire. I debated getting a legacy but it is $300.00
more and I am happy with my FlyerChief Nickel Plate Road #765. I run conventional and I do not run a system
to get the most out of a legacy. The new one is Pere Marquette #1225, star of the Polar Express movie. The 2
locos are twins but that's ok. Here s a video of the 2 prototypes. Cool engines.






I have showed this before but here is my NKP #765. It won't pull up right now, I will show later.


----------



## AmFlyer

The most recent FlyerChief steam engines have improved sounds and features over the older engines. Nice video.


----------



## mopac

If it runs, smokes, and sounds like my #765 I will be happy. This one was 10.00 cheaper than the #765. It will be my Christmas gift from me to me. Had a good week at the casino. I hit a $14,200.00 jackpot. LOL, still down for the year.


----------



## AmFlyer

Its those jackpots that keep you coming back. If the machines are set to 95% payout then to be down $15k for the year that means statistically you have made a total of $300,000 in individual wagers this year. The house keeps 5% so 5% of $300k is $15k for the house. At the Vegas casinos with their loyalty programs that would get you a lot of free room nights. My wife spent two hours in the Meadowlands casino in Pittsburgh on Tuesday, she was up $50. It paid for a three of boxes of really good donuts.


----------



## alaft61ri

Pick this up today. 6-48509 farm tractor on flat bed.here is a pic


----------



## AmFlyer

Wow! From 1995, first time I have seen one. Great addition to your collection.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks .


----------



## mopac

That car brings some money on ebay.


----------



## mopac

A pic of my newest 336. She s not a cream puff but pretty good for 285.00 plus shipping.
Large motor. Needs a good cleaning.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice shape good price lots of luck.


----------



## mopac

I think if I polish the hand raiIs, clean the wheels, clean and polish the drive rods, and repaint the white stripe and
an overall washing she will be presentable. Not sure what to do with the direct wiring. I might change over to plugs. And replace a number board.


----------



## AmFlyer

From your picture the linkage looks good to me. If the engine runs well I would leave the wiring alone. I almost never have a need to unplug the connection. Even replacing brushes only the screw in the drawbar needs to come out to lay the engine and tender side by side. I have several direct wired engines and it has not been an issue worth spending my time on. Your choice of course.


----------



## mopac

Tom, it is not high on my to-do list, so I have time to change my mind on the wiring. I have many locomotives that need servicing. We have some sun today. I might unpack my #1225 Berkshire and have a photo session on the wall. Christmas
is next month.


----------



## AmFlyer

You are right about the timing. In a month it will be time to get out the Christmas cars for the layout. Next week I need to have a word with the landscape service about more aggressive trimming of all the bushes and plants so they are ready for the lights. Out here things grow like crazy 12 months of the year.


----------



## mopac

Could have used more sun on the wall. Sun is in a different place than in the summer.
#1225 looks to be in fine condition. Good looking locomotive. All back in its box. I did
get some pics. Sorry for poor pics. Need more sun. Come back in April or May. LOL.


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice looking engine. The Legacy versions of the Berkshires have polished linkage while the FC versions have blackened linkage. I think I like the blackened ones better.


----------



## mopac

I think my #765 Berkshire has white wall wheels. I do like white walls. Maybe it don't.


----------



## AmFlyer

I have three Berkshires, a Legacy 765, Legacy Erie and a FlyerChief Erie. They all have blackened wheels/tires, no whitewalls or polished tires. The FC Erie has the blackened rods like your 1225, I prefer those to the shiny rods on the Legacy engines.


----------



## mopac

I went back through earlier posts on this thread and found a pic of my #765. It does have white walls.
You can copy and paste a pic from another post. Here is #765.


----------



## AmFlyer

I like that. Too bad the Erie version of the FC Berkshire did not get those wheels.


----------



## mopac

Even though they are both Berkshires I think the #765 is a better looking engine than the #1225.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice what happen.i could not log on since Wednesday afternoon anyone else Had trouble.


----------



## mopac

No problems here AL


----------



## alaft61ri

I would click on model train forum then again and wait so I can put my password in and the screen would be blank then just know it worked.


----------



## AmFlyer

The site was down briefly this AM but is back up now.


----------



## alaft61ri

I know thanks


----------



## alaft61ri

I picked up a royal 350 set today needs cleaning here is the pics


----------



## AmFlyer

That is a nice one, good purchase.


----------



## mopac

Nice set Al. I really like the Royal Blue engine. The streamline effect. I think it should be a passenger
locomotive, but Gilbert put freight cars with it.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks I have anther royal blue which I repainted no choice so I had and extra 650 which was beat up so I striped bought new transfer decals and matched the royal blue I just painted came out nice. Iam surprised they didn't come with passenger cars.


----------



## alaft61ri

Went to a small train shows this what I bought.


----------



## alaft61ri

It's a 326.


----------



## AmFlyer

The Hudson has always been my favorite.


----------



## mopac

Looks great to me Al. Congrats. May I ask how much.


----------



## alaft61ri

Has large motor 100.00


----------



## mopac

Thats a DEAL. The large motor is worth that. Large motor Hudsons are going for near $300.00 on ebay. Did the seller know it had the large motor? Nice score.


----------



## alaft61ri

Not sure I have bought af stuff from him I bought my 336 from 175.00 needed work.. came out great actually he wanted 125.00 be he sold it to me for 100.00 he had a diesel comet go shape wanted 90. He offered me 75. Funds were low. Wait for the big show in January in Springfield mass 4 buildings of trains. Saving bucks for that.lol
Al


----------



## mopac

Certainly 2 good deals.


----------



## TimmyD

alaft61ri said:


> Has large motor 100.00


Nice engine! What does the large motor refer to?
TimmyD


----------



## mopac

Timmy, AF has a regular size motor and the large motor. A bigger motor.
I do not see much difference in power but the large motor is preferred.
Only a few Flyers had the choice of motors.

Here are a couple pics of a locomotive I have been waiting to arrive.
Its made by American Models. Its a GP9. Texas and Pacific RR.
I like it. NIB.


----------



## AmFlyer

Looks like it was worth the wait.
The term large motor was used in reference to steam engines. Coincident with the addition of traction tires Gilbert also began using larger motors, the armature lamination stack is 24/32" rather than 18/32". Not all traction tire engines got the large motor in the first two years. Large motors are apparent from the underside of the cab. During later years of production the armature changed from a disc to a drum design. Gilbert referred to the larger armatures as "super armatures." The fields were also revised to work with the super armatures.
The diesel motors underwent similar revisions but they are rarely discussed because it requires an engine disassembly to see which parts are in the motor.
Most revisions after 1956 were not performance improvements but rather cost reductions.


----------



## TimmyD

AmFlyer said:


> Looks like it was worth the wait.
> The term large motor was used in reference to steam engines. Coincident with the addition of traction tires Gilbert also began using larger motors, the armature lamination stack is 24/32" rather than 18/32". Not all traction tire engines got the large motor in the first two years. Large motors are apparent from the underside of the cab. During later years of production the armature changed from a disc to a drum design. Gilbert referred to the larger armatures as "super armatures." The fields were also revised to work with the super armatures.
> The diesel motors underwent similar revisions but they are rarely discussed because it requires an engine disassembly to see which parts are in the motor.
> Most revisions after 1956 were not performance improvements but rather cost reductions.


Thanks Tom. So are there 'large motor' units that still use the disc armature, or is the disc vs. drum armature an indicator of pulmor engine vs. the older 'smaller' engines? Thanks! And that GP9 looks beautiful!
TimmyD


----------



## AmFlyer

All the steam engines of interest with large motors have disc type commutators. The redesign with a drum commutator was after the change to 5 digit numbering. Engines with this motor would also have two step reverse units making them, in my opinion, suitable for display purposes, not for routine operation. Many 5 digit engines with drum commutator motors are also small 1/2" designs. Another cost reduction that reduced performance and reliability.
Five digit Hudsons would be the 21129 and 21130. My 21130 runs ok because of the sliding pickup shoes but I am on borrowed time until the reverse unit fails. The 21130 costs more than a 326. The 21129 in excellent condition sells for over $1k. The LNOB example I looked at was over $1,500, I never felt I needed one that bad.


----------



## TimmyD

AmFlyer said:


> All the steam engines of interest with large motors have disc type commutators. The redesign with a drum commutator was after the change to 5 digit numbering. Engines with this motor would also have two step reverse units making them, in my opinion, suitable for display purposes, not for routine operation. Many 5 digit engines with drum commutator motors are also small 1/2" designs. Another cost reduction that reduced performance and reliability.
> Five digit Hudsons would be the 21129 and 21130. My 21130 runs ok because of the sliding pickup shoes but I am on borrowed time until the reverse unit fails. The 21130 costs more than a 326. The 21129 in excellent condition sells for over $1k. The LNOB example I looked at was over $1,500, I never felt I needed one that bad.


Thanks Tom! 
I think I am squarely interested in the post war 3 digit stuff as well. Anyway, I didn't mean for the tangent in this thread but appreciate the information. I will get some pics in here soon, but they won't be all pretty like the ones ampac is posting! I am just getting into this space, so not much fancy stuff, and all intended to be runners. I did pick up a 314AW though, so that my dad's train will be whole again. Maybe I will try and rebuild his old train over time, but the one I picked up was just a few dollars more than the reverse unit/whistle assembly alone on ebay. Since I am basically just starting from a frame with drive wheels, I am not sure it is worth it to piece it together, financially anyway. Even the field has clipped magnet wire. 
Take care all,
TimmyD


----------



## AmFlyer

For contrast here is my PRR GP9. With the dark paint many of the details visible on Mopac's T&P engine are not apparent on the PRR. What can I do since I am modelling PRR territory other than own a fleet of mostly boring engines. For color I added a picture of the Christmas REA TOFC, one of my favorites.


----------



## mopac

Tom, one of the items I hope to get this week is a REA TOFC. not Christmas trailers though. I think I already
have one but that is ok. If one is good two is better. I also have a PRR box car coming. Not sure of the number.
It may be a double also.

I need a couple Lionel S scale RailSounds Box cars. I just never see them for sale. New would be preferred.


----------



## AmFlyer

The Freight Sounds boxcars are still available new from dealers. I have not seen any Rail Sounds boxcars recently. I do not have a need for the Rail Sounds cars because all my engines are Legacy or TMCC with Railsounds 5 boards built in. I really like the Freight Sounds cars since they move all around the room as the freight trains traverse the layout. Kind of neat. I put two of them in a 17 car freight.
I remember your PRR TOFC. I had not seen one until your picture so I immediately bought one for my layout. The Reindeer Express Agency car only comes out at Christmas.


----------



## TimmyD

This is the fleet as of now, but I have a complete 314AW and a 370 on the way... Various freight cars that have not yet been back on the track yet, just getting the 300AC running well, lights on and cars staying coupled has proven more involved than I had imagined! The bug has returned though. 








This is how I received my fathers 314AW... I don't think there is enough there to warrant a rebuild, but maybe over time if parts show up cheap enough.








This is the train I am currently running around the tree. 300AC, repainted pullman(?) cars, and my dads original 630 caboose, one side of which is nearly white from sunbleach.








283 from a set I picked up, have only maintained it and run it once. It came with boxed cars, I am leaving them be and waiting for my knuckle coupler order to come in so I can make a couple transition cars so that I can use my fathers old collection with it.
Will add the 314AW and 370 when they show up! 
Take care,
TimmyD


----------



## AmFlyer

Your passenger cars are 650's, what I referred to as New Haven cars. The prototypes were known as Osgood-Bradley style cars. The set would have included a 651 baggage car.


----------



## mopac

The 300 and train and the 283 look nice. Watch that bug. It will get you.


----------



## TimmyD

AmFlyer said:


> Your passenger cars are 650's, what I referred to as New Haven cars. The prototypes were known as Osgood-Bradley style cars. The set would have included a 651 baggage car.


I purchased the New Haven cars as a set of three repaints a few weeks ago. The third had a goofy custom tail light installed. I am removing that and will put a knuckle coupler on it when those arrive, hopefully today. The PO cut the coupler portion off of the truck to accommodate the tail light. After pulling the shell, they were originally green. I think the PO was going for a Polar Express theme, which works just fine for the tree!
Thanks and have a good day!
TimmyD


----------



## TimmyD

This just showed up on my doorstep... Looking forward to going through it after the holidays, but out of the box the reverse unit is working properly, and it will travel (barely) in both directions. I will clean and lube it before any more test runs, just wanted to know what I had received since I bought it as used untested.


----------



## AmFlyer

Other than some dust it looks near perfect. Barely any scratches and no dents on the coupler bar. It must not have been run very much. I wish it was mine.


----------



## alaft61ri

Very nice I have something coming Monday when it comes in I will post it.


----------



## mopac

Really nice Timmy. I do not have any old AF diesels. You have something very cool there. And it runs.


----------



## TimmyD

Thanks all! I am excited, seems to be in decent shape. I have noticed that there appears to be some fabric that seems to be part of the armature insulation? that has come loose, and is floating around in there. I won't be surprised if the armature needs repair or replacement, but won't have a good picture until I actually get in there, and probably won't have time to disassemble and clean for a couple of weeks. It also seems there is a fair amount of axle play, so I need to figure out how much is too much. That said, I think she is pretty and look forward running the 370 once it is cleaned up!
I am expecting one more engine soon, and after that will be relegated to parts purchases for the next year, I am done with the higher dollar items for a while!
TimmyD


----------



## AFGP9

mopac said:


> Could have used more sun on the wall. Sun is in a different place than in the summer.
> #1225 looks to be in fine condition. Good looking locomotive. All back in its box. I did
> get some pics. Sorry for poor pics. Need more sun. Come back in April or May. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 570189
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 570190
> 
> 
> View attachment 570191
> 
> 
> View attachment 570184
> 
> 
> View attachment 570192


Nice looking locomotive! Sun looks fine to my eye.


----------



## AFGP9

AmFlyer said:


> The Hudson has always been my favorite.


Me too. Northerns are fine but I like the Hudsons better.


----------



## mopac

Kenny, where you been? I was about to put out an APB on you. Hope all is fine.


----------



## AFGP9

mopac said:


> Kenny, where you been? I was about to put out an APB on you. Hope all is fine.


Mopac, thanks for the concern! I had to take a break for an assortment of reasons. All is fine now. Family stuff in 3 different states. Now all caught up.
I noticed you had a great casino score! Yahoo! Train money! I see your mail box has been generating train items again. All nice stuff. A new Berk, a real nice CNW caboose, a 6-48485 REA TOFC, a Commentative 6-48485 are what I can remember. Oh and the 928 lumber car. This is all from memory so if I forgot something I'm sorry.

_Merry Christmas!!! _


----------



## mopac

Thanks Kenny. You have already caught up. Glad to have you back.
Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Apocship

Just joined the forums. Also just got back into AFs this Christmas with my kiddos. Bought this 302 pretty beat up. I serviced it, stripped and painted. I prefer the plastic tender and have yet to redo the decals.
The 283 is my first 4-6-2, is in excellent shape and runs great!
Very fun getting back into one of my favorite childhood things!


----------



## alaft61ri

Welcome to the forum nice job there are a bunch of great guys here who have a lot of knowledge. And happy new year.


----------



## alaft61ri

Pick these up at the hobby shop today haven't tested it yet. Here are some pics


----------



## AmFlyer

Welcome to the MTF! Great job on the metal 302.
Nice additions, Al. The 290's seem to be good runners.


----------



## TimmyD

I added a basket case 283, and a 21160 as 'junk box' locos. However, after cleaning, brushes, springs, and a little solder the 283 lives! Now I need to do some plastic repair on the shell before pics. The 21160 will likely stay in the parts bin on less I acquire the parts it needs for next to nothing. That shell also needs new mounting points. These locos and a few parts cars came with some track I picked up.


----------



## alaft61ri

Can't wait to see the 283 good luck. Just waiting for the end of month big train show 4 to 5 buildings of trains and stuff in Massachusetts Springfield.


----------



## kltrainz

alaft61ri said:


> Welcome to the forum nice job there are a bunch of great guys here who have a lot of knowledge. And happy new year.


Great looking engines, especially the 302. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Apocship said:


> Just joined the forums. Also just got back into AFs this Christmas with my kiddos. Bought this 302 pretty beat up. I serviced it, stripped and painted. I prefer the plastic tender and have yet to redo the decals.
> The 283 is my first 4-6-2, is in excellent shape and runs great!
> Very fun getting back into one of my favorite childhood things!
> View attachment 574028
> 
> View attachment 574029
> 
> View attachment 574027





AmFlyer said:


> Looks like it was worth the wait.
> The term large motor was used in reference to steam engines. Coincident with the addition of traction tires Gilbert also began using larger motors, the armature lamination stack is 24/32" rather than 18/32". Not all traction tire engines got the large motor in the first two years. Large motors are apparent from the underside of the cab. During later years of production the armature changed from a disc to a drum design. Gilbert referred to the larger armatures as "super armatures." The fields were also revised to work with the super armatures.
> The diesel motors underwent similar revisions but they are rarely discussed because it requires an engine disassembly to see which parts are in the motor.
> Most revisions after 1956 were not performance improvements but rather cost reductions.


Nice Mopac ! Like the details that show up with that sun lighting. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Looks like a nice 370. It also looks like the Forum has me listed under the wrong name,,,,,,again. No more automatic sign on. Back to the old way. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Al I know I am behind but that is a nice 326. A steal at 100.00

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Kenny thankyou it runs great.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri

Stopped at the hobby shop today to get some paint got back into doing models have done them in years anyway he showed me a basket case that came in 30.00 couldn't resist here are some picks.


----------



## AFGP9

Al it looks like you got a solid starting point with the 312. I wouldn't have passed for 30.00 either.

Kenny


----------



## TimmyD

alaft61ri said:


> Stopped at the hobby shop today to get some paint got back into doing models have done them in years anyway he showed me a basket case that came in 30.00 couldn't resist here are some picks.
> View attachment 574863
> 
> View attachment 574864
> 
> View attachment 574861
> 
> View attachment 574862


That is a pretty train, and in my opinion, bringing them back to life is almost as enjoyable as running them! Nice find!
TimmyD


----------



## AmFlyer

The tender shell looks to be in excellent condition, just needs a careful cleaning.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou


----------



## flyernut

Picked up this 302AC the other day on ebay, no one bid on it, and I got it for $25 bucks. The only reason I bid on it was the very nice SIT unit for a 312.. It's complete, and wants to run, and it has the very early link coupler with no weight. I guess







no one wanted it because it didn't have the correct tender,lol.....


----------



## TimmyD

flyernut said:


> Picked up this 302AC the other day on ebay, no one bid on it, and I got it for $25 bucks. The only reason I bid on it was the very nice SIT unit for a 312.. It's complete, and wants to run, and it has the very early link coupler with no weight. I guess
> View attachment 575086
> no one wanted it because it didn't have the correct tender,lol.....
> View attachment 575085


Nice catch! I haven't yet encountered an SIT engine, but look forward to playing with one in the future!


----------



## AmFlyer

The PRR SIT is worth at least the $25. I will leave all the SIT engines for you to enjoy.


----------



## mopac

Tom, I was going to say the same thing. About the tender value and leaving SITs to others to enjoy.
do not have a single SIT. I am ok with that.


----------



## TimmyD

I don't understand why they would have used SIT at all unless there just wasn't room under the boiler shell, which seems hard to believe. The in boiler units seem to function well and I find the design quite elegant. That said, I like to see what ideas have been tried and look for their merits and faults. SIT seems complex and unnecessary, but I think would still be fun to look at from an engineering perspective. 
Cheers!
TimmyD


----------



## flyernut

AmFlyer said:


> The PRR SIT is worth at least the $25. I will leave all the SIT engines for you to enjoy.


Thanks alot,lol!!! I'll get it running, and then probably put it up for sale, here first.


----------



## AmFlyer

I do not own any SIT engines, but I do own a lot of engines with fan driven smoke. They have their own maintenance needs.
The 1946 and 1947 engines used a tender mounted bellows unit driven by a small motor to make the smoke and choo choo. That was the design that was patented and developed in 1944 and 1945. It required minimal changes to the engine. It was also expensive because of the second motor, it can make prodigious amounts of smoke while the engine is stopped but the sound is not synchronized with the valve gear.
Gilbert increased their product R&D as engineers were released from the war support contracts. This allowed further development and cost reductions in the train line including the engine mounted smoke and choo choo system in 1948.


----------



## flyernut

SIT unit, all serviced, running good..anyone wants/needs it, let me know.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice score I have 4 sits not counting the 312 I just picked up I like them.
Al


----------



## Chops

Wrong thread. Oops.


----------



## Apocship

alaft61ri said:


> Stopped at the hobby shop today to get some paint got back into doing models have done them in years anyway he showed me a basket case that came in 30.00 couldn't resist here are some picks.
> View attachment 574863
> 
> View attachment 574864
> 
> View attachment 574861
> 
> View attachment 574862


That’s great for 30! Lowest I’ve found those on eBay is around 60 or 80. Wish I had your luck on a 342 or 3


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks I get lucky once in awhile I didn't show a picture of the 374 diesel dummy car for free looking for the 375 I missed out on a couple action got bid out keep on looking big train show coming up end of month I do have a 343 nickel plate paid 200. But worth it.
Good luck on finding yours. Al


----------



## Chops

Wrong thread.


----------



## alaft61ri

That is cool nice score.


----------



## AFGP9

Well I haven't been buying anything because of Christmas expenses but now it is a new year! I got these passenger cars the other day. I am showing the best of the 12 car lot. Got them all for 80.00 plus 21.00 shipping. Since I got other cars in not so good shape I can rob parts from them and have 3 more good ones. The white around the windows is brighter than it shows. All the white could stand some touching up. How about the 716 at the very bottom with the metal and plastic bottoms fastened together? Nifty huh? The 718 needs one truck replaced. Other than a chip on one corner, that car is in great shape. That chip can be fixed but then that would mean painting not sure of a proper match. Might just turn the good side to the outside and hide the chip. The strange thing about this collection of cars is that the red paint is so nice but some of the ones I have held back are a mess mechanically.

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice score .


----------



## AFGP9

Thanks Al. Right place right time for once!

Kenny


----------



## flyernut

flyernut said:


> SIT unit, all serviced, running good..anyone wants/needs it, let me know.


Sold it for $50...


----------



## TimmyD

A beautiful 302 arrived in the mail yesterday, as well as a couple accessories I have been keeping an eye out for... Thanks Flyernut! 
Obtaining a tender for the 302 is proving more challenging that I was expecting, but I am hoping I can piece one together over the next few weeks and then put it through its paces. I also have a basket case 283 that I could borrow the tender off of, but not ready to cut any wires or de-solder anything just yet...


----------



## JMedwick

A couple of recent additions. Still gotta work on the log loader. But just finished cleaning up the crane. It works pretty well and it’s fun to have the original bag of erector parts to use with it. Not sure if I will keep it. We will see.


----------



## alaft61ri

I have both of those on my layout they are cool.


----------



## AmFlyer

Both are good accessories. They look to be in excellent condition as well.


----------



## AFGP9

Those are both nice accessories to have. Look to be in nice condition. Have 2 versions of that crane. Actually I have 2 others also but both need serious work to get operational and looking good.. Can't complain since those two were given to me free. Another future project. I glass beaded the base and legs of one and that's as far as I got. 

Kenny


----------



## JMedwick

Interesting. In the same lot that I got these, I also got a coal loader with some serious rust damage. I have gotten the rust removed. Now on to repainting.


----------



## Trackman

I picked these up at an auction over the weekend. I always wanted a 300AC with the extended chassis, waiting around for four hours until the auction progressed to finally selling it. I didn't need the cars (all being part of the 1951 590T entry level train set) or the 1939 #97 O-gauge station, but all was sold as one lot (plus some track and a #1 transformer). To my surprise I got it all for just $50!
Everything was good shape and cleaned up very well. The 300AC runs like a champ.


----------



## alaft61ri

What great score very nice shape good luck.
Al


----------



## TimmyD

Nice score! I love running my 300AC (no extended chassis), and I love a good deal.


----------



## AmFlyer

Interesting all red set with the extended frame tender. Note the tender and caboose have long trucks the boxcar and gondola have short trucks.


----------



## Trackman

AmFlyer said:


> Interesting all red set with the extended frame tender. Note the tender and caboose have long trucks the boxcar and gondola have short trucks.


The stamping of the three sets of 'coil springs' on this long trucks were about as clear and sharp as I've seen. Must have been new dies when they were produced. 
I did find it odd the boxcar had blackened brass couple weights. I assume the boxcar was of some old stock when the set was factory assembled.


----------



## AmFlyer

I could not see the hints of brass in the picture. Supposedly the red painted 652 was made in 1951 only.


----------



## AFGP9

Nice auction wins there Trackman. I have 3 300AC's and none are extended frames. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Went to the train show Sunday in west Springfield mass. Because of the storm wasn't busy 4 buildings of trains bust I say half the vendors canceled. So I picked up my stuff I buy from the vendor I deal with. And bought this. 472


----------



## mopac

Looks nice. Congrats. How does she run.


----------



## alaft61ri

Runs ok found out it struggled with more than one car. Amflyer told me to ck axle hole and sure enough front axle really bad. When I buying trains always forget to ck. I have extra bushing left from when I did my 322 Hudson.


----------



## mopac

Replacing bushings is one repair I have not done.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Replacing bushings is one repair I have not done.


I've done it with steamers. actually quite easy.


----------



## alaft61ri

I agree but today wasn't good pressing the axle in and s ok me how the gear broke and looks like I bent the axle not happy iam looking at a truck chassis for 15.00. The axle 12.00 haven't priced gear other thing is he said slight wobble should of left things alone Allwell. Stupid me.lol


----------



## flyernut

alaft61ri said:


> I agree but today wasn't good pressing the axle in and s ok me how the gear broke and looks like I bent the axle not happy iam looking at a truck chassis for 15.00. The axle 12.00 haven't priced gear other thing is he said slight wobble should of left things alone Allwell. Stupid me.lol


You're good, can't learn if you don't try.


----------



## alaft61ri

True. But your the best.


----------



## flyernut

A buddy of mine gave me one of these, and I bought another, both run nice.


----------



## alaft61ri

Cool 👍like.


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice!


----------



## AFGP9

Al in spite of your bad luck you still got a good looking 472 engine. The paint and decals look to be all there. I don't see any paint loss or scratches.

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks. I received used truck today and and insulated bushings waiting for small drive gear and thrust plate I want to use the original truck because I want to see how I did I put axle in seams good polished wheels.


----------



## flyernut

Finally found time to post this, the elusive white 640 hopper. I got this for $6.50 last week or so. It's nice but dirty.


----------



## Big Ed

flyernut said:


> A buddy of mine gave me one of these, and I bought another, both run nice.
> View attachment 576653


Question.
For us non S scalers, did they put an number on these? Like Lionel did?
What year did they make them?
History history, give me the history. 

Or ,I won't visit S forum anymore.


----------



## Big Ed

OK, I see a #740?
Edit, Made only in 1954?
Yours both look in good shape.


----------



## AmFlyer

Ed, in response to your request here is some information about the handcars. They are indeed the 740 and were cataloged in 1952 through 1954. Some were decorated as shown, some had the American Flyer Lines decal without the side stripes. A third version had a drawbar attached and was part of boxed set 5300T which also included three tipple cars, track and transformer.
An identical appearing handcar was numbered 742 and cataloged in 1955 and 1956. It was a reversing handcar with a small metal rod on each end that reversed the handcar when it contacted a #730 Gilbert bumper. It was designed to run back and forth on a length of track that had a bumper at each end.
I edited this to add some pictures. These are a 740 handcar on the track and the OB for the 740.


----------



## flyernut

AmFlyer said:


> Ed, in response to your request here is some information about the handcars. They are indeed the 740 and were cataloged in 1952 through 1954. Some were decorated as shown, some had the American Flyer Lines decal without the side stripes. A third version had a drawbar attached and was part of boxed set 5300T which also included three tipple cars, track and transformer.
> An identical appearing handcar was numbered 742 and cataloged in 1955 and 1956. It was a reversing handcar with a small metal rod on each end that reversed the handcar when it contacted a #730 Gilbert bumper. It was designed to run back and forth on a length of track that had a bumper at each end.
> I edited this to add some pictures. These are a 740 handcar on the track and the OB for the 740.
> 
> View attachment 577076
> View attachment 577077


And there you go Big Ed, our authority on S scale,lol!!..This site would be useless without Tom, his beautiful lay-out, and his knowledge..We are blessed to have him.


----------



## Big Ed

AmFlyer said:


> Ed, in response to your request here is some information about the handcars. They are indeed the 740 and were cataloged in 1952 through 1954. Some were decorated as shown, some had the American Flyer Lines decal without the side stripes. A third version had a drawbar attached and was part of boxed set 5300T which also included three tipple cars, track and transformer.
> An identical appearing handcar was numbered 742 and cataloged in 1955 and 1956. It was a reversing handcar with a small metal rod on each end that reversed the handcar when it contacted a #730 Gilbert bumper. It was designed to run back and forth on a length of track that had a bumper at each end.
> I edited this to add some pictures. These are a 740 handcar on the track and the OB for the 740.
> 
> View attachment 577076
> View attachment 577077


Thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer

Flyernut, you are the one with the knowledge and experience to keep these trains running their best. That is important to the participants here.


----------



## mopac

How about this - Both of you are an asset here.


----------



## alaft61ri

So true 👍


----------



## AmFlyer

Ok, but everyone who takes the time to participate is an asset.


----------



## mopac

Absolutely!


----------



## flyernut

Picked this up from a friend, a nice 295 with whistle.


----------



## AmFlyer

That is a good addition, a 295 with excellent condition stampings.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice shape nice friend.


----------



## Tyrell54

Picked this up last week in an online auction. One of the rear tender steps broken during the trip here, it was in the box. Will try a careful fix


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice condition 336.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice 336 looks like in great shape.


----------



## Tyrell54

Has the large motor, but was surprised by the date stamp. Is this a little early for a large motor? Does not show signs of being messed with.


----------



## Tyrell54

This is the first one I have been able to buy at a reasonable price.


----------



## alaft61ri

Date is weired.dont think it's right but flyernut and amflyer would know more than I do.


----------



## AmFlyer

The date stamp looks ok to me. The XA12A523 super armature (big motor) with the 3/4" lamination stack was introduced in 1953 for use in the 336. It was apparently not used in the 326 until 1955. I do not think anyone around knows for sure why some left the factory with the small motor and some the large motor. A guess would be using up what was in stock.


----------



## alaft61ri

I didn't think they made the 336 in 1968


----------



## alaft61ri

Sorry my eyes are getting bad thank God appointment in April 4 it says 1958 my bad .lol


----------



## AmFlyer

Time for an eye appointment, the date is Apr 14, 1953.


----------



## Tyrell54

Thanks for the information.


----------



## mopac

Nice 336. I got a Hudson that was packaged poorly. Cow catcher broke into about 5 pieces. Tender step broke off, and coupler broke off. Seller refunded plenty of money. All is repaired now. It was mailed in a paper envelope.


----------



## alaft61ri

Yes it is April 4 .lol


----------



## flyernut

Nice engine.. I have 6 Northerns, and was offered a K335 yesterday. It had a big motor in, the owner changed it out... He was asking $250, plus shipping, firm, for it...


----------



## Tyrell54

This was my first. Won with a bid of $153. I was very surprised. With buyers premium and shipping it was just under 200


----------



## alaft61ri

Looked at it again that is in really good shape. And this time I did see 1953 only the 3rd time it took. Lol


----------



## TimmyD

I picked up a lot of old trains yesterday. This 742 is the only piece I am allowing out until I finish a couple of other projects. All of it was pretty beat up - this handcar has the drive gear rotating freely on the axle, as well as needing a switch, haven't put power to it nor will I until I have a few others wrapped up. 
Also added to the list of projects from this purchase are a 374/375 combo, a haggered 312, and a bunch of rolling stock including a 914 log unloader car, and two 977 cabooses, I have been wanting one of those!
The 374/375 are longer term projects as all my train money is spent, and I am questionable as to whether the 312 is worth repairing, parts total would definately exceed the value, but I like to put them back together. The whole lot was only $25.00 😁


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice score.


----------



## mopac

Timmy, nice haul for 25.00.


----------



## TimmyD

This 310 has been in pieces for way too long. Finally got out my soldering iron to fix up the electrical. This train also needed all six drivers re-attached and quartering. I still need to fix the bolt that holds the tender and give the pickup wheels a good cleaning, but otherwise running well!


----------



## mopac

It has the possibility of being a nice K5. I have many engines but only 1 K5. It was a basket case when I got it.2 or 3 years ago. 39.00, cheap but too much for it. Today it is not that far from being a good running K5. I have been working on it slowly. It just needs to be put together and order 2 or 3 handrails. Motor runs great now. It was in storage since early 1950s. Little run time.
It is a 312. It was slotted brushes but has had a motor swap by me. Being in storage for so long resulted in hard dried grease. I got a new under cab cross bar with nut 2 days ago in the mail
for it. Maybe finished soon and can do a pic of it on the wall. Winter getting to an end here.


----------



## TimmyD

I like the K5's a lot. I know the 310's are much less desirable than the 312's, but I really think they look nice. Looking forward to seeing the 312 when it is done!


----------



## Wingnut6999

Yesturdays mail call. A little dusty from being in storage, so after a gentle cleaning, I'm more than happy. Can't wait can't to have her serviced and on track. Used a soft make-up brush to take the dust off.


----------



## AmFlyer

You got a 1946 310. It should have a thin shank coupler that is not visible in the pictures


----------



## Wingnut6999

AmFlyer said:


> You got a 1946 310. It should have a thin shank coupler that is not visible in the pictures


It does. No smoke or choo choo, and 2 buttons on the bottom.


----------



## alaft61ri

Went to a small train show this is what bought.


----------



## Tyrell54

Looks to be in great shape. I wish I had that much room for trains


----------



## alaft61ri

Well gentlemen took apart the 360 boy do I have a big project here are pics


----------



## AmFlyer

It all looks original, that is an advantage.


----------



## flyernut

Quit buying those diesels!!! You're turning your life into a nightmare,lol!!


----------



## alaft61ri

When I was buying this I wondering what flyernut is going to say. LOL


----------



## mopac

I would have known, no wondering. LOL. Nice looking PA set Al. Good luck with it.
Looks great. It will make a nice shelf queen. Just kidding.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks ordered a things nothing big field clamp assembly and fiber bushing and snap washer guy Mickey mouse one side. Have everything else. Both of my other diesels are running really good.
Al


----------



## TimmyD

alaft61ri said:


> Well gentlemen took apart the 360 boy do I have a big project here are pics
> View attachment 579515
> 
> View attachment 579519
> 
> View attachment 579520
> 
> View attachment 579517
> 
> View attachment 579518
> 
> View attachment 579512
> 
> View attachment 579516
> 
> View attachment 579513
> 
> View attachment 579514


How far are you going to take the project? So far I have just been getting my trains running well, and really light cosmetic stuff. Soon though I may consider a ground up restoration if I find the right candidate. Have fun!
TimmyD


----------



## alaft61ri

I took it apart and what a mess wire just fallen apart upper and lower fingers junk rear clamp assembly the person Mackey mouse t were the retaining clamp goes wasn't there he drilled a hole and put a pin in it. So I ordered the parts I needed I always keep a supply of fingers and springs ad brushes. I have pictures under the post wiring.only paid 75.00 
I like a challenge.


----------



## alaft61ri

Actually it says wiring diagram.


----------



## flyernut

I picked up a K335 for a buddy.. It was mailed out Wednesday morning so no pictures as yet. Paid $140 for it...


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice score. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## AFGP9

Well after a too long absence from the forum.......I'm baaaack!! New computer with Win 11 and dumping modem for WiFi for internet and going through big learning curve. A sanity challenge for me. 
As promised a while back, I will now attempt to download pictures with this new format. 
First up is a NIB CP 6-48302, one of 3 I have. All new. Next will be my new to me 322AC Hudson I picked up at a small train show. Probably the nicest one I have seen and runs perfectly. 
Not sure how the box picture got separated from the car CP 4-48302. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

That is a nice Hudson, my favorite Gilbert engine. The early CP boxcar is a good find as well.


----------



## mopac

Nice new additions Kenny, glad to see you back on the forum. I missed out on a very nice looking
Hudson. A K325. It was a BIN and I thought about it too long. Someone else snagged it. 
149.99 plus 12.50 shipping. It ran and smoked. Beautiful paint and seller said he thought it was original
paint but did not know for sure. That kinda scared me a bit. Last night I decided to take a chance on it.
It was sold. Bummer. I have wanted a K325. I have 2 322s and 2 326s. Probably should sell one of each
double. But once I get these engines they are mine and is tough to sell. Need to get over that. I have some
doubles and really do not need doubles. I have 6 Northerns and 3 of them are doubles. Again, I get attached to them.
I could not imagine being flyernut. He has 5 or 6 or 7 of same engine. LOL, thats his problem.


----------



## AFGP9

Thanks Tom. In my quest to collect Hudson's I couldn't believe this was in such great condition. I didn't show the underneath condition but it is as clean as the rest of the engine. I put it on the track just to see if it ran before I did my usual lubrication and reverse finger check and it ran great. I have since done the lube. The reverse unit was in perfect condition. I was amazed at the straightness of all the rails both on the locomotive and tender. The seller was the son of the original owner and had no interest in American Flyer. Ho was his thing. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Thanks mopac. Too bad you missed that K325 mopac. Good price too. The K325 was my first Hudson purchase a few years back. That got me to wanting all of them.

Kenny


----------



## flyernut

AFGP9 said:


> Well after a too long absence from the forum.......I'm baaaack!! New computer with Win 11 and dumping modem for WiFi for internet and going through big learning curve. A sanity challenge for me.
> As promised a while back, I will now attempt to download pictures with this new format.
> First up is a NIB CP 6-48302, one of 3 I have. All new. Next will be my new to me 322AC Hudson I picked up at a small train show. Probably the nicest one I have seen and runs perfectly.
> Not sure how the box picture got separated from the car CP 4-48302.
> 
> Kenny
> View attachment 580803
> View attachment 580806
> View attachment 580807
> View attachment 580808
> 
> View attachment 580799


I was going to question you about the tender on the Hudson.. I was going through all my Hudsons,( I have many), and all of them say "American Flyer Lines"......except 1,lol....Maybe both of us have a rare Hudson and worth a gazillion dollars,lol!!!..one can only hope.. I wonder why these 2 Hudsons have American Fler only..322AC, "American Flyer"...324AC,325AC, K325..all of these have "American Flyer" only...again, I answered my own question.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Nice new additions Kenny, glad to see you back on the forum. I missed out on a very nice looking
> Hudson. A K325. It was a BIN and I thought about it too long. Someone else snagged it.
> 149.99 plus 12.50 shipping. It ran and smoked. Beautiful paint and seller said he thought it was original
> paint but did not know for sure. That kinda scared me a bit. Last night I decided to take a chance on it.
> It was sold. Bummer. I have wanted a K325. I have 2 322s and 2 326s. Probably should sell one of each
> double. But once I get these engines they are mine and is tough to sell. Need to get over that. I have some
> doubles and really do not need doubles. I have 6 Northerns and 3 of them are doubles. Again, I get attached to them.
> I could not imagine being flyernut. He has 5 or 6 or 7 of same engine. LOL, thats his problem.


I'm like you buddy.. When I get one, I can't sell it, lol.. I've been concentrating on Hudsons, K-5's, and Northerns lately...The heck with the diesels!!!..I did buy a beautiful Santa Fe ABA chrome unit last month or so. I couldn't pass up on the price...$100 bucks.


----------



## JMedwick

Lots of new stuff! Just finished up this 322.









And now on to some cars.


----------



## Roy Merritt

JM, I noticed the can of CRC electronic cleaner. If it is the same stuff I used a long time ago for cleaning RC cars it worked great, but I did have some issues with it making certain plastics brittle. Not sure if this is an issue any more but my cat likes it when I type so she can swat at my fingers and as far as she is concerned I have not been typing enough.


----------



## JMedwick

I appreciate the heads up Roy. I really only use soap and water in the plastic parts. The CRC is for the metal parts.


----------



## flyernut

There is a plastic-safe CRC, but it's flammable.


----------



## mopac

I use the plastic safe CRC. And yes it is flammable. But only with an open flame.
I did set a tender chassis on fire. On purpose. LOL, Kinda like touching a park
bench with a sign that says "Wet Paint". Some people just have to test everything.


----------



## AFGP9

Flyernut you got me to thinking regarding the "American Flyer" printing on the tender on my 322AC so I dug out my trusty David Doyle catalog. Doyle lists this version as being a Type II for 1950-1951 plus all the ones you listed forward.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

!950 through 1952 was AMERICAN FLYER in sans serif. When the 326 was introduced, AFL in serif lettering reappeared partway through the production run.


----------



## alaft61ri

Pick these up today at the hobby shop today.


----------



## AFGP9

Good score Al. They all look to be in good condition. I have a number of tankers but not a Shell like you have there. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

I have 9 tankers one with the 3 domes black single dome 3 of the ones in picture 2 625g and 2 925g.
Thanks. 3 dome one I belive is a 926.


----------



## mopac

Nice additions AL. Log cars and tank cars are good.


----------



## mopac

I bought another of those crappy Lionel PA passenger sets. At least this one has the can motors
instead of the open face AC motors. Its the Pony Express set. I already have a Pony Express set .
The 4 Union Pacific passenger cars from the set will go to one of my Union Pacific Northerns. They
look nice behind a Northern steam engine. The 2 engines will get a shell swap with my Southern Pacific
engines ( only set I have with the open face AC motors). That way all my sets have the can motors.
I never did send my SP to S.N.S. for a motor swap. The purchase was more but I get 4 passenger cars this way.
The Pony Express set cost me 382.00 including shipping. The S.N.S. motor swap was around 200.00, a little
more with shipping. I still need some PRR passenger cars for my American Models PRR E8s.


----------



## AmFlyer

If that makes you happy then it is a great purchase. I never bought a Pony Express set because the UP yellow AM Budd cars behind an E8 look and run so much better. I do have the green Gilbert NP set, original with some newer add on cars, because there is no AM NP set.


----------



## dooper

Re crappy Lionel passenger sets - I bought a MP passenger set made by Lionel in mid to late 90's. I have not any issues with at all. I do understand that the early Lionel sets were crappy. I must have been lucky.


----------



## AmFlyer

By the time Lionel released the MP sets the engines had can motors and an electronic reverse unit. They should run fine.
When the Lionel UP, MP and NP sets were made, the collector world was different than now. Most of us still wanted the original Gilbert sets and bypassed those three Lionel remakes. Plus Lionel first made the Erie set that was not a rehash of a Gilbert set. The engines were problematic and made buyers wary of the later Lionel S gauge releases.


----------



## dooper

When I purchased the MP set, I was unaware that AmFlyer had made one. As I like the color blue it was the set I bought.
Now an original is on my wish list.


----------



## AmFlyer

Dooper, bring big money for that set.


----------



## dooper

I know


----------



## AmFlyer

Be sure to get at least one of these. $110 from AM.


----------



## flyernut

dooper said:


> When I purchased the MP set, I was unaware that AmFlyer had made one. As I like the color blue it was the set I bought.
> Now an original is on my wish list.


I had an original MP set made in 1963-64, a PA1 engine, and 3 passenger cars. Long gone now, Dad sold off all my trains years ago...


----------



## flyernut

dooper said:


> Re crappy Lionel passenger sets - I bought a MP passenger set made by Lionel in mid to late 90's. I have not any issues with at all. I do understand that the early Lionel sets were crappy. I must have been lucky.


I have both MP and NP sets re-issued in the early 90's or so, un-run.. I did run them through a couple of loops both forward and backward, and they run flawlessly.


----------



## mopac

No doubt the can motor engines run better (the later sets). My Southern Pacific set was an early set. With the bad motors. The SP set is good looking and I wanted to run it. So I bought this to put my SP engine shells on. Plus I can use the UP passenger cars. Win Win in my books. I think my SP set is from 1981. Maybe the first set issued. The good (well better) sets were produced late 80s and the 90s.

The cars from all the sets are poor rollers. The cause is a much too stiff copper pick up strip rubbing the axles. Bending the strip down away from the axles enables a great rolling car. But no lighting in the cars. I am going to work on that. When and if I run any of my sets I will not have lighting till I get a fix on the pickup strip. I have an idea but have not tried it yet. Lionel
should have seen how poorly the cars rolled.

The can motors are probably not that great. Just because I saw a Lionel price list and they are only 6.00 each.
That was before all this inflation.


----------



## AmFlyer

Mopac, there are two ways to improve (reduce) the rolling resistance of the passenger cars and still have lights. Depends on how much time it is worth. For my seven car set of PRR's I just put a small bit of conductive lube on the brass contact points and live with the results, maybe a 20% reduction in rolling resistance. Any of my Legacy and FlyerChief engines pull the set as well as the AM E8 and the AM PA/PA scale set w/o traction tires. That includes climbing a 2.5% grade.
The contact pressure can be reduced by removing the contact strips and carefully bending them back to reduce the pressure in the axles. Also use some conductive lube. This can reduce the rolling resistance by half or more depending on how carefully the brass strips are bent. This change can be undone.
The contact ends of the brass strips can be filed down to create a much smaller contact area, close to the wire design used by AM. This can cut the rolling resistance the most but the trucks are limited by the blunt end axles rather than needle point axles used by AM. Sounds like too much work for me, I just use more power on the head end to pull them.
Here are pictures of what we are discussing for those who do not own the sets. The four brass contacts are Lionel, the wire is AM.


----------



## mopac

I received my Pony Express set today. All looks nice and new. Seller bought a huge S scale collection, this was one of many Flyer-Lionel sets he was selling. Seller described my set as used but did not look like it was ever removed from box. The cellophane wrapping has been removed. I think the previous owner had removed it to see his new train. He also had a ton of S Helper cars but all went for more than I wanted to pay. There was many cars I would have liked. Too expensive for me. Many of the cars went for 100.00 and more. I think this set will do what I wanted. I guess I will have to pick up a UP baggage car. I hope my SP shells will be happy.


----------



## AmFlyer

Big surprise, my new Legacy Pacific was delivered at 6pm this evening. I guess it was not routed through the Panama Canal after all. Here are a few quick pictures. More details and some comparisons over the weekend.


----------



## mopac

Fine looking steamer Tom.


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks. One of the reasons I posted the end flap picture is to show Lionel was never able to correct the artwork. The printing of the features shows an R-27 minimum curve but Lionel and all of us know it is really 20" minimum.


----------



## AmFlyer

I put 25 drops of smoke fluid in the Santa Fe Pacific, set it on the track, set the engine ID to 15 (engine # is 3415), and ran it over a Sensor Track to enter all its programming into the Legacy Base. It has a great sounding whistle and all the other sounds are clear and distinct. The smoke at idle is nice and underway it is voluminous with good lift, about the same as the Legacy Berkshire. So far a very impressive little steam engine. Lionel did a great thing for all us S gauge operators by releasing these older TMCC engines updated to Legacy. More pictures later.


----------



## AmFlyer

More pictures and some comments. There have been a lot of negative comments about the projection of the electrocoupler from the back of the tender. The picture of the three tenders on the roundhouse tracks illustrates. On the left is the Legacy Berkshire tender. The best, closest coupling electrocoupler Lionel has released in S gauge. There is a lot of room to make this possible. Center is the new Legacy Pacific and on the right is a 2006 TMCC Pacific with a manual coupler. The new Legacy coupler is 1/4" longer than the old TMCC manual coupler and 1/2" longer than the new Legacy Berkshire coupler.
The problem is the lack of space. the picture of the underside of the TMCC, top, and the Legacy, bottom, shows this. Lionel reused the old coupler arm for the electrocoupler. Had they designed a new mounting arm the coupler distance could be shortened not more than 3/16", it would still stick out too much.
Comparing the old TMCC tender to the new Legacy several changes are visible. First the safety chains from the truck sideframe ends to the chassis were eliminated on the new Legacy tender. The Legacy has a larger speaker for better sound. The IR transmitter for communication with Sensor Tracks is visible behind the front truck.


----------



## AmFlyer

One more thing I neglected to mention. Lionel did not include the smoke pipette, that’s ok, I have about 15 of them. They included this really nice hex driver tool to remove the drive rod when replacing traction tires. Note it is magnetic as well.


----------



## alaft61ri

Found this in my mailbox today.


----------



## AmFlyer

Good addition. Where did you get the blue painted 650 New Haven? Do you have just that one? It looks like a professionally done paint job.


----------



## alaft61ri

I painted it to match the royal blue I did over.


----------



## AmFlyer

It looks great, Al.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks I even got the dry trans for it the original was a mess so I thought I would match it.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom that is a great looking Legacy Pacific 3415. love the smoke volume. I see what you mean regarding the coupler arm length on the tender comparison. Big difference for sure. The 1068 on the right looks the best to me. I am surprised the Legacy Berkshire on the left looks like it would be a problem on anything but broad curves like you have although I do like the close length.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Al nice Christmas Car. That Royal Blue 650 New haven looks good too. You did a good job.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, appearances can be deceiving. The Legacy Berkshire will run just fine on 20"R track with any car of your choice coupled to the tender. The new Lionel smoke units in the S gauge Legacy engines now work better than the MTH smoke units. My TMCC engines and the AM Northerns all have MTH smoke units retrofitted. The volume of smoke is about the same but the "lift" on the new Lionel units is higher and the smoke column looks better when running along the track. This is a good thing, I prefer a lot of smoke with that original Gilbert scent. Even the latest releases of the Legacy diesels have superb smoke output.


----------



## JMedwick

That new haven Royal blue looks great. What paint did you use for it?


----------



## alaft61ri

Sorry for the delay got hurt at work everything is good. Here is a pick. Of it


----------



## JMedwick

Thanks! Gives me an idea the next I pickup some green plastic New Havens.


----------



## AmFlyer

As I posted yesterday in the Photo of the Day thread, UPS delivered a train shipment in the middle of a fire emergency and evacuation. Here are a few pictures of what was delivered. Unboxing and layout operation pictures to follow.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here is the GN engine. When I saw the catalog illustration I was concerned about the green color. In person it looks fantastic. If the green is not the original GN green, it should have been. The first two pictures are smoke at idle, the remainder are underway at about speed step 5 out of 200.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here is the NYC Pacific. These are very nice engines, no quality issues with any of the three I purchased. At $629.99 they are more expensive than the bargain of the decade Legacy Berkshires but still a great engine at yesterday's pricing. Consider that the reissue of the Legacy Y3 in the 2022 catalog is $1619.99, that is $990 more than these Pacifics. The days of cheap Lionel AF engines are behind us. The last picture is smoke at idle.


----------



## mopac

Looks like they are great smokers. They all look fantastic. Love the GN green. The FlyerChiefs are nice.
The legacy engines are nicer. Classification lights. Engineer and fireman. And more. And you say they have better sounds. Congrats.


----------



## AmFlyer

These Pacifics are only available as Legacy engines. They do run great in conventional with a transformer. If you have a transformer with bell and whistle buttons those will activate the Bell, whistle and crewtalk sounds in conventional mode. There is also a firebox flicker feature, an IR transmitter to interface with the Sensor Track, three tone whistle; coal and water refill, usage and status; real railroad speed steps, rule 17 lighting, plus other features.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom those engines sure look great. Nice detail. Excellent smoke volume. Sharp box cars. I thought I had the 2021 Christmas car but I was wrong. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, you reminded me I have yet to take the two boxcars out of the box and photograph them. I was nervous about the green when I ordered it but it looks great on the layout. I have three green/orange GN boxcars from different manufacturers. I am working on comparison pictures of the "greens." Its hard to get the lighting right so the camera captures what the eye sees.
I have the 2022 Christmas boxcar on order along with the new re-run of the Y3. Currently shows October on the Lionel shipping schedule. I am hoping to have both by Christmas.


----------



## AmFlyer

I vacillated about buying the 75th Anniversary car, but decided to get one. The actual car is better looking than the catalog cut. It was difficult to get an accurate color and low sheen rendering. If I used the overhead LED lights in the train room the color the camera recorded was a lot different than the actual car. In natural light it was closer, but there is not much window area in that room and it is the wrong time of day. I took the second picture with the car on my office mantle. That picture is an exact match the the actual car. The subtle two toning seems to be an attempt at weathering and what a car would look like after graffiti was removed. I am pretty sure it is not just a bad factory paint application.


----------



## alaft61ri

Were did u get it from.


----------



## AmFlyer

It was in the 2021 Lionel AF catalog. I ordered this car through a Lionel dealer in Wisconsin. Long story why . I usually use Charles Ro for Lionel items.


----------



## JMedwick

Just finished up this coal loader tonight. Rust on the tower was bad, so that part required a repaint, but the rest was in good shape Works well now.


----------



## mopac

Looks great.


----------



## Defender

I just finished my very first fixer-up-er. A 283 I bought on Ebay for $30 not running. Ended up just needing a pair of fingers and a new smoke wick, and of course a good cleaning and lube job. Took me 1 1/2 hrs. to do the smoke wick, hand tremers were bad yesterday. It smokes like crazy, used JT's uncented fluid. By the way does it set off the smoke alarms in the house? This is my first steamer. Have a 322 coming, a 312 getting repaired by Flyernut, and a 342AC in negotiations. Will post pics of them all eventually


----------



## mopac

Your 283 looks nice. Glad you got it running and smoking.


----------



## AmFlyer

It feels good when they run. I have had four engines with fan driven smoke units running at the same time. Those smoke units put out a lot more smoke than the best Gilbert piston units. So far never set off a smoke unit.


----------



## flyernut

Defender said:


> I just finished my very first fixer-up-er. A 283 I bought on Ebay for $30 not running. Ended up just needing a pair of fingers and a new smoke wick, and of course a good cleaning and lube job. Took me 1 1/2 hrs. to do the smoke wick, hand tremers were bad yesterday. It smokes like crazy, used JT's uncented fluid. By the way does it set off the smoke alarms in the house? This is my first steamer. Have a 322 coming, a 312 getting repaired by Flyernut, and a 342AC in negotiations. Will post pics of them all eventually
> View attachment 583230
> 
> View attachment 583229
> 
> View attachment 583228
> 
> View attachment 583227
> 
> View attachment 583226


I got the boiler front today, and the shell will be arriving next week.


----------



## alaft61ri

Went to a train show today and I know you guys are going to say AL what the heck are you doing 2 more diesels.lol but for the price couldn't pass up. Paid 140.00 plus extra.


----------



## AmFlyer

To me it makes perfect sense to buy more diesels after the first one is purchased. With 10 on hand it is more likely that one will work when you want to run trains! It also provides more time to service the ones running pooly if one or two work well.


----------



## alaft61ri

I like the diesels the comet runs good but the 499 needs a good cleaning and new upper and lower fingers I have a 374 trying to get the the 375 lost out on three of them on bidding there are 2 or 3 more on ebay but one is 225 . Plus shipping and one is 199 plus shipping. The other maybe 250. Plus shipping. I will wait.


----------



## AFGP9

Defender, nice job on the 283. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Tom that anniversary car has some unusual shadowing or what ever you call it with the under paint images. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Al I'm not big diesel person but if I found what you got there for $140 I'm a buyer. Plus the other stuff too. Seeing that cattle pen loader reminds me that I have a total of 6 of them. Different colored mats, 3 and 4 fence railing types. Only 8 head of original cattle though. All work and have the right controllers. 4 of them were in a box in my attached garage. Don't remember when that happened. Good thing I haven't bought any lately. I decided that garage needed cleaning out a month ago. Treasures found!!! 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Why are some 499 marked ge and e5


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer

The 499 and its 5-digit variations are models of the New Haven EP-5. The EP-5 was an electric engine known as the Rectifier and nicknamed "Jets" because of the jet-like sound made by the rectifier cooling fans. The engines drew AC power from the catenary, and rectified it to DC to power the DC motors.
EP-5 is similar to GP-9 or GP-7, a manufacturers model designation. My 499 does not have EP-5 stamped on it, nor do I recall seeing any with EP-5 on them. Where is that marked on your 499?


----------



## alaft61ri

I was getting some info and saw some on ebay and it would say ep 5 on mine didn't see anything thing like that and no date marked on the inside . Thanks Tom for the info when get back from vacation going camping today I will look at it closer. 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, if you are looking for a 499 New Haven you might also look for the 8-48008 Lionel AF New Haven EP-5. It was made in 1991 and is a better, more reliable runner at probably the same price. I have the 8-48010 Milwaukee Road EP-5 from 1992.


----------



## alaft61ri

The one I bought is 499 new haven but I did see the one your talking about. So I will keep eye out for one thanks for the info.
Al


----------



## mopac

Al, the 1991 will have DC can motors. Much better than the AC open frame motors. Still runs
on AC. And not as finnicky.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok thanks again for the info.
Al


----------



## mopac

Here are the ebay pics of my latest locomotive purchase. A 312AC. Tracking says it is out
for delivery, so I should get it today. Looks like it will need a new harness from tender and repair the crossbar under cab to secure the tender. LOL, my only other K5 needs the same repair. It all looks complete except a headlight lens. If someone has a spare let me know. I may need some new plugs to engine but I have that.

I am behind on pics. My mailbox has been busy for last week or so and I will try to catch up. Pics will be in "photo of the day" thread when I get them posted.

Gilbert American Flyer S Gauge 312AC Locomotive and Tender - Sharp Lettering! | eBay

I like sharp lettering and this one looks like it has that. K5s are not as nice as Hudsons but
are nice. I have plenty of Hudsons. A little short on K5s.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> Here are the ebay pics of my latest locomotive purchase. A 312AC. Tracking says it is out
> for delivery, so I should get it today. Looks like it will need a new harness from tender and repair the crossbar under cab to secure the tender. LOL, my only other K5 needs the same repair. It all looks complete except a headlight lens. If someone has a spare let me know. I may need some new plugs to engine but I have that.
> 
> I am behind on pics. My mailbox has been busy for last week or so and I will try to catch up. Pics will be in "photo of the day" thread when I get them posted.
> 
> Gilbert American Flyer S Gauge 312AC Locomotive and Tender - Sharp Lettering! | eBay
> 
> I like sharp lettering and this one looks like it has that. K5s are not as nice as Hudsons but
> are nice. I have plenty of Hudsons. A little short on K5s.


Nice engine.. I'm out of head-light lens, sorry... Drill and tap that draw-bar, 4-40 screw.


----------



## Defender

Just got the 342ACIt runs both ways and a little smoke so have work to do. I hope this is a good unit. Missing the front hand rails on the loco, anyone have spares or a source for a pair. Here are the pics. Enjoy


----------



## alaft61ri

I have one and runs great. Nice looking one sorry no spares.


----------



## AmFlyer

Port Lines has the Pilot to Boiler handrails for $1.50ea. SKU 03988


----------



## alaft61ri

Correction mine is a 343 sorry about that. Good luck with yours.


----------



## mopac

Nice 342AC, I have one also. Would like a 343. Why? 343 has a coupler on the front and you can double head them.


----------



## flyernut

Sharp looking unit.


----------



## alaft61ri

Cleaned and replaced upper and lower fingers truck chassis fill of gunk cleaned oiled works nice only thing on panagraph assembly they are missing the lock to keep it down. Tested on layout pull 3 955 maroon passenger cars no problem. Iam happy


----------



## AmFlyer

Great!


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac, looks like you got yourself a nice 312AC. Sharp lettering as you say. I don't have a 312AC. Got two 312's. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut

I've got one coming myself, I hope it's as nice.


----------



## mopac

The prices on the K5s seem to be rising. What prices are not rising. its crazy.
Got a oil change on my truck yesterday. 130.00 and some change. Thats nuts.
It does take 8 quarts. At my age I try to not have to get under a vehicle. May
have to go back to changing my own oil. I do like to let the oil drain longer than
the service places do. One year ago at the same place it was 90.00 something.
90.00 I will pay, 130.00 I will not do again. Just everything has gone up alot.
I think we are being raped. Some gouging going on.


----------



## alaft61ri

The service station I go for many years he told be oil is going up again in June nothing he can do the oil companies tell the vendors and the tell the service station dealerships etc but you are right Mopac we're are getting rapped no need for this just price gouging and the government just let's them do it.


----------



## AmFlyer

It is puzzling why prices of K5's are going up. There were plenty made and they do not fall apart or require more than minor maintenance. 
Not puzzling why prices in the car world are way up. The price of that 0W40 is more than double and labor costs are up. I prepaid at purchase for all the scheduled services for my convertible, that has turned out to be a major cost savings with the price increases. The real question is why to we still have mandatory time based oil changes from manufacturers rather than just mileage based. My convertible requires service now, so 12 quarts of oil will be replaced even though the car was only driven 1,000 miles.


----------



## mopac

LOL, we ought to get a trade-in of the used oil. Oil does not go bad, it gets dirty.


----------



## AmFlyer

I wish. Its even worse, we pay them a disposal fee to take the oil! I just got the car back from service, no charge since I prepaid when I purchased the car. Tomorrow I plan to order new tires for it, there will be a disposal fee for the dealer to take the old tires in addition to all the costs for the new ones.


----------



## AmFlyer

Not a roster addition but a project that will result in an accessory addition. Just prior to the Memorial Day weekend I received an email from Miller Engineering with a 15% off code for use that weekend. Miller had released a limited edition PRR sign that I decided to get. A picture below shows the sign carefully balanced on the roof of the main station. Installation will require removal of the station from the layout and carefully cutting a slot in the roof for the multi pin connector to pass through. I also plan to cut the fake clock off of the station to allow the sign to sit much lower on the roof. Need to then find a way to route the ribbon cable down the station wall so it does not show through the windows, plus mount the controller and the converter modules out of sight inside the building. These projects always take a lot of planning, care and time.


----------



## mopac

Very nice sign Tom. Miller engineering has some really cool signs. I understand why you had to get the PRR sign.
I have wanted to get the American Flyer sign. And I will someday. Just need a deal. I am watching.

Tom, just a warning. As you know, tires are made from petroleum. Like gasoline, tires have
shot up in price also. My tire dealer was warning me. Thats where I got my 130.00 oil change.
The tires on my truck are 20 inch. They were 300.00 a piece 2 years ago. I was afraid to ask how much they are now.


----------



## AmFlyer

I never asked the price, just ordered the tires. The last two will be in next week. I have a $150 off coupon, it might be enough to pay the tax, but probably not.
I had a Heinz Ketchup sign, a Westinghouse sign, S&H Green Stamps and Rexall Drugs signs on the layout. Now I will have the PRR sign when I finally finish the assembly and installation.


----------



## mopac

Nice coupon.


----------



## Old_Hobo

alaft61ri said:


> The service station I go for many years he told be oil is going up again in June nothing he can do the oil companies tell the vendors and the tell the service station dealerships etc but you are right Mopac we're are getting rapped no need for this just price gouging and the government just let's them do it.


Unfortunately, the government does not and cannot control the price….it’s like anything in a free enterprise system, price is driven by supply and demand….the same could happen to model train prices….if the demand is high and the supply is low, we will pay the high price if we want the trains….if we don’t buy, the price will be forced to go down, but it takes time….

We could help that by sending you more oil in the pipeline….no wait, the greenies don’t want more pipelines….hope they have to pay high gas prices to drive their Escalades to their environmental protests….


----------



## mopac

Old Hobo, you are correct about the pipelines. First thing Biden did when he got in office was to shut down some pipelines. Thats when gas prices started going up. So don't tell me government has nothing to do with prices. Yes,
it is supply and demand. He cut the supply. And then tried to blame Putin. We used to be energy Independent, I guess we aren't now. John, not trying to be political, I am done. We need this thread. No more guys.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom nice sign. I don't have any but do know that Miller makes great signs. Since my layout is a rural setting I don'think those signs would be right for my scenery. No big buildings either. Sounds like you got some fitting work to do. Please post a pic of the finished mounting.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, you could get the bulldozer billboard for a rural scene.


----------



## kltrainz

AmFlyer said:


> Kenny, you could get the bulldozer billboard for a rural scene.


I wasn't aware Miller had a bulldozer sign. I will check.on that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Defender

This is not new to me, but I really love it because it mentions a city in my home state.


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice reefer, wonder who made it. Based on the body side details and the roof it is either a Gilbert car, or an early production Lionel car. It was decorated by a 3rd party.


----------



## mopac

I got curious about Mandan Creamery & Produce Co.. Interesting stuff. They started in business in 1915 and thrived till after the war. Beginning of the end was around 1944. At one point they shipped butter and turkeys coast to coast. Peak butter production was 60,000 lbs a day. They also made ice cream.
Mandan is an indian tribe mainly in North Dakota. The site made creamery products till 1988. The buildings were razed and a huge parking lot was made that still exists. The same fate that many factories sustained.

Cool car.


----------



## AFGP9

Here is the 316 I spoke of the other day. Had a little trouble with the Win. 11 format but I think I got it. Not happy with the color though. Need to post more pictures to get more used to it. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Colors look good to me. Pretty sharp pic. And a very nice looking 316. Congrats. I got a 312AC that is nice also. I do not think I have showed it. I am behind on my pics. I will try to catch up this week. I like the high mounted headlight on the K5s. I know you like the Hudsons but the K5s are right up there in my books. Hudsons are a little bigger but still 6 drivers. I need to get my layout going, no excuses. and repair some locomotives. When you have no layout, repairing engines to run is not high on my list. Seems all I do is cut grass. Still buying a few things on ebay. I guess you saw I got to go to that Nascar race at Wide World Technology Raceway in Madison; Illinois. I had not been to a Nascar race for over 10 years. I do not follow Nascar like I used to. It was neat to see the cup cars. Many of the drivers have changed in 10 years. From the smells I was getting they are not running on straight gasoline.


----------



## AmFlyer

Looks like a nice engine Kenny. A set of the Lionel AF PRR passenger cars would look great behind it.
About the picture, overall it looks good and might accurately show the real brightness and colors in your train room, or not. Only you can tell. The camera did not focus on the engine which was the intended subject, it appears to have used the Sunoco sign on the tower as the focus distance. That then set the "brightness." To take these pictures I almost always have to touch on the engine image on the screen to force the camera to focus on the engine, that also causes the overall brightness of the image to increase. About half the time I also lay down an LED linear floodlight between the engine and the camera to brighten all the black and help with detail and contrast.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here is a similar picture I took of a 312AC using an iPhone. I touched on the screen image of the engine cab to fix the focus. Other than that the engine still looks too dark and featureless to me. Semi gloss black is very hard to photograph. The glare from the overhead lighting is visible on the engine, I do not have a polarizing filter for my iPhone camera. The other reason I repost this picture is to remind Mopac he still does not have the PRR passenger cars.


----------



## AFGP9

Thanks Tom for your photography tips, appreciated. I have a two light LED light stand that spends time between my basement and my shop garage. That is where it is now. I should have brought it in. I don't like that shadow or darken area around the drivers. That light stand would have solved that. Wasn't aware of light focus point. I just thought that the camera saw the over all area. Maybe cropping the picture down past the yellow Sunoco sign have helped? The pictures had a yellowish tint that I had to filter out with my computer settings. I wasn't aware of the cause. Now I do. 
So now I have a Miller sign company bulldozer sign to get and some Lionel AF PRR cars to get. 
I almost forgot. The 316 smokes and runs fine. Just needs oiled and white lithium on the drive gears even though the grease already there is fine. I'd rather use lithium. The reverse unit could use some cleaning and polishing. It looks to be all original. The previous owner said he never ran it much and had owned it for 20 or so years and only did routine maintenance couple of times. The gray wire cloth looks great as well. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Tom I see what you mean regarding the engine coloring. Look at it another way. That brightness highlights the nice metal rail on the boiler not to mention the over all quality of the engine and no shadow around the drivers. I do love the coloring design of those coaches. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

It is strange that your picture had so much yellow you needed to correct it on the computer. That should not happen.
Here are two pictures of the same scene. The first one is w/o the additional LED light, the second is with it. The black detailing stands out with the augmented lighting. The 3rd picture shows the small strip light I use, it is about an inch shorter than a Gilbert hopper. The strip folds back into the light so it can be just a normal flashlight.
The engine is a Y3.


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac Glad to hear you experienced a NASCAR race after a long absence. The best part near your home. Yes things have changed a lot. From the drivers to the cookie cutter cars. Good thing they got the name of the make of the car written on them. on them. No I'm not a fan of the new car shapes. Let a Ford look like a Ford, a Chevy look like a Chevy, and Toyota look like a Toyota. Besides engine size limits the other big thing is the fuel. The actual name is Sunoco Green E15. It is a unleaded gas and 15% 110 octane ethanol resulting in a 98 octane rating, known simply as "Green E15". I don't know if you know it but all cars must run a Holley Fuel injection setup. Also every chassis is a spec chassis. All are identical based on NASCAR rules. All chassis are built in the same "shop" in Moorsville, SC.
Thanks for the 316 compliments. While Hudson's are my favorites, second are K5's as well. I have several myself. I'd have to look at what I have since I haven't kept up with my inventory list.
I forgot to ask if you noticed no more 5 lug wheels? One center nut like Indy cars. There have been issues with that since this is the first year. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Tom that auxiliary lighting lighting does make a difference. The black details real pop. Gotta get one of those. It would save me having to bring my mounted LED lights in from the shop. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Kenny, I knew all chassis and bodies are the same. Very closely watched. When they went that route was when I pulled back from Nascar. I did not notice center nut on wheels. I was down low in the stands and when they went by me they were a blur. I like sitting up higher. Very fast cars. They have to really trust the drivers in front of them to not hit the brakes.


----------



## flyernut

I live about 1 1/2 hr. from Watkins Glen.I've never been there except for a concert back in 1973, 600,000 people...Grateful Dead, Allman Brothers Band...and The Band.


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac unless you were seated across from the pits and were able to watch the tire changing you wouldn't have noticed the lug nut deal. Yes they are fast. I lost real interest when NASCAR went to that 3 stage racing and mandated the look a like bodies. I still watch depending upon which track the race is at but not as dedicated as I was when they had he old cars. As a side note Dodge is coming back. They have been testing for a while now. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

I restaged a Y3 on the turntable this morning, this time it is a Santa Fe Y3 only because it was handy. There is one key difference with this picture compared to the one above, other than I got the angle slightly different. This time I put the polarizing filter on the lens to eliminate the reflected glare. Looks different with the engine brightly lit and no glare, much more black but with details. The camera was set to Auto/Aperture priority (f16) and focused halfway between the cab and smokebox front. The camera electronics set the exposure time to about 5 seconds.


----------



## mopac

Here s my new to me 312AC. pretty nice looking. I think little use.


----------



## AmFlyer

Good addition to your S gauge fleet. Nice to see more pictures on the wall in the sun.


----------



## mopac

Look in "Photo of the day" thread. I posted some other pics.


----------



## AFGP9

Nice wall picture of your 312 AC mopac. I notice the springs on the tender trucks are nice and crisp along with the lettering graphic. Nice 312


----------



## AmFlyer

Today, tomorrow and Sunday, 6/24-26th, Des Plaines Hobbies is having a 22% off sale, storewide. They are the leading retailer for S gauge. It is worth looking at their website and worth the drive for those in the Chicago area.


----------



## SF Gal

AmFlyer said:


> Today, tomorrow and Sunday, 6/24-26th, Des Plaines Hobbies is having a 22% off sale, storewide....


Many thanks for posting the info. I live close enough to check it out. I need a few things.


----------



## AmFlyer

Let us know what you think of the store. I have purchased from them at S Fest and on line but is has been decades since I was in the store. They carry all gauges and in S they are also a manufacturer of S Scale America and Fox Valley track and #5 turnouts. They also make O Scale America and some other items for HO and N.


----------



## SF Gal

Well, I just got back from the store, Desplanes Hobbies, and was shocked to see how prices went up...$50 for a railroad car?!?! I'll buy used and fix the wheels and couplers myself, thank you! Sheeeesh! I thought they inflated their prices on almost everything. Locomotives with sound, on Athern's website had a cheaper regular price.
Scale mini metal cars $5 higher than Amazon. $10 more on a box of 100 metal wheelsets, after sale. I was very disappointed. But I am Polish and like a good deal.... I did find a okay price, after discount on Kaydee coupliers...and going through their junk pile I got 2 used train car.








Their stock is highly limited and some items are not marked, like styrene sheets. So how do you know if your getting a verbal inflated price? There stock is pretty limited too. I was very disappointed on their regular prices. Reminded me of going to Hobbytown in Rockford and seeing their high prices. If you really want a decent price and a large selection of S or O gauge to choose from, also HO and N scale, Americas Best Hobbies would be a better choice.


----------



## AmFlyer

Interesting, too bad it did not work out. Des Plaines has inventory of SHS, MTH (S)and SSA cars that no one else has.
I have looked at the store in Itasca but have not found any S gauge items. When searching, a lot of products are listed but they are all O gauge despite using S Scale in the search criteria. When searching on an S gauge manufacturer by name all searches show "no results." If they have S gauge items in the store I must be doing something wrong in my search criteria.


----------



## SF Gal

AmFlyer said:


> ...If they have S gauge items in the store I must be doing something wrong in my search criteria.


Might want to call, their website isn't upated.


----------



## Defender

Picked up this nice boxcar.


----------



## AmFlyer

That is a nice 942. The brakewheel was likely added by a previous owner, none have been reported with a brakewheel from the factory. I have added brakewheels to mine as well, looks better.


----------



## Defender

Thank you, I added the brake wheel. I think it looks nicer as well.


----------



## mopac

I have been meaning to buy some brake wheels. Not yet but I will.


----------



## alaft61ri

These are not trains but bought some plasticville buildings. At an antigue and consinment place.


----------



## AmFlyer

Never saw one of those brown and yellow stations. Is it Plasticville? Same with the brown and cream color variation. The chimney placement and wood pattern on the platform are not the same as other Plasticville stations.


----------



## mopac

like the barn Al


----------



## alaft61ri

Iam just going by what the tage said and the price was right and didnt notice about the platform. I will ck it out.


----------



## alaft61ri

Thankyou. Amflyer ck underneath it said plasticville ck on line found one made by bachman. 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Neat Al. Never saw those variations.


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, since I was curious I got out my book on Plasticville written by Bill Nole, the "Mayor of Plasticville." Included below are pictures of the two Suburban Station entries. The first is the standard Plasticville version we all see and many of us have. Note the value of $15. The second picture is the entry for the two stations you now have. While they were made by Bachman, they were made for, and marketed by Marx. These are not common, note the $40 value. Take good care of them.


----------



## alaft61ri

Wow ok i will i will go back there some lft there is another box each bag is labled missing a part. Thanks for the info.


----------



## alaft61ri

I also have this for about 2 years.


----------



## alaft61ri

Got this in the mail today only took 9 days.







95055065735612853272-1


----------



## AmFlyer

That looks good, Al. I only saw that in the Lionel catalog rendering. First pictures I have seen of one,


----------



## Defender

I received the 314AW. I think it is really nice. It runs but needs a tune-up. Put oil in and it smokes. Don't know how the whistle unit works, or what extra's I have to buy, but will learn. Mainly interested in getting the engine running good for now. Overall, the paint and graphics are wonderful. Curious to what it would grade on the scale? 6 or 7? Owner said it sat for 40 yrs. but opened the tender and it has been rewired and the drum was like new. Lubed the loco and p








































ut it on the test stand and it started out very slowly but gained speed in no time. Here are some picks. I NEVER SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT MY FIRST STEAMER. Now I have 8. Wife is starting to question me.


----------



## alaft61ri

That is in great shape did u get the horn switch my brain can't think of the exact name its oval shape has a toggle switch on top. That makes it whistle.


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice engine. Based on the pictures I would grade that at least a 7. In the old days we would call it an E+. Take a look at the thread titled "Grandma's Christmas Train." The oval shaped whistle conroller with the toggle switch on top is pictured just to the left of the black #2 transformer. That is what you need to activate the 314AW whistle. I also explained how it works in that thread.


----------



## Defender

Thank you all. I will try to get better pics. No the whistle control box did not come with it. Does anyone have the number for it? Then I can search the internet for one. I think they might be expensive.


----------



## AmFlyer

It is the XA11026. Supposedly around $50 in good, working condition.


----------



## AmFlyer

I see a nice original on ebay for $75. PortLines has a modern solid-state replacement controller for $50.


----------



## AmFlyer

If you have a newer transformer with whistle and bell buttons on it, such as the MRC AH101, one of those buttons should activate the the DC relay in the 314AW tender. These all operate on the same principle. They apply a DC offset, around 4V, to the AC sine wave. On new 2 button controllers one button applies a -DC voltage, the other a +DC voltage. I can use those buttons on my AH101 to activate the whistle and bell functions on my modern Legacy engines without the need for a Legacy control system. Reversing the direction of engine travel on the track changes which button activates each function.


----------



## Defender

I only have a 30B and a 4B transformer. Is there a way to jump the signal to see if it even works? I am not electrical savy. But I can do some stuff. The armature turns freely but I don't want to fry it if it's good and do the wrong thing. Just thought it would be cool to get it going. Saw a video online and it sounds neat.


----------



## AmFlyer

Yes, there is. All that the DC offset from the control box does is activate the coil of a DC relay to close a contact. You just need to jumper around that N.O. contact and the whistle will work with AC power from one of your transformers. You should be able to do this with the tender shell removed.


----------



## Defender

In other words just close the contact on the solenoid?


----------



## AmFlyer

I think so, I do not have one in front of me to look at as a double check. Later on, go to the PortLines site and click on Repair Clinics in the L.H. column. Open Clinic #42. Go to P33, section 7.2 at the bottom. It shows how to make a controller from 7 cheap 5A diodes.


----------



## Defender

YYYEEESSSSSS!!!! closed the contact and it works. Had to turn up the knob on the transformer to about 80mph. So this tender could work on any loco?


----------



## AmFlyer

Congratulations, it must feel great! 
Not quite any engine. It must be a 4 wire smoke in boiler engine, then yes, just plug in the 4 pin fiber connector. One more compatibility issue, your engine has the diecast trailing truck with a separately attached tender connection to a spreader bar in the cab. Many of the 312's and 290's had a one piece trailing truck and tender bar, these engines are not compatible with your tender without some modification work.


----------



## Defender

Tom, THANK YOU for your knowledge and help. I really appreciate it. I didn't realize there were two different 314AW loco's. I see what you are talking about with the tender. I suppose that means I bought the one that is worth the least. It is a 4 pin connector with smoke in boiler. I am going to try and find a whistle control box. It really does sound like a train whistle when I manually closed the solenoid contact.
Richard


----------



## AmFlyer

Always pleased to help when I can. It is great to see these engines running.
You have the better looking and more sought after version. The tender attaches directly to the spreader bar in the engine cab. The trailing truck has the detailed casting that screws to the chassis.
The other version is a single long metal bar that connects the tender to the engine chassis, the trailing truck wheels have no sideframe, they are just attached to that long drawbar.


----------



## Defender

Great info, thanks so much. You and the others here have such great knowledge that took yrs. to accumulate. I appreciate it. Being 70 yrs. old with tremers it is hard to do work on the small areas. But I persevere. I so sincerely appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## AFGP9

That's a nice Lionel 6-48832 car Al. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Thanks I picked up a 375 diesel to go with my 374 on e bay took a chance only 80.00.


----------



## AFGP9

Great 314AW looking Defender. Glad Tom could help you make it work with that work around to make the whistle work. 
Tom every time you suggest some kind of new approach to do something I make sure it gets filed in my "how to do it" file. Over the years I have repaired or restored many steam Flyer engines using my Tom Barker's 3 manuals but I still learn something new all the time. Thanks. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, you are way more organized than I am.


----------



## kltrainz

Defender said:


> I received the 314AW. I think it is really nice. It runs but needs a tune-up. Put oil in and it smokes. Don't know how the whistle unit works, or what extra's I have to buy, but will learn. Mainly interested in getting the engine running good for now. Overall, the paint and graphics are wonderful. Curious to what it would grade on the scale? 6 or 7? Owner said it sat for 40 yrs. but opened the tender and it has been rewired and the drum was like new. Lubed the loco and p
> View attachment 585637
> 
> View attachment 585636
> 
> View attachment 585635
> 
> View attachment 585634
> 
> View attachment 585633
> 
> ut it on the test stand and it started out very slowly but gained speed in no time. Here are some picks. I NEVER SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT MY FIRST STEAMER. Now I have 8. Wife is starting to question me.


Yeah that's how it goes. After the first one, you just can't stop at just that one. Sounds like are officially hooked. Kenny


----------



## TimmyD

Beautiful 314AW and Catalogue car! Summer has been busy so have not been here in a while, but hope you all are well, and looking forward to adding a few pics in here myself!


----------



## TimmyD

Just got this little guy operating again, and it runs pretty well! I thought my daughter would love it because of the people, but she prefers watching and playing with the steamers.


----------



## alaft61ri

I just bought one for 25.00 when it come in I will show pics. Here is the 375 I bought for 80.00 haven't tested it missing a few parts but I have them took a chance.


----------



## AmFlyer

The 375 looks to be in good shape. A careful cleaning and truck side frames. The screw mounting holes in the shell may need to be repaired.


----------



## alaft61ri

Have all the parts here did run a little took it apart the usual cleaning replace upper and lower fingers clean drum.


----------



## alaft61ri

Went the mail box and this is what came.


----------



## Tyrell54

Looks to be in good shape. How does it run? I have one, but I can’t seem to get it to run very well. I’ve given up for now.


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice addition.


----------



## flyernut

Nice, I have 2, both run well...


----------



## Tyrell54

Just finished this this from 3 really rough 312’s I had. SIT unit really smokes it up in neutral, not bad moving either.


----------



## alaft61ri

I sprayed with cleaned ran around the lay out twice and stopped needs a good cleaning. I will let you know.
Thanks Al


----------



## TimmyD

Tyrell54 said:


> Just finished this this from 3 really rough 312’s I had. SIT unit really smokes it up in neutral, not bad moving either.
> View attachment 586359


Looks beautiful, nice job!
Tim


----------



## flyernut

Got this nice 661 in the other day's box lot. The guy had a 4 car set but I only wanted this one...Pulled the chassis, tore down the trucks, added new wiring, bulb, and re-assembled..Runs/track nice with constant lighting, one of my few ones that do,lol.







.


----------



## alaft61ri

Cleaned the 740 hand truck complete put it back wouldn't run took apart silly me put wire wrong spot put it back runs great pretty cool.i will be staying in doors today and tomorrow it is 94 degrees. Know iwill tear down that 375 again and really go thru it had to miss something silly. Lol


----------



## alaft61ri

Forgot pick these up today


----------



## AmFlyer

That tender for a 21004/5 is in great shape. If it has a backup light it is the tender for a 21004, no backup light is for the uncataloged 21005.


----------



## alaft61ri

It does have a light.


----------



## alaft61ri

It does have the light in back


----------



## flyernut

Got this really nice 312 today...


----------



## alaft61ri

Really nice in good shape rocket launcher too.
. Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice 312, nice angled rocket launcher.


----------



## flyernut

alaft61ri said:


> Really nice in good shape rocket launcher too.
> . Al


Rocket launcher is going to be for sale.


----------



## alaft61ri

How much.


----------



## flyernut

alaft61ri said:


> How much.


You tell me. I believe everyone here knows my prices are more than favorable, I'm not out to cheap anyone.


----------



## alaft61ri

Not sure it's 45.00to low. 
Al


----------



## flyernut

alaft61ri said:


> Not sure it's 45.00to low.
> Al


You're the first one to show any interest or even offer a price. I'll let the posting up for awhile, and see what happens. I'm going to post it elsewhere but I wanted my friends here to have first crack at it..


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok cool


----------



## AmFlyer

The angled launcher is the most desirable. They all had PikeMaster trucks/couplers. That one is in great shape. The specially stamped control button is not there nor is the outside pickup rail. Al, I think it is a great buy.


----------



## AmFlyer

Yesterday several packages arrived at the front porch. Amazingly one was for me, usually all the packages are for my wife. I decided to order traction bands from American Models for my New Haven Pacific. While on the site I saw some passenger cars I did not need but wanted. I have several NYC engines including a Lionel 4-8-4 Northern that was made as a FlyerChief. Carl did a one off TMCC/Railsounds conversion so I could run it with Legacy. Unfortunately I had no NYC passenger cars.
I chose an expanded set of silver Budd cars. Here they are. Note two of the cars in the set box are Empire State Express, all have a different name. The combine name is United States Mail, Railway Post Office. Each of the three dome cars carry a different name as does the extra coach. The small yellow sticker on the extra coach box says "AGE 14+." What is AM thinking?? It is never too early to have kids play with trains.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice very nice looking cars.


----------



## AmFlyer

Two pictures on the layout. The third dome car is not in the train so that the train would fit in the pictures. At last my NYC 4-8-4 has a real job to do. I suppose we need to call it a Niagara since it is NYC.


----------



## alaft61ri

This is what I picked up at the hobby shop. Cup is from ebay.


----------



## AmFlyer

They are all nice pieces. The mug is a good addition for the train room as well.


----------



## AFGP9

Very nice passenger car set Tom. Looks good behind your NYC 4-8-4.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Nice pieces Al. Never have seen that mug, I like it. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Went to small show today bought these also picked up parts from the vendor I deal with and buy other train stuff.got some sad news today the other vender I buy stuff from I meet him about 6 0r 7 years ago at the big e train show. They told me a month ago he had a massive heartattach and died only 71 years young. Well here is the pics.


----------



## flyernut

alaft61ri said:


> Went to small show today bought these also picked up parts from the vendor I deal with and buy other train stuff.got some sad news today the other vender I buy stuff from I meet him about 6 0r 7 years ago at the big e train show. They told me a month ago he had a massive heartattach and died only 71 years young. Well here is the pics.
> View attachment 589193
> 
> View attachment 589192
> 
> View attachment 589191
> 
> View attachment 589190


That's funny, I bought over 30 pieces of rolling stock last week, and with it came 2 girder cars and the same tanker..Not to mention a butt-load of nice boxcars, a 930 and a 977 caboose, both working.. As a after-thought, better get that bunion fixed,lol!!


----------



## alaft61ri

To manny other issues hammer toes back etc etc I would never get out of the hospital. Lol


----------



## flyernut

alaft61ri said:


> To manny other issues hammer toes back etc etc I would never get out of the hospital. Lol


Lol, I've had my feet done 5 times, all for bunions, rejecting the metal screws, etc. The "golden" years are full of rust!!!


----------



## flyernut

Here's 6 of the boxcars I picked up last week or so...The other 4 are strictly runners, all for sale, ( not the 6 nice boxcars).


----------



## flyernut

Forgot 1 picture.


----------



## alaft61ri

Nice cars but have them. Looking for a 661 aluminum car that's the only one I don't have. Out of the 4.


----------



## mopac

Al, that is a great looking box car. I like it. Congrats. Where did you get it?

Defender, great looking 314AW. I don't have one but it is on the want list. Very nice condition.
I would agree with the 7. I need to see one of those videos where the whistle sounds good.
So far I have not. If I may ask where and how much for your new loco.


----------



## AmFlyer

Mopac, the 314AW has a motor driven whistle similar to the billboard whistles so they sound almost the same. An excellent condition 314AW with a working controller is not cheap, over $300. Something to consider, for $140 there is the American Models combined electronic reversing unit and steam engine sound board. It includes a bell, a steam whistle and random steam engine sounds. It just needs a speaker and can be put into any Gilbert steam engine. It has been 15 years since I heard one of these, I still have an AM steam engine with the original sound board, I will get it out and test it to confirm my memory of how good the whistle is. All my other AM engines were converted to TMCC/Railsounds, they sound great.


----------



## alaft61ri

Went to a small train show near my house. Sunday.
The vendor I deal with there is a good size train show in Ansonia Connecticut around hundred vendors all trains they it and old fashion show. So I will be going.
Thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, enjoy the show, I cannot remember the last train show I was at.
Mopac, tested the Southern Crescent engine, its the only set I have from AM that is still completely original. The Bell and whistle sounds better than any of the FlyerChief whistles I had. Definitely not original Gilbert.


----------



## mopac

Beautiful Steamer Tom. I have been looking at new ones on ebay. But they are all DC. I have a couple
AM diesels but no steam. Yet.


----------



## AmFlyer

Note the three choices on the set box label. As long as the engine is DC highrail you can use it. All AM engines are DC. The AC engines just have the AM 3-step electronic reverse board in the tender. It converts AC track power to DC and provides the direction sequence function when track power is interrupted. AM sells them for $45. With AC track power the sound board also works as discussed above but that costs $140 including the reverser board.


----------



## mopac

Another thing is the AM rolling stock kits. They all seem to have scale couplers. They are smaller.
I suppose they will not work with our oversized couplers. And I know to stay with the Hi-rail wheels. Thanks for the info Tom.


----------



## AmFlyer

I think the AM kits are long out of production but do show up in the secondary market. For reference here are the AM couplers. The two on the left are standard high rail, one is the normal shank the other is a self centering mount used on their diesels. there is also a short shank coupler. The third coupler is a smaller high rail compatible fixed coupler used on the front of the FA engines. The one on the right is their scale compatible fixed coupler, it will mate with Kadee’s. I use them on the rear of the passenger observations for appearance purposes.


----------



## mopac

Are the kits considered any good? I found a seller with a bunch of them. A few I really like the looks.
Most are around the 29.00 range.


----------



## AmFlyer

From second hand reports they are supposed to be good. I do not know if the kits contain trucks with truck mounted couplers or if they are body mounts only. Body mounts would be a no-go for me even with my wide radius curves.
Make sure all the parts are in each kit. AM does not have spares.


----------



## AFGP9

Nice Southern Cresent Tom. I did see the 3 different versions on the box label. I've seen them before and always thought I should own one but don't. Thanks for the explaination of the couplers.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Flyernut it looks like you picked up some nice rolling stock there. I've got all of those. You may or may not know there are at least 6 different variations of the 922 car. At least that's what I have. Decale or stamped yellow stripe are the two basic types. I have found different angles of that stripe and lengths in both types. I am not usually a variation collector but in the case of this car I was. That stripe deal is hard to notice unless there is more than one sitting side by side. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Went to a train show about a month for the first time in 2-3 years and picked up a few things. It was a small show with moctly HO or O gauge. This show always had several Flyer venders. Not this time. This used to be a good show twice a year pre-covid. Now it is way down on size. Reasons why varied. The Flyer venders that were there had a very good selection. Is this the new version of train shows now? Tom I went to the DuPage train show this month for the first time in 4 years. The main building and 2 out side buildings were it. Way down in size.
Ooops! I have 4 pictures posted but they didn't transfer. Still haven't got this Windows 11 figured out. Tomorrow. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, you may have missed this picture I posted a while back. It is just three of my 622's I grabbed at random. All 622's have a decal and as 1953 only production, all have the long three spring trucks. Quality control on decal placement was not a production line priority.
Interesting info on the DuPage show. Were there any vendors in the upper parking lot? There should still be a good amount of AF at DuPage.


----------



## mopac

Tom, according to your pic the green had a variance. The top car is a darker color.

Another question - Do any of the legacy engines come with a remote like the FlyerChief.


----------



## AmFlyer

Mopac, if you look at the roof of the bottom car it appears darker than the sides. If fact, it is the same color. The picture was taken outside, mid afternoon, on the large white granite slab that covers our outdoor serving pantry. The white reflection is strongest on the bottom car, less so on the middle car. The color variance is an artifact of the reflections.
Legacy engines do not come with a remote. There are a number of ways to operate an S gauge Legacy engine. First is conventional with a transformer. They run very well this way and if a transformer with whistle and bell buttons is used many of the Legacy sound features can be activated.
Second, and best way is with a 990 base and Cab2. Unfortunately this system is no longer made and aftermarket prices are in fantasy land. The Cab1L is still made but a base is required, These activate many, but not all of the Legacy features. Third, an original Cab1 system can be used. These are long out of production. Fourth an iPhone can be used with the 990 base and the LCS WiFi module, Cab2 not required. Also, with the WiFi module an iPad can be used to run the engines after the free LCS app is downloaded.
Fifth, sometime early next year the new Base 3 will be shipped. With just this new base and an iPhone any Legacy engine or FlyerChief engine can be operated. 
Sixth, S gauge Legacy engines can be operated with a DCC system and controller. It is important to know that while the newer S gauge FlyerChief engines have Bluetooth, the Legacy engines do not have Bluetooth.
After typing all this out I was thinking it sounds really complicated.


----------



## AmFlyer

I tried to recreate that picture in my office. Even there some light reflections exist from the large windows. Top to bottom is left to right. I think this does a better job of showing all three are the same color. The one of the stacked cars shows how much the apparent color is affected by light from the widows that are to the left of the cars.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom I'd have to take a look at my 622's. 2 are on the layout and the nicer grade ones are in a glass case. I have 3 not so nice ones bought that way on purpose for the reason to be explained, setting as grain haulers by my grain elevator. Don't know if you or anybody else knows but in the 50's and early 60's box cars were used to haul grain. The side doors had boards stacked up and as the grain came in from the shute side another board was add to each side door opening. Eventually the door opposite the shute door was boarded to the top. The boards were never nailed. Always loose. When the grain got to the bottom of the shute it was pulled out and the last board on that side was put in place and the side door was shut. I once lived near a grain elevator so I saw this often. It was the TP&W.
In relation to Mopac's question, I have never seen a difference in the green color in the 622's I have. Just that stripe variance on both the painted and stamped versions.

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Tom, you are right, the green is the same on the 622s. Thanks for the Legacy info. I was looking at a Legacy Heritage Es44. Like new for 400.00. NKP unit. Nice looking engine. I am just not sure I want it. Does really not go with the 50s
stuff I mainly have. I have no newer rolling stock to go with it.. Will probably pass on it. I do want
a legacy steamer or 2 someday. I did lose a bundle at the casino last weekend. Could have bought a couple legacy steamers. Slowly learning to not give casino all my money. Not having
fun there lately. I would rather buy trains. I won 200 today but does not make up for last weekend. Can't buy anything for awhile. Need to leave something for my 2 sons. Down to one
retirement account. I had 3. All about the same amount. I do own my home so not broke yet. I
can live on what comes in each month. Just can't be stupid or buy much. Don't need much now,
I have lots of trains. I let the wife spend 180,000 on the house but she did some good things with it. Will I get all of it back when the house is sold,NO, but alot of it. Thats how remodeling goes. She got sick and I could no longer tell her NO. It made her happy so was worth it. I had the house before I had her and she really never felt like it was hers till she had the changes done. LOL, and that was for 40 years. Words of advice, let the woman pick out the house. I
thought she would be happy we had a house when we got married, NOPE, let the woman pick out the house.


----------



## AmFlyer

I use my ES44 to pull my PRR Budd car passenger train. I find it very easy to pretend the engine is in the correct era when it looks and runs so well. Ignorance is bliss? No one visiting my layout has ever told me it looks out of place, maybe they were being polite.
Be careful, buying Legacy engines is a slippery and very expensive slope. The only good thing might be Lionel does not make many S gauge Legacy engines. That is an American Models NH Pacific pulling the AM NH heavyweights in the background.
I am forever thankful that casinos and gambling do not call to me at all.


----------



## AmFlyer

Mopac, I am sure you made the right decisions while your wife was around. We always have to do the right things. When my wife's brother developed major medical and mobility issues we paid to partially remodel their house for accessibility so he could get out of the hospital. We have helped my son and family several times when some medical bills were about to break them, we bailed them out. This summer we paid to take the four of them back to Pittsburgh on vacation with us. Our philosophy is spend it now so we and our heirs can enjoy today rather than leave more to them a long time from now. 
Inflation is really biting, and even if it magically stopped now the higher prices are baked in the economy.


----------



## mopac

I have been lucky with medical bills and family. I know they can be devastating. My family just dies when it is time. No lingering. Most have lived well into their 80s.

Your pics are always so good. Is that PRR Es44 a Heritage unit? I guess it would be. Thanks for showing.


----------



## AmFlyer

Yes, it is a NS Heritage engine. 6-42554 from the 2016 catalog. I like it and run it frequently. For a great engine I can pretend it is period correct. It works better with passenger cars because the length of the engine is not so obvious as when it is coupled to a Gilbert 40' box car. If I want to pull a freight I put the PRR K-Line boxcar I purchased directly behind the engine. It is longer and taller than the Gilbert box cars so the appearance of the train is better.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here is the PRR ES44Ac pulling two of the K-Line box cars. They work well with the larger more modern engine.


----------



## AmFlyer

When I saw how few pictures I had of the PRR ES44Ac I shot a few more this afternoon. Some of them are posted below.
Mopac, if you can get the NPR for $400 maybe you should, it is a good price. There are not many Legacy engines made. Ro still has most road names in stock of the U36 for $500 which is smaller and fits in better with the era modeled. They also have SD70ACe's at $540 but these are very modern, big, and do not fit in at all even though I have four of them. It gets ugly real fast on the steam side of Legacy. Ro still has the new Pacifics for $630. The rerun of the Y3 will be out around the end of the year, they can still be reserved through Ro but the price is $1,620. If you want 4014, and who doesn't, there are some for sale on line but they will be at least $1,000 and those do not have the mandatory mods to run reliably. I had the mods done to my 4014, they cost about $400 for a professional to do them. They involve major surgery to create S gauge sideframes for all the trucks that came with O gauge sideframes, plus some electronic fixes.


----------



## mopac

Nice pics Tom. I really like the PRR Heritage. Old time paint scheme helps it fit in.


----------



## AFGP9

All nice pictures Tom of that ES44AC. That is a good looking engine, 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Tom sorry I forgot to answer your question about the DuPage show. yes there were some venders in the upper prking lot but there again not as many as were in the past. All were AF venders. The over all show did have plenty of AF venders.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

I am reposting pictures of cars I picked up at the Decatur, Il. train show a month ago.I posted this last week but do not see them. So here they are again. None have been cleaned yet. The numbers on the 24216 Streamliners hopper are much sharper than in the picture. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Nice cars Kenny. Love your bay window caboose. I do not have one.


----------



## AFGP9

Thank you mopac. I have always wanted one but could never find one that didn't have some of the letters rub off. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Nice cars Kenny. They are all painted so be careful cleaning them. The C&EI paint is easy to mess up when cleaning.


----------



## AFGP9

AmFlyer said:


> Nice cars Kenny. They are all painted so be careful cleaning them. The C&EI paint is easy to mess up when cleaning.


Thanks Tom. Yeah I knew they were all painted when I bought them. I worried about cleaning that C&EI the minute I bought it. It will be touchy. The nice graphics and the fact I didn't have any of those was why I bought them. Never have seen them without some of the graphics rub off. The bad part is the seller had at least a C-8 971 Type I unpainted Tuscan Moe and Joe with a nice box for $85.00! The vender took it out of the box for me so I could see the condition. He put it back in the box and put it down and we talked abit. As we were talking, I wasn't really paying attention to the table. At some point that 971 was picked up by another buyer and handed to the vender's helper. Nope I didn't get it. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Shame about the boxed 971. I have had the same thing happen to me at a busy train meet. The paint on the CE&I seems to be more fragile than other cars.
I purchased an EX condition 24221 with unworn lettering in 8/2000. The only reason it was not LN was the box wear along the top edges of the car. That paint is very fragile. What called to me the most is the white box with the strong number stamp on the end flap. I wanted a 5 digit white box. At the time I only had 3 digit ones.


----------



## mopac

Nice cars guys. Seems I have a C&EI car I think is a hopper but with black lettering.
Maybe it has red lettering.
I have only messed up one car by washing it. Seems it was a 639 yellow reefer. Washed
most of the black lettering right off. Like it was a water color. What I hated most it was from my 282
I got in 1955. It was a painted car. Well, lol, still is. Just very little or faint lettering.


----------



## kltrainz

Very nice Tom and a white box too. I won't complain because there was no box for mine. Just glad I finally found one with all good lettering and a nice body. Looking at the wheels on my it hasn't seen much track time. Kenny


----------



## kltrainz

Mopar as strange as it may sound I did the same thing with a 639 reefer too. I used Dawn dish soap too and thought I used light pressure in cleaning. The car has one side with most of the lettering smeared off but the other side is all there since learned from the first time. It sits with the good side showing. Gilbert must have use weak ink in those. Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Picked up these from Craigslist tonight needs work 60.00.


----------



## mopac

Al, always nice to get a load of new to you stuff. Nice find. I see you are getting more stuff than you can ever use.
I have the same addiction. What causes that? No cure I hear.


----------



## alaft61ri

Couldn't pass up the price plus I been looking for 661 know I have all 4. I like passenger cars and tanker cars I have 10 tankers. The other two aluminum car I will clean up and might sell those two. And yes it is hard to stop. Lol


----------



## kltrainz

alaft61ri said:


> Couldn't pass up the price plus I been looking for 661 know I have all 4. I like passenger cars and tanker cars I have 10 tankers. The other two aluminum car I will clean up and might sell those two. And yes it is hard to stop. Lol


Nice cars. For that price it would be hard to pass up. I'm sure there is no cure for the AF car buying habit. Too many is not enough.


----------



## Tyrell54

Picked up this K5329 set from a local CL add. Seems to be complete with everything listed in the ‘53 catalog including the set box and and all the car boxes except for the 925. The catalog does not list a transformer for the set so I’m not sure if it came with one. I got a 15B with it along with the original box. They don’t appear to have been used much and must have been well stored as they aren’t even dusty. The 293 runs, but real slow. Hopefully cleaning and lubrication will fix that. Not sure about the smoke yet


----------



## AmFlyer

The K5329 set was called the Meteor 8-unit freight train. In addition to the train the set box contained 12 curves, 4 straights, a 706 remote uncoupler, a 690 track clip and a package of 16 track locks. There was no transformer. Sets that included a transformer had a "T" suffix after the number. Looks like a nice Gilbert layout.


----------



## Tyrell54

AmFlyer said:


> The K5329 set was called the Meteor 8-unit freight train. In addition to the train the set box contained 12 curves, 4 straights, a 706 remote uncoupler, a 690 track clip and a package of 16 track locks. There was no transformer. Sets that included a transformer had a "T" suffix after the number. Looks like a nice Gilbert layout.


Thanks for the information Tom. I did get all the extras, even the envelope with the wood screws for the uncoupler button and the envelope the smoke cartridges came in. I guess the owner was a saver.
Mark


----------



## AmFlyer

Neat, that was a great find. I like boxed sets. Those two #4 1-1/4" wood screws are hard to find and no longer made.


----------



## Mikeh49

Nice set and great photos. From a very recent iPhone?


----------



## Tyrell54

Mikeh49 said:


> Nice set and great photos. From a very recent iPhone?


Thanks, 2 year old SE


----------



## Mikeh49

iPhone photos seem to be a notch above everything else. I'm impressed with an SE, I figured a 13/14 Pro or so.


----------



## alaft61ri

Went a train show in Connecticut today nice show mostly flyer which is great. I was watching a flyer layout and saw this accerie I never saw so the gentleman explained it was a 1954 prodo type never went into production they made 50 prodo types. Doesn't no why. So I took a video but not a picture so what it is a man goes side to side washing a passenger car it is so cool. And this is what bought today. They lots of nice flyer stuff.


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, circus cars in good condition are always a good buy. Some animals and colors are more rare than others, such as the pelican in the red cage.
What you saw is a reproduction 765 car washer accessory. There was only one handmade prototype made by Gilbert, it was not put into production. This has been verified in interviews with Maury Romer. Maury also inspected and verified some factory prototypes of other cars and accessories, these have a tag on them signed and dated by Maury as a certificate of authenticity.
The 765 car washer reproductions were made in 1995. I am not aware of a specific production number but it could be 50. I saw one at DuPage back then, it was $195, I thought that was way too much and passed on it. Not one of my better decisions in retrospect.
The same company that made the 765 reproduction has made a number of other accessories that fit into a category of "Gilbert should have made this." One was a receiving platform for the automobile unloading car, another is a Gilbert's Chocolate Milk Dairy. I recall about 10 different items were made in very limited quantities. They are almost impossible to find today.


----------



## alaft61ri

Your Wright Gilbert should of made it into production that is way to cool. Alsobought these.


----------



## AmFlyer

For those interested, here is a handmade factory prototype of turnouts without lanterns that allow stacking turnouts in yards. Attached is an authentication tag by Maury Romer. I post this because back in the late 80's/early 90's Peter Jugle had these in his collection. Peter and his brother Andy brought these to a DuPage train show. I was able to pick these up and handle them as well as look at Maury's hand written tag. These turnouts were definitely hand made prototypes. Again, Gilbert decided not to make these.
When Peter passed away Andy began to thin out the collection. I bought some items and some paper but not these turnouts. Think $10,000 back in 1998.


----------



## flyernut

Here's a pristine 633 boxcar I got on ebay, I believe I paid $9.98 for it. This is the nicest one I have.


----------



## alaft61ri

That is like new great deal. 👍


----------



## AmFlyer

That is amazing looking. A 1948 with die cast chassis.


----------



## flyernut

alaft61ri said:


> That is like new great deal. 👍


It is like new, the trucks shine like new, the wheels look new, and there's zero rust on the axles. The only thing wrong was someone changed it to knuckle couplers, and I changed them back to link. l


----------



## flyernut

AmFlyer said:


> That is amazing looking. A 1948 with die cast chassis.


Thanks Tom. my bad picture doesn't show how nice it really is.


----------



## flyernut

Not much better pictures.


----------



## mopac

1948. Brass coupler weights. OOPs, Tom already pegged it.


----------



## AFGP9

Interesting turn outs there Tom but not $10,000 nice. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Flyernut the pictures show that 633 just fine. What a beauty!

Kenny


----------



## flyernut

Picked these up last week, going to see if a buddy wants them. I'm waiting on a few parts to make the 911 gondola and the 648 track cleaning car complete. Nothing special here just runners.


----------



## AmFlyer

Flyernut, the 24569 Pikemaster crane car was made from 1962 through 1966. They have unpainted gray plastic chassis and booms, worth maybe $20 on a good day. Yours clearly has a tan boom, a distinctly different color of plastic from the base. I do not recall seeing one this color nor can I find any documentation of one. There is a picture of a 24569 in a boxed set on page 151 of Volume III, Sets by Joe Deger. The boom is clearly the same color gray as the base. Yours is an apparently undocumented variation. May or may not be worth more, but maybe clean it and keep it a while.


----------



## flyernut

Picked up this group last week at a train show..The 931 has a small chip out of the lower edge but still a nice common car. It has all 4 steps and working couplers..The 925 tank car isn't too bad, working couplers and has all 4 steps, cast frame..The 921 hopper car is very nice, has all steps, and working knuckle couplers..The 24630 caboose is the nicest one I ever saw, spot-less, no stress cracks/marks, perfect catwalks,and not a spot of rust anywhere...I'm having a difficult time deciding whether







to sell these or keep them. I bought them to resell, but they are very nice.


----------



## mopac

I say keep them. Nice cars are nice cars. Fewer of them left all the time. Keep these but sell your duplicates. I know you have duplicates.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> I say keep them. Nice cars are nice cars. Fewer of them left all the time. Keep these but sell your duplicates. I know you have duplicates.


Dupilcates?? I think, at last count, I have approx 25 tank cars, 12 gondolas in various colors, and at least 6 921 hopper cars..lol...but no cabooses of this #.


----------



## flyernut

flyernut said:


> Picked up this group last week at a train show..The 931 has a small chip out of the lower edge but still a nice common car. It has all 4 steps and working couplers..The 925 tank car isn't too bad, working couplers and has all 4 steps, cast frame..The 921 hopper car is very nice, has all steps, and working knuckle couplers..The 24630 caboose is the nicest one I ever saw, spot-less, no stress cracks/marks, perfect catwalks,and not a spot of rust anywhere...I'm having a difficult time deciding whether
> View attachment 591356
> to sell these or keep them. I bought them to resell, but they are very nice.


What I haven't mentioned is a nice running 283 came with this group. Of course I had to service it but it's a nice engine.


----------



## mopac

I do not have that caboose either. That would make it a keeper.


----------



## AFGP9

I have a 24630 cabosse but don't remember how it looks. Flyernut that one from what you show in the picture looks pretty nice.
I just examined my 24630. Not as nice as your's flyernut. No chips or anything else but not as shiny as yours either although if it were polished up it might be. It is not NOS quality. It has the non operating knuckle. I kind of pushed it off to the side not really paying attention to it. Plus it has no rear coupler. Just a 4 wheel rear truck. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut

AFGP9 said:


> I have a 24630 cabosse but don't remember how it looks. Flyernut that one from what you show in the picture looks pretty nice.
> 
> Kenny


It is, there isn't a mark or blemish on it anywhere. I would have to call it NOS.. I decided to keep all the cars, in fact right now they're being pulled by my chrome Santa Fe's PA, a ABA set.


----------



## AmFlyer

There are two versions of the 24630 caboose. One has operating KC's, the other has the solid, non operating KC's. No difference in value.


----------



## mopac

Whats the rarity number?


----------



## AmFlyer

Rarity is "1", very common. They were made in 1959 and 1960, uncataloged.


----------



## AFGP9

Picked up this 48490 orange western Pacific box car over the week end. I've had the silver 48498 for some time but could never find the orange 48490. Both of these cars are NIB so I really did not want to take them out of the boxes for fear of tearing a flap. The 48498's in side car cover is not as smooth as the 48490 so the picture isn't as crisp as I'd like it to be. But rather then maybe tear the flap I left it as is.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Like you, I have the 48498 but not the 48490. I like the appearance of the orange 48490. Good addition.


----------



## AmFlyer

Here are some pictures from 2-1/2 years ago that I posted as part of a series on Convention Cars. It is hard to get a good picture through the cellophane window in the box. I run the Feather cars on my layout.
Kenny the bad news here might be there is a third Feather car, the 48307 from way back in 1988. I included the picture of the box as well. Might as well start searching for it now.


----------



## alaft61ri

Picked these up today at a consignment and antique place. Down street from my house. Rough shape couldn't resist. I think I have to join train anonymous.LOL.


----------



## AmFlyer

Maybe so!


----------



## AFGP9

Tom my new handy dandy Greenburg 2023 price guide does show a 48307 Western Pacific box car. Checking eBay I found zero listed. It looks like what you said about might as well start looking for that 48307 now was good advise. Where was that picture you show taken? 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Al those cars and engine do look a little rough. Not too sure I wouldn't do a custom paint on those coaches and try to repaint the 466 Comet engine. At least the graphics on the side shown in the picture are intact. Those are available. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Year wasn't sure yet if I would do a repaint I knew they were rough but price was good I think 75.00. Cleaned one car with warm water and dove not bad.


----------



## mopac

AmFlyer said:


> Here are some pictures from 2-1/2 years ago that I posted as part of a series on Convention Cars. It is hard to get a good picture through the cellophane window in the box. I run the Feather cars on my layout.
> Kenny the bad news here might be there is a third Feather car, the 48307 from way back in 1988. I included the picture of the box as well. Might as well start searching for it now.
> 
> View attachment 591586
> View attachment 591587
> View attachment 591588
> View attachment 591589
> View attachment 591590


----------



## mopac

Kenny, you are correct, no 6-48307 on ebay right now. Went to completed auctions and there was 3
last month. It is a striking looking car. Keep watching. Yours will show up. One sold for 5.50, preowned-
like new. That was a deal. Let me know when you get one and I will start watching for mine.

Al, congrats on the new to you additions.


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, which picture are you asking about? I think Lionel did a nice job with the different lettering colors on the 6-48307 way back in 1988.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom I was referring to the 48307 Western Pacific Feather car you are showing in your picture. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Mopac I forgot to check the completed sales on eBay. Good thinking on your part. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Kenny, the pictures of the 48307 car and its box were taken on my layout. I try to use different locations for pictures for some variety. Here is a different view of the same area. The orange Coles truck and the blue/white Entenmann's truck are visible to provide a location reference, the low red brick retaining wall is visible in front of the orange truck. The boxcar was sitting on the turnout heading into the tunnel.


----------



## AmFlyer

I think Mopac qualifies as an eBay power user.


----------



## mopac

Ebay bin bery bery good to me. LOL.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom I thought that was on your layout but since you said there MIGHT be another Western Pacific box car I will have to look out for I was confused since right there sat one. Then I went back and re-read your coment and figured out what you meant.
Some how I have accumulated a bunch of those trucks. I'd buy one here and there and before I knew it I got a good sized collection. Most are straight trucks but I do have a few semi's with pup trialers. I got no where to display them so I just switch them out every now and then. Like Al I need to find a collector's anonomous and join. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Went to small train show down the street from me nice show mostly layout o gauge, ho, lionel and few vendors, picked up these. Lots of kids there which was nice to see.


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, you always seem to find some nice items when you are out looking.


----------



## AmFlyer

Yesterday FedEx delivered a new Legacy PRR Y3 from the 2022 catalog. Of course it had to immediately be unpacked, smoke fluid added (in two places since this has whistle steam), then programmed and run on the layout. The whistle sound is a higher pitch and sounds better to me than on the older Y3; the whistle steam is a great addition, I really like it.
Here are some pictures.


----------



## alaft61ri

Beautiful. Good luck.


----------



## flyernut

Very, very nice!!!!


----------



## AmFlyer

Thanks, unfortunately these engines have now become very, very expensive.


----------



## AFGP9

Very nice Tom

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9

Tom you say that Legacy has become very, very expensive. What hasn't recently. Seems to be a trend. I had planned on going to the Train Fest in Milwaukee. That's a 400 mile round trip which would be about a hundred bucks in gas. Nope. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac

Congrats on your new Y3. Very nice. Lionel has priced me out.
At 1700.00 I will have to admire yours.


----------



## AmFlyer

I purchased two of the first release Y3's for $750 each, catalog price was $1,000. I paid $1,500 for the new Y3, exactly double eight years later. I bought my PRR Legacy PA/PA set for $515 in 2018. The discount price on the newest version just cataloged is $710. Call that about 35% price increase in four years. That is less than the increases we see in food, housing, hard goods, and gasoline over the same time period. That comparison just makes the train hobby more painful since more money goes to routine essential items, leaving less money for ever more expensive trains.


----------



## Defender

Finally got the 312 done. It was a mess to begin with. It was locked up tight with smoke oil and dried grease. Also, the armature was messed up to where I had to add .065 of shims. The smoke unit worked but













































was so full of gunk on the bottom plate I decided to replace the wick. Well, I found out what was causing all the smoke oil from the past to build up. The one screw on the bottom plate was twisted off and they used JB Weld to hold it in place. So that is why there was smoke fluid all over this chassis. I worked for hours to get that off and the screw out. Anyway, to make a long story even more boring I took a little independent license and polished the lanterns on the loco and tender and put in jewels. I like it. I am waiting for the tender ladder handrail from Train Tender to finish it off.


----------



## AmFlyer

It looks good now! appears to be running and smoking well from the 5th picture. Your track looks good as well.


----------



## AFGP9

Nice job Defender. Especially like the polished lanterns on the engine and tender. Nice touch. 

Kenny


----------



## Tyrell54

Really nice job. Looks great with the polished lanterns. The hand rails and pipes as especially nice. Are they new?


----------



## flyernut

Defender said:


> Finally got the 312 done. It was a mess to begin with. It was locked up tight with smoke oil and dried grease. Also, the armature was messed up to where I had to add .065 of shims. The smoke unit worked but
> View attachment 593327
> 
> View attachment 593326
> View attachment 593328
> View attachment 593329
> View attachment 593330
> 
> View attachment 593325
> 
> was so full of gunk on the bottom plate I decided to replace the wick. Well, I found out what was causing all the smoke oil from the past to build up. The one screw on the bottom plate was twisted off and they used JB Weld to hold it in place. So that is why there was smoke fluid all over this chassis. I worked for hours to get that off and the screw out. Anyway, to make a long story even more boring I took a little independent license and polished the lanterns on the loco and tender and put in jewels. I like it. I am waiting for the tender ladder handrail from Train Tender to finish it off.


Nice job buddy, I'm going to send my repairs to you from now on,lol!!! That's a beautiful engine, and I also like the "gold" stanchions holding the jewels. Remember, your railroad, your rules.. Nice pictures, I wish mine came out as nice.


----------



## Defender

Thanks everyone. I took the pipes and handrails and used Brasso on them by hand and an old wash rag. The lanterns I just took a dremmel brush to remove the paint and Brasso by hand to polish them also did the bell and the steam whistle. Lotsa hand work, took days. Wish I knew of an easier way. The linkages I used carb cleaner and Brasso again. Thank you all. This is my first teardown except for the wheels. I am thrilled at how it looks. I am currently working on a 315 and 316. Lotsa hand work. UFFDA


----------



## flyernut

Defender said:


> Thanks everyone. I took the pipes and handrails and used Brasso on them by hand and an old wash rag. The lanterns I just took a dremmel brush to remove the paint and Brasso by hand to polish them also did the bell and the steam whistle. Lotsa hand work, took days. Wish I knew of an easier way. The linkages I used carb cleaner and Brasso again. Thank you all. This is my first teardown except for the wheels. I am thrilled at how it looks. I am currently working on a 315 and 316. Lotsa hand work. UFFDA


If I may add a suggestion, I use my dremel with a round, buffing pad with a touch of Mother's Mag and Aluminum Polishing compound. Gives everything a mirror finish with little effort, but the linkage connecting rod will get hot,lol..


----------



## mopac

Very sharp looking locomotive. Nice job.


----------



## Trackman

I helped a friend, who is a dealer in American Flyer, connect with a widow of another AF collector. After they struck a deal, my friend gave me this EP-5 for a "finder's fee". 
Nice friend, as was the widow who was ready to see her husband's collection move on to others.


----------



## flyernut

Trackman said:


> View attachment 593425
> 
> 
> I helped a friend, who is a dealer in American Flyer, connect with a widow of another AF collector. After they struck a deal, my friend gave me this EP-5 for a "finder's fee".
> Nice friend, as was the widow who was ready to see her husband's collection move on to others.


Always nice to have nice friends....


----------



## djjeffr

What a beautiful engine! Enjoy it.


----------



## djjeffr

Trackman said:


> View attachment 593425
> 
> 
> I helped a friend, who is a dealer in American Flyer, connect with a widow of another AF collector. After they struck a deal, my friend gave me this EP-5 for a "finder's fee".
> Nice friend, as was the widow who was ready to see her husband's collection move on to others.


Nice engine! Looks brand new.


----------



## Yard King

I have been lucky to pick up some Flyer over here the last few weeks which has made a nice addition to my collection. The first is a mostly boxed 4607 set from 1946. It is all in great condition considering it’s age and not had too much handling in the past.

It is missing an inspectors slip, manual and a box for the curves. Did this set have a blue and yellow box for the track or the thicker brown cardboard version? I also have an unboxed 8B transformer with it as well which is 110V, I need to replace the cord on this as it is looking like the insulation is breaking down with splits in it. 

The engine/tender have been stripped down and rebuilt and it runs OK. The tender smoke unit runs nicely, probably better than all my others and the bellows look in good condition as well without any signs of tears or other issues.

The set was originally ordered in NY and sent to Galvesto, Texas.


----------



## mopac

Nice score.


----------



## AmFlyer

It even has the envelope with the two wood screws for the uncoupler button. the 1946 Atlantic and Pacific sets usually did not have a box for the 12 702 curves, they were packed loose in the set box. The curve track boxes were yellow/blue in the sets that were packed with a box.


----------



## Yard King

AmFlyer said:


> It even has the envelope with the two wood screws for the uncoupler button. the 1946 Atlantic and Pacific sets usually did not have a box for the 12 702 curves, they were packed loose in the set box. The curve track boxes were yellow/blue in the sets that were packed with a box.


I did wonder if that was the case as everything else has boxes etc and why would the track box disappear only. The uncoupler button is plain in that it doesn’t have any markings on it like other similar ones that have text on them. Did the early buttons have nothing on them?

The uncoupler section also has its own box and this is the first time I have come across one.


----------



## AmFlyer

All the 705 uncouplers came in a box and the track has blackened rail webs. The other track should also have the black in the rail webs.
The early style buttons were not marked for the specific accessory as the later style buttons are lettered. It is possible some early buttons were completely unmarked.


----------



## Yard King

AmFlyer said:


> All the 705 uncouplers came in a box and the track has blackened rail webs. The other track should also have the black in the rail webs.
> The early style buttons were not marked for the specific accessory as the later style buttons are lettered. It is possible some early buttons were completely unmarked.


All the track is what I call the early ’black’ version.

I have a few boxes of track that are brown cardboard with what looks like a pre war script with a red and white label on the end. What is the story behind these, are they early post war boxes of track for separate sale only and not included in sets and what years were they available?


----------



## AmFlyer

Those were separate sale boxes supposedly first used for S gauge track in 1950. I have an original set of 720A turnouts purchased in 1951 in the same style box and label. There is another style plain brown or white box used for some track beginning in 1957, no label on these boxes. Picture below, 12-26720 curve track in the plain box.


----------



## AmFlyer

Some additional background on those boxes. The folded and stapled cardboard boxes were first used by American Flyer in the late 1920's. The label was the same style but it was blue with either a light blue or white background. In 1938 the label color was changed to red with a white background. The stapled cardboard box was used for all kinds of accessories through the early 1950's. It was replaced with corrugated cardboard using the same label, then blue and yellow boxes, then red and white boxes. The plain white boxes, pictured above, began to show up in 1952. They are not rare but they are uncommon.


----------



## AFGP9

Nice addition Yard King, especially that dated shipping tag. Of course the set looks great too. 

Kenny


----------



## Defender

I added a 315, 316, and a 234 locomotive to my collection. SUPER KUDO'S to Flyernut, and alaft61ri. AKA Loren and Al. I asked Loren to build me a chassis wit Pulmor tires on and I had trouble with a 316 so he agreed to help me out on both. The pulmor chassis went in the 315. He rebuilt the 316 and converted it over to a regular tender. I think he is an amazing person and a great Flyer repairman. THANK YOU, Loren. Al said he would help me with my cranky 234. It took a while, but he figured that sucker out and fixed it up mechanically like new. New brushes/holder, wiring and reverse unit, etc. THANK YOU, Al. I repainted the frame and trucks. I also repainted the 315 and 316 and put in jewels. I really like the look with jewels. I ran all three and they are as smooth as can be. So THANKS you guys for helping me out with these 3 cranky ones. APPRECIATE it. Question to anyone. I can't keep the boiler cover in tight on the 315 and 316.


----------



## AmFlyer

You have some additional nice engines with these three.


----------



## AFGP9

Nice additions there Defender. Since I am partial to steam engines I really like your 315 and 316 steamers. I have both but have never gone through them except to test run as they were bought. Both could use my usual tear down tune up. 

Kenny


----------



## Defender

Thanks everryone. I am partial to the Pacifics. Mainly because of all the piping and hand holds and they look rugged. I would still like to get my mitts on a K335.


----------



## flyernut

Thank you for the kind words my friend.. I'd rather work on them than run them. Your pictures came out superb!!.On those boiler covers, many time what I do is to add some solder to the small tabs that are located on the side of the cover for a tighter fit. Also, and I've been leaning to this, I'll add a small drop of CA and actually glue the cover on, but not so much as to make it difficult to remove. After all, the only time you have to get in there is when the bulb burns out..What type of Northern do you want, a 332, K335, or a 336? I'll be going to a train show next week and I'll keep my eye out for you. How much do you want to spend??


----------



## AFGP9

Flyernut I always add a dab of solder to those small tabs. A long time ago it seemed like every Pacific I bought had a lose boiler cover. From then on it was an automatic dab of solder. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri

Went to a smallshow today this is what I bought


----------



## alaft61ri

Glad the 234 is running the other 2 look great Loren did a 290 for me because couldn't figure out it would derail on curves well he fixed it to this day it runs great.


----------



## AFGP9

Good find Al. Looks new. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

Al, some info on your 8458 Southern GP9. It was part of the third set in the "Historic American Railroads" series, cataloged in 1984 but not made and delivered until mid-1985. The six Southern cars in the set are 9105 3 dome tank car; 9004 piggyback flat car; 9303 container gondola; 9204 3-bay hopper; 9704 boxcar; the 9403 lighted bay window caboose.


----------



## alaft61ri

Ok cool thanks for the info.


----------



## Defender

OK, this place is addictive. When I joined, I only wanted to fix up my 234 from my 1959 Defender set. NOW!!! I have 4 diesel engines and 11 steamers. But oh!!! no we can't just stop there. This came Fedex Monday. Thank you all for telling me I would be addicted. I only wanted to start with one steamer, JEEZ! Now I also have a Lionel CW-80 transformer coming and 18ft of Fastrak. WILL THE MADNESS EVER STOP???? I am doomed, I am melting, melting, melting!


----------



## Tyrell54

I seem to have the same problem


----------



## AmFlyer

Your rate of addiction seems to be slightly faster than average, as measured by the number of engines purchased/month. You are now at a possible inflection point with the purchase of your first Command Control engine. My rate of engine purchases tripled after I got my first Command Control engine. Just something to look forward to.


----------



## Defender

Yes, I believe I am infected, does anyone have a vaccine? I tried sticking my head in the 11 inches of fresh heavy wet snow we got yesterday, but no help. We are expecting 6-9 inches more tomorrow. Do they have a counseling section in here? I can't find it. LOL


----------



## AmFlyer

There is plenty of help here, unfortunately it is all focused on buying more things, not fewer. Tip, stay away from eBay. Only buy at train shows or from the Lionel Catalog.


----------



## Defender

No worries there, we don't have train shows around here. Minneapolis would be the closest. over 6 hrs. away All I have is Ebay, So far haven't been burned. All the sellers I have dealt with cooperate very well. But Yes Loren, I am sick and I need treatment. All I need is a nice 661. Oh no I am at it already. Somebody please help me get a 661. LOL


----------



## AFGP9

Defender the only known cure for the addiction known is to replace your mailbox. The one you have now has been "trained" and contaminated and will just keep spitting out American Flyer products. 

Kenny


----------



## SF Gal

We ALL have the same problem...


----------



## Chaostrain

There is no cure, and it never goes away on its own, you can only get stronger or go broke.


----------



## mopac

Your Nickel Plate #765 is a beauty. Let us know when you get to run it.


----------



## Defender

I have been running it with my 30B transformer and the remote that comes with it. I got the phone thing done but have trouble figuring out everything on it. Can't find where to get out of the app. My CW-80 is back ordered through Charles Ro. We have been fighting a big winter storm since Monday. 16+ inches of snow, just got dug out this morning and my John Deere lawn tractor with snowblower on it








has to go in the shop, I think a u-joint in the drive shaft went. Plus, we are now going to get hit with subzero temps for the next 7-10 days. That's actual temp's folks. I like the Berkshire; Guess I will have to buy some Christmas boxcars for it. OH!!! MY!! there I go again; the disease has reappeared. I hear I am lucky though. I don't have the rash or loss of hearing yet. This picture of the John Deere is from 3 yrs. ago at the old place where we lived.


----------



## AmFlyer

My take is a relocation is in order. Needing a John Deere with a snow thrower attachment is not my idea of fun. We prefer living where we can see snow on the mountain peaks while sitting outside in 68 degree sunshine. I not so fondly remember standing on the Belmont Street platform waiting for a late BN commuter train in minus 18 degree weather. The trains would be late because at those temperatures the turnout points would freeze in position and it took a while to ignite the gas heaters on the points and thaw them.
No need to fight the urge, no issue purchasing a couple of cars for 765 to pull. Don't forget a Christmas caboose, Lionel made five different ones including one with Santa on the rear platform. I prefer the red bay window caboose.


----------



## flyernut

Defender said:


> I have been running it with my 30B transformer and the remote that comes with it. I got the phone thing done but have trouble figuring out everything on it. Can't find where to get out of the app. My CW-80 is back ordered through Charles Ro. We have been fighting a big winter storm since Monday. 16+ inches of snow, just got dug out this morning and my John Deere lawn tractor with snowblower on it
> View attachment 594769
> 
> has to go in the shop, I think a u-joint in the drive shaft went. Plus, we are now going to get hit with subzero temps for the next 7-10 days. That's actual temp's folks. I like the Berkshire; Guess I will have to buy some Christmas boxcars for it. OH!!! MY!! there I go again; the disease has reappeared. I hear I am lucky though. I don't have the rash or loss of hearing yet. This picture of the John Deere is from 3 yrs. ago at the old place where we lived.


Nice unit!!!


----------



## Defender

Thank you all. You all have been so very kind and helpful I appreciate it.


----------



## mopac

Is your Deere a X 700 series. I have a X 500. Love it. Nice wheels. Mine are just yellow wheels.
Nothing runs like a deere.

Tom will get you every time on weather. He has the best weather, no doubt. I would trade weather with him, but not gasoline prices. Paid 3.24 today. Getting cold here. 13 tomorrow.
We have not had a white Christmas in 7 years. They are predicting 8 inches on Christmas.
They can't predict 2 hours from now so how they know about Christmas I do not know. 20
years ago we always had a white Christmas. Kids got sleds for Christmas. Not any more.


----------



## AmFlyer

The decision to retire where there is nice weather was intentional, not accidental. I gave up hope for a basement for the trains by living here. I paid $4.65/gal for premium this morning, not that bad. Sounds like we are $1.00/gal more than you for regular. The bigger gap between here and there prices might be groceries, I can't believe how much they have gone up in our local stores.
Trains are the same price everywhere!


----------



## mopac

Food is high here also. My cottage cheese has gone up 4.00 a container. LOL, not that big of container either.
Fast food is nuts here also. And they close early all the time. Can't count on much these days. No one wants to work
anymore. Not sure how they are getting by. Not working means not much money. Most of the free rides are over.
Life has changed since covid.


----------



## AmFlyer

Sorry to hear that. I thought you folks had it better than those of us on the west coast. Our food bills are up at least 50% in the last year. the smallest increase was beef products. The cost of my wine clubs is unchanged so that is really good news since I buy about 10 cases/year.


----------



## Defender

Yes, an X730. Our gas is $2.99. I'll take the snow and cold. Lived 3 yrs. in the Pacific during my Air Force years. Didn't like it at all. No seasons. One thing with the bad weather and cold, NO Mosquitos, snakes, bugs or riff raff.


----------



## mopac

You have not said if you like your new modern steamer. I have trouble getting out of my phone app
also. But I always do. For the money I think they are neat. I have a 765 also. It still exists. I think it
is at a museum in Indiana. Lots of videos on Youtube of it. Just put in NKP 765 and that should pull
them up. I thought Charles Ro was out of the 765. Nice locomotive. Where did you order a CW-80 from. It should work fine for your Berk.


----------



## mopac

I need to read the posts better. I see you ordered it from Charles Ro. Tom buys alot of his engines from there.
I used to buy alot from TrainWorld but Ro is cheaper.


----------



## Defender

Yes, I have been running it a lot. The track I ordered just came today. Will get that up and running soon. My big question now is how to clean the wheels on the Berkshire? I really like this unit. Wish I could find a Burlington Northern Diesel with these features. Ordered the CW-80 from Charles Ro also. B/O until the 20th. Used ones on ebay were going for more than what they wanted for new.


----------



## Defender

Mopac, the wheels are actually just hub caps. At the time I bought 2 at Lowes and the other two from another seller which for the life of me I just can't remember. Helps keep the snow from packing in the dish of the rims. You have to get valve stem extensions for the tires to put air in though.


----------



## AmFlyer

Defender, you said you wanted a BN diesel with FlyerChief. There is one, 2221010 in the 2021 Vol II catalog. Charles Ro has several in stock for $250.


----------



## AmFlyer

Chris, looks like you are not too far from me. That does not appear to be S gauge; HO?


----------



## TJSmith

*Just added the Lionel Legacy NYC Atlantic. What a sweet engine.*


----------



## Browneye

AmFlyer said:


> Chris, looks like you are not too far from me. That does not appear to be S gauge; HO?


HO.
We are six miles north of disneyland. 

Is it an 'S gauge' thread? If so I missed that, my apologies. (yep...I'll delete.)


----------



## AmFlyer

We are about 35 miles from Disneyland the other way.


----------



## AFGP9

Looks like we all have high food prices to deal with. The one thing I have a problem understanding is why ground beef, or hamburger, is so high. 90% lean yeah maybe but even then none of it should be 50-60% higher. I know what goes into all ground beef/hamburger. The cost doesn't justify the retail price. Okay I fell off my soap box. Done. 
Gas here is 3.49- 3.29 for reg.. Before Thanksgiving it was below 3.25 a gallon. It did vary for whatever reason. As soon as Thanksgiving was over it went back up by .50-75. a gallon for reg. 
I was getting gas one day when a guy in a Rouch Mustang pulled in and started putting in reg. gas. Inquiring minds have to know what he was doing. Since there was a whnning sound from the engine I knew what he had under the hood, so I asked what he was doing. He pulled out a bottle of octane booster but not the brand I am famailiar with. It had came from a Ford dealer I know of that sells a lot of high performance Mustangs and dealer converted super charged trucks. He said it was cheaper and easier to do gas that way. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

The most recent prices of Lionel S gauge items are creeping up, except for the Y3 re-release, which exploded. The new Y3 has whistle steam so the internals had to be redesigned to fit in the second smoke unit. I am still glad I bought one, they are great engines. I wonder what the next Lionel catalog will have for S gauge.
Between price increases and reduced quantities in the packaging, costs at the grocery stores are up 75% here. No point in complaining, it will not change. Gas has gone way down, fortunately we do not use a lot of gasoline any more so we are not sensitive to the price per gallon. The roads are slightly less crowded out here.
Kenny, really interesting about that octane booster. It was always retail price about $10 to treat 12 gallons, so I never found it cost effective to use octane booster to go from 87 to 91 octane. Much cheaper to just buy the 91, it was only 30 cents/gal more. He must have been getting it wholesale, or the price spread was much larger than out here. 
Some Union 76 stations near us sold 100 octane, it was about double the price of premium. Motivated by comments on the AMG forums reporting significant performance gains I decided to try a couple of full tanks in my new S65. After running two tanks of 100 octane there was no seat of the pants performance increase. I later had the car tuned with an ECU software reflash from Eurocharged, now that made an instant seat of the pants improvement, and it was still using 91 octane.


----------



## AFGP9

Tom that octane booster I spoke of was a brand I never heard of. This guy used to own a speed shop 30 some years ago so I'd guess he has some connections with somebody not to mention the Ford dealer I mentioned. He really wasn't too forth coming with details. I asked him why he didn't use the 91 octane gas and he said his additive was better yet so maybe he was boosting the octane to 100. There are no Union 76 stations around here that I know of. I get the 91 when filling up my girl friend's '89 Corvette. Like you say, that added cost per gallon is a minor factor. When I first met her 3 years ago I doubted that she needed to buy that type of gasoline until I read her owners manual. It states clearly "91 octane or greater required". I didn't recall that year TBI 350 engine needing the high octane. Shows what kind of memory I have. I have wanted to "tinker" with that TBI system but that got a firm "NO" from her. At present it sits in my car garage/shop as it has for the last 3 winters. The temptatation is right there. She has owned that car for 8 years and knows the feel of it because she isn't afraid to "drive" it if you know what I mean. So any changes would be noticeable, especially since it is a 6 speed manual. I have a friend that I used to work with who is a Certified Master GM machanic who now owns his own shop. He said to bring it to him and he would reset the ECM settings different from the factory ones. I know what that is so that is a temptation as well. It would make a big difference in throttle response for sure. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer

I recall there is a lot of untapped performance in that 350 with the factory tune. Hmmm, what she does not know cannot hurt you... Tuning a naturally aspirated V8 makes minimal improvements in bottom end torque, it needs to be spinning in the 4k to 6k RPM band to really feel the difference. I once had a 1998 Taurus SHO with the 3.4L V8 and automatic tranny. It was slower than my 1991 SHO with the 3.0L V6 and manual tranny. I tuned the V8 with a replacement E-Prom chip, it made a performance difference but only above 3,500RPM. A lot different tuning turbocharged engines. Just raise the boost pressure and instantly more torque coming off idle, they feel like a small block was replaced with a big block. 
I suppose better to respect her wishes and leave the 'Vette alone.


----------



## mopac

I am going to get my 2018 F150 with the Coyote 5.0 V-8 a plug in tuner. 395 HP stock. At the moment I do not remember
the brand of tuner. Suppose to add 40 HP and 7 MPG. Not sure if I can feel 40 more horses. 7 more MPG would be nice.
Seems like the tuner is around $89.00. If all or some of the claims are true, its a deal. My truck feels very fast to me. Its been awhile but it feels close to as strong as my '65 GTO tri power ran. I have installed a Rousch exhaust on the truck, that should be good for 5 more horses and it sounds great. So starting with 400 horses. My GTO ran low 13s in the 1/4.
Every once in awhile I could get into the 12s. I would be happy if my truck could run in the 13s. I saw a video on YouTube
a truck just like mine running in the 13s with a tuner. The guy had better times running in 4 wheel drive. Less wheel spin.
I have alot of low end torque, which starts the wheels spinning. So maybe 4 wheel would be better.

I do like the whirl sound of a turbocharger. There is one for my engine that boosts the HP to 750. There is also a plastic part in my motor that breaks with the supercharger. I think the part is for the oil pump, so not a good thing to break. But I might be able to do 10s in the quarter. 

I have 20 inch wheels and tires. Not sure how that would effect times.


----------



## AmFlyer

There are calculators that will tell you how much power is needed to run a 13.9 1/4 mile. If that F150 weighs 5,500lbs probably about 400hp at the wheels is needed. With a 15% driveline loss that would be about 470hp at the flywheel. Stickier tires would also help.
When I tuned my 2005 and 2006 biturbos the fuel mileage increased 3mpg at a steady 70mph cruise. The improvement was a result of the tune adding in more timing advance and slightly leaning out the mixture at light throttle cruise. The power increase came from removing the factory torque limiter (transmission warranty issue) and then raising the maximum boost pressure. The factory fuel and timing maps were changed but that was to protect the engine with the increased boost pressure and airflow, not specifically power production.
Does Rousch also make a low restriction intake for the F150?


----------



## mopac

Rousch does offer a nice cold air intake kit. Might increase HP 10 to 20 HP. Might increase MPG 3 to 5.
Not cheap though. About $450.00. Would never make that back in gas milage. I do like it has a washable filter.
I get 19 mpg city and highway combined. Not too shabby. Might have to relook at the tuner. The one I was looking at plugs into the OBD system. With their settings. Its not one I can tune for power, towing, or gas milage. It will adjust
to my driving habits. Instead of $89.00 I might need a $300.00 one. I really need to get the truck to a drag strip and
see where I am at. 3 or 4 runs for $25.00. One thing the truck has for performance is a 3.70 rear axle ratio. Standard
is a 3.40. It does have the optional rear axle. Also has a locking rear axle. Watched a bunch of videos on the F150
at 1/4 mile tracks. All ran 4 wheel High. But traction control off. I figured it would help but they all said off.


----------



## AmFlyer

I think the only way to measure the ROI on performance mods is in grins per dollar. None will ever pay off financially with improved gas mileage. Leave the traction control off for best times. Wheel slip is preferable to intrusive brake application to control the wheel spin. There should not be that much wheel spin in 4 wheel high, if there is stickier tires are in order.


----------

